# Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12)



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

3 hour raw? Get ready for SQUASHES.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I hope people chant Tna Tna Tna after tonight's Tna PPV.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Meh, nothing to look forward to.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

HEEERES VINNNYY!!!











WWE better not be trolling again with the preview. Last week they spoke about Ziggler's breakaway, Cody/Christian's feud and Broadus' reaction to getting squashed by Show, none of which happened.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Prepare to see our future come post-July 23.

I'm expecting.....a letdown and the firing of Laurinatis who will be replaced by someone worse than him.










TAG TEAM TEDDY!!!!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Tna Tna Tna


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Let's hope Vince McMahon's "announcement that'll change the landscape of the WWE" is just that. I don't know if he'll fire Laurinaitis, he might since he's pretty much been a flop as a heel authority figure. HHH returning would bring much needed star power. Don't care about Ziggler, cause if he wins it'll be against Zack Ryder or Santino or someone. Shows probably gonna knock Cena out. 

Other than what McMahon has to announce, which is teetering on probably nothing, I'm only interested in the Daniel/Punk/AJ/Kane thing, it's been such a good storyline so far.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Not looking forward to RAW either, they most likely will start to care or do anything interesting around the time of the 1000th episode. 

I predict the usual squash matches from Sin Cara, Ryback, Brodus Clay and maybe Sandows.

Some Tag team match between Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, and Kane or Daniel Bryan vs Kane, but this time Punk interferes.

Big Show and Ace promo with Cena.

Tensai vs Cena again

Dolph vs Sheamus, with Del Rio on commentary

Some Divas match

Some tag team match with Kofi Kingston 

Some Santino segment

A Cody Rhodes match with Christian on commentary


I do want to see what Vince has to say.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kinda looking forward to it, Gonna record it first since its 3 hours do not plan on sitting through all 3.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I hope Johnny doesn't get fired. He's so unintentionally (or maybe intentionally) hilarious.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh fuck it's 3 hours tomorrow, totally forgot. Yay, an extra hour of filler!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

They're gonna need to do something good here. I'm still riding the high from Slammiversary.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Brye said:


> They're gonna need to do something good here. I'm still riding the high from Slammiversary.


Well prepare to have a bad burnout.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

A TNA PPV actually good? Can't imagine, but I'll take your word for it Brye, maybe I'll check that out.

As for this, the only thing to look forward too is Vinnie Mac. I'll probably just catch that on Youtube the next day. Punk's program is shit, Cena's program is awful, and nobody else matters.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> A TNA PPV really that good? Can't imagine, but I'll take your word for it Brye, maybe I'll check that out.
> 
> As for this, the only thing to look forward too is Vinnie Mac. I'll probably just catch that on Youtube the next day. Punk's program is shit, Cena's program is awful, and nobody else matters.


Trust me, I've been as skeptical about TNA as any but it was really good, imo. (Y)

Curious if we'll get Primo/Epico getting their rematch on just Kofi since Truth is out. That is assuming WWE even wants them on TV. ~___~


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Wonder what barriers Vince will break this time.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Wonder what barriers Vince will break this time.


The barrier of boredom that we previously thought were only breakable by staring at paint drying. hahaha kidding!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Haha, Vince is literally the only thing to look forward to imo. Even at that, I will only watch this show for the sake of watching it.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

The boss is back? So is Vince the boss or is HHH the boss? Whatever happened to 'I love you Pop'? What the hell is Vince's onscreen role currently?


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Is there ANYTHING Vince can do that would change the landscape of WWE?

Because I'm honestly drawing a blank.



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> The boss is back? So is Vince the boss or is HHH the boss? Whatever happened to 'I love you Pop'? What the hell is Vince's onscreen role currently?


He's still Chairman, he just couldnt run Raw so he was replaced with Trips.

Makes the whole tears and "I Love you Pop" bullshit pointless huh? Cause Vince is still his boss.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Well I guess that's why people are interested in what he has to say, what can he exactly do that will change that 'landscape' of the WWE? Not much. I'm only watching Raw to see what he has to say, and cause I'll have nothing else to do.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Wsupden said:


> Well I guess that's why people are interested in what he has to say, what can he exactly do that will change that 'landscape' of the WWE? Not much. I'm only watching Raw to see what he has to say, and cause I'll have nothing else to do.


Sounds like a typical WWE troll move; hype us up then let us down.

I swear to god if his announcement is something we've already heard......"We're going 3 hours permanently!" fpalm


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Come on guys, have some faith. If WWE was to turn for the better there would always have to be the definative starting point in which it happens. Who knows, maybe this will be it. I'm excited for 3 hour raw, I felt like it was going to be such a long wait, and now here it is!

However I should say, that my expectations are pretty high for tomorrow. I expect to come out of tomorrow night with a completely different outlook on the company. Hopefully for the better...


----------



## Bolts91 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I'm looking forward. WWE has been pretty bad since I started watching again (5 year break and a 3 year break before that), probably the worst I have ever seen it. So, I am hoping that Vince has something big that will at least make things interesting for a while.

However, I don't see anything that "will change WWE's landscape" happening before #1,000.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Come on guys, have some faith. If WWE was to turn for the better there would always have to be the definative starting point in which it happens. Who knows, maybe this will be it. I'm excited for 3 hour raw, I felt like it was going to be such a long wait, and now here it is!
> 
> However I should say, that my expectations are pretty high for tomorrow. I expect to come out of tomorrow night with a completely different outlook on the company. Hopefully for the better...


Be prepared to be disappointed, I was like that once, hoping every Monday that my outlook on the product will be changed for the better, not many instances of that. Tomorrow, probably gonna be a letdown.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Will definitely check the Vince segment out if nothing else on YouTube.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Come on guys, have some faith. If WWE was to turn for the better there would always have to be the definative starting point in which it happens. Who knows, maybe this will be it. I'm excited for 3 hour raw, I felt like it was going to be such a long wait, and now here it is!
> 
> However I should say, that my expectations are pretty high for tomorrow. I expect to come out of tomorrow night with a completely different outlook on the company. Hopefully for the better...


I remember when I was optimistic about WWE and had that "wait and see" attitude about their shows.

Then I took an arrow to the knee.

Side Note: Been wanting to use that line at least once.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Wsupden said:


> Be prepared to be disappointed, I was like that once, hoping every Monday that my outlook on the product will be changed for the better, not many instances of that. Tomorrow, probably gonna be a letdown.


Yeah, this will likely be my breaking point if nothing big happens. But I think for the first the WWE finally realizes they are in shit, and they can't get away with stringing the people on any longer. I think Vince realizes that if he doesn't do something now to completely change things it's going to go down the shitter.

I know a lot of people say do not blame John Laurinaitis, that he is actually doing his job well. That may be, but like any sports team, there comes a time when you just need a coaching change; if for no other reason then to bring in a fresh face to inspire the group. I believe that is what has happened with John Laurinaitis. The guy is no Eric Bishoff, or Ric Flair or Stone Cold Steve Austin.

And I agree, I don't think Johnny could be doing a better job at being the character he is portraying, but the problem is that it's just so boring and dull combined with that god damn voice... 

Anyways, I'd like to see Ric Flair come back as GM, that would be cool. Have him get behind Ziggler. Or maybe have Flair vs Johnny at No Way Out. But even that wouldn't be enough, it's going to take more than a GM change to completely alter the landscape of the WWE. It's not something that a new PPV, match, or anything like that can provide. 

The only really ground shaking thing I can think of is a good old fashion invasion. With Attitude Era wrestlers... ahhh fuck that would be awesome!


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I'm expecting something like this:

15 Minute VinnieMac promo
15 Minute Cena/Show promo
Tensai Squash
Commercials
Recap
Clay Squash
Recap
Recap of a Recap
Sandow Squash
Recap
Commercials
Recap
Ryback squash
Recap
Commercial
3 Minute tag team match playa
Recap
Commercial
Christian gets Pedigree'd by Haitch on Live TV for appearing on a TNA PPV
Recap
Commercial
CENAWINSLOL
Recap


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Perhaps I missed something, but Vinces only purpose for coming back is to either fire or keep Ace in that GM role right? I don't see him announcing anything ground breaking at all if thats the plan. If he mentions something else then it will be the 3 hour RAW, but I am not going to get my hopes up. I mean if anything they will save their big news (if any) for the 1000th episode


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Perhaps I missed something, but Vinces only purpose coming back is to either fire or keep Ace in that GM role right? I don't see him announcing anything ground breaking at all if thats the plan. If he mentions something else then it will be the 3 hour RAW, but I am not going to get my hopes up. I mean if anything they will save their big news (if any) for the 1000th episode


If there is no announcement then there really is no reason to care about this episode.

I might as well just DVR so I can fast forward through all the shit later.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Nothing Vince has to say will change the "landscape of WWE" unless it means turning Cena heel (which it doesn't) then I don't see how it's possible.
This is just to get viewers for the 3 hour show, they'll build it up then nothing happens as usual, just wait and see.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



iHoneyBea said:


> If there is no announcement then there really is no reason to care about this episode.
> 
> I might as well just DVR so I can fast forward through all the shit later.


I feel that they just want the people to get used to RAW going 3 hours, and Vince appearing in that first hour is proof of that. That is why I don't feel anything big will be announced tomorrow, its just so people can sorta get used to the 3 hour format. Any big news (if any) would be announced at a later episode to keep the audience interested and used to that new first hour of RAW.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Lastier said:


> I'm expecting something like this:
> 
> 15 Minute VinnieMac promo
> 15 Minute Cena/Show promo
> ...


LOL. But seriously this will be Raw tomorrow.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

So many Recaps to fill a 3 hour RAW sounds about right. That Big Show vs Cena feud will be deep down our stomach by the time RAW ends.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

i expect a return from triple h and heyman to continue their feud 
otherwise i am only interested in vince and bryan/punk feud


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Isn't this like the 4th time they have teased BIG JOHNNY losing his job? The guy has been on tv less then a year.

They really need to do something tonight, the product is so meh at the moment.

Hoping they can find the time in the 3 hours for a PUNK/BRYAN/KANE promo , that angle is the only thing Raw has at the moment.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Chicago Warrior said:


> So many Recaps to fill a 3 hour RAW sounds about right. That Big Show vs Cena feud will be deep down our stomach by the time RAW ends.


Fuck. The most boring Cena feud in over a year too. He had what, Punk, ADR, Kane, Rock, Lesnar, then fucking Laurinaitis and Show? Are you fucking kidding? This feud is seriously boring everyone, why would they think it would be a good idea?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Over/under on squash matches? Brodus is apparently banned from Raw to protect him from Big Show. I can see Sin Cara, Ryback, either Big Show or Tensai, and possibly a surprise squash appearance by Damien Sandow. Cena might squash somebody too.

squash squash squash must have been a squatch


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Johnny to join Vince Mcmahon's exclusive Kiss My Ass Club. Ratings


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

im off monday so hopefully there will be a good show cuz i will watch all 3 hours. Its not a gimmick show so hopefully it will be good.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I forgot there is no play-off games tomorrow.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

NHL I think, the finals at that... but no one rly gives a damn about Hockey.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

You would think they wanna give a good impression about how the upcoming 3 hour shows will be. Hope for the best.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Wsupden said:


> Fuck. The most boring Cena feud in over a year too. He had what, Punk, ADR, Kane, Rock, Lesnar, then fucking Laurinaitis and Show? Are you fucking kidding? This feud is seriously boring everyone, why would they think it would be a good idea?


Because there's no one else.

Every other heel is either a jobber, not at his level, someone he's already faced.......or Tensai.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



iHoneyBea said:


> Because there's no one else.
> 
> Every other heel is either a jobber, not at his level, someone he's already faced.......or Tensai.


I know, this is what's worrying me about who he's gonna feud with next.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Watching just for Vince. Would be a stupid move to put him in the opening segment which is going to do 2.5-6 as usual. A big draw like Vince can actually help and should be in the main event. I get that they want to establish the new timeslot but they're not going to do it in a week so if they're not completely hopeless(...), it's just a teaser.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Wsupden said:


> Fuck. The most boring Cena feud in over a year too. He had what, Punk, ADR, Kane, Rock, Lesnar, then fucking Laurinaitis and Show? Are you fucking kidding? This feud is seriously boring everyone, why would they think it would be a good idea?


The whole Johnny Ace/Big show thingy seems thrown together. Maybe Cena was taking time off, after ER, but the divorce happend, and Cena said screw it, I'm back in. It's a filler feud, and a sorry excuse of one. Cena has to have a big Summer Slam match, so they are setting either Punk or DB up for it.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

To be honest, I'm looking forward to this, entirely by the fact that the MAN is coming back


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



lhama said:


> The whole Johnny Ace/Big show thingy seems thrown together. Maybe Cena was taking time off, after ER, but the divorce happend, and Cena said screw it, I'm back in. It's a filler feud, and a sorry excuse of one. Cena has to have a big Summer Slam match, so they are setting either Punk or DB up for it.


I'm still hoping DB wins at NWO. He's the perfect fit for a WWE champion right now, especially his momentum.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*Hopefully, Vince makes this show interesting this time.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Man, after the great ppv TNA put on last night, I'm kinda hoping we hear TNA chants tonight, especially when Vince is in the ring. WWE kinda deserves it after some of the Raws they've put on the last couple weeks. Unlikely though since Hartford isn't exactly a "smark" city. Oh well, hoping for a good show none the less.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Glad Vince is back. His announcement that'll change the landscape of the WWE however will most likely him talking about the three hour show starting.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Looking forward to Vince. If they're gonna fire big Johnny they'll wait until the 1000th episode so they can make the new GM a "Major announcement"


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

His announcement will be that the business is dead in six months.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I wish we'd hear TNA chants, but not in Hartford no way.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Tna Tna Tna after last night WWE's fucked if Tna carry on like this give it two years WWE would be finished compared to Tna the sky is the limit for Tna now.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



YES YES YES ! said:


> Tna Tna Tna after last night WWE's fucked if Tna carry on like this give it two years WWE would be finished compared to Tna the sky is the limit for Tna now.


Let's slow down a bit here and not be Prisoners of the Moment.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh what squash matches are gonna happen tonight hey. How much in ring action are we gonna get and also is an girl gonna be the best of the show again sad times for people who are WWE fans must be dull switch over to Tna people Impact live this Thursday. Tna has been 100X better then WWE in the last month watching Raw makes me embarrassed as an wrestling fan compared to Impact and the PPV last night which made me feel proud sad times for WWE.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



YES YES YES ! said:


> Oh what squash matches are gonna happen tonight hey. How much in ring action are we gonna get and also is an girl gonna be the best of the show again sad times for people who are WWE fans must be dull switch over to Tna people Impact live this Thursday. Tna has been 100X better then WWE in the last month watching Raw makes me embarrassed as an wrestling fan compared to Impact and the PPV last night which made me feel proud sad times for WWE.



I just can't see TNA getting bigger than WWE till they get better production values.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Wsupden said:


> I just can't see TNA getting bigger than WWE till they get better production values.


Of course it can't get bigger i'm an fan and I like which product is better and tell me whats been better then in the last month Tna or WWE Tna hands down WWE sucks right now you want to watch John Cena and Big Show feud or an epic world title reign by Bobby Roode.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

The last month... 

If they can continuously be better than the WWE year on year I'd be impressed. I mean WWE has been horrid the past month but lets not get ahead of ourselves mate.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Hope they maintain the fun level of recent Raws, and are able to translate it to an 3 h show.
Also #RyderOrRiot and the end of the "streak" should find a place of the show.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



YES YES YES ! said:


> Of course it can't get bigger i'm an fan and I like which product is better and tell me whats been better then in the last month Tna or WWE Tna hands down WWE sucks right now you want to watch John Cena and Big Show feud or an epic world title reign by Bobby Roode.


And I quote yourself from last nights PPV thread:

"Not watched Tna in like 2 years i heard it was great the last two weeks"

So apparently you havent watched TNA in 2 years but go on about how much better TNA and how much better Roode´s reign is. 

Just stop the trolling.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



JasonLives said:


> And I quote yourself from last nights PPV thread:
> 
> "Not watched Tna in like 2 years i heard it was great the last two weeks"
> 
> ...


I have watched the last month on YouTube today because of the PPV yesterday.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Yep TNA is better right now. The thing is though, WWE could any day throw a big angle that regains everyone's interest. TNA simply doesn't have that "epic" factor. But this is definitely TNA's chance. If WWE just sits on their ass, fans will (slowly) start moving over.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Rop3 said:


> Yep TNA is better right now. The thing is though, WWE could any day throw a big angle that regains everyone's interest. TNA simply doesn't have that "epic" factor. But this is definitely TNA's chance. If WWE just sits on their ass, fans will (slowly) start moving over.


You see that is where I think wrestling fans have changed. If they get bored of the WWE, I can't see them going to go watch TNA, I see them going to see UFC etc.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Three hour RAWs, barring the Draft, are NEVER GOOD. 

I want some TEE ENN AYYE chants tonight.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I hope Vince or somebody back there watched or found out about Slammiversary and the positive buzz from it, so they feel like they have to top last night's ppv. Let's face it they need to do something.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Why would you want people to chant TNA at a WWE event?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lol at TNA getting bigger than WWE. Slamiversary was great last night, but VKM could totally crush TNA anytime he wants to.

Excited for Vince's announcement tonight, but the sad part is I am more excited about due to it most likely being "underwhelming" to all of the people on here that are totally hyped about it, so I am looking forward to the reaction on WF more than the actual announcement. But still would be wesome if its something unexpected and awesome.

Would love to see Punk/Bryan/Kane/AJ actually get some promo time other than just random matches. Punk is always best at building feuds on the mic not in the ring in random matches.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I don't get that excited anymore when a 66 year old man returns to TV.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

The more I hear, the more my curiosity to watch some TNA rises.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Cookie Monster said:


> The last month...
> 
> If they can continuously be better than the WWE year on year I'd be impressed. I mean WWE has been horrid the past month but lets not get ahead of ourselves mate.


Far more than just the last month, TNA has been constantly better than WWE in the whole of 2012 to date. its just been much more noticeable the past month or so.

But anyway, I'm interested to see how tonight goes with Vince.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Hopefully the announcement is worthwhile and not something like RAW going 3 hours or the 200th new date of the launch of the WWE network. Outside of that only thing I'm really looking forward to is the next step in the AJ/D-Bry/Punk/Kane angle.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



King_Of_This_World said:


> Far more than just the last month, TNA has been constantly better than WWE in the whole of 2012 to date. its just been much more noticeable the past month or so.
> 
> But anyway, I'm interested to see how tonight goes with Vince.


For plentiful storylines TNA has been better, WWE cant handle more than opne story at a time, PPV wise I think WWE have had better by a mile (bar a few matches)


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

My predictions for how tonight will go.

*Opening Segment*
Vince McMahon nearly fires Johnny L but makes a deal. Tonight he will compete in a 6-man tag team match against the three guys he has the most beef with. CM Punk, John Cena and Sheamus. He can pick his partners but if his team loses he'll hear the words YOURE FIRED! It's also announced that a new opponent will be announced at No Way Out for Sheamus due to Alberto Del Rio unable to compete. Probably will hype up the 1000th Raw as well. 

*Smackdown Recap*
A recap from the "peep show" on Smackdown. 

*Match 1*
Christian def. Jack Swagger /w Cody Rhodes at the announcers table. 

*Backstage*
Dolph Ziggler begs to be on John L and is told if they are victorious he'll get Sheamus at No Way Out. 

*Match 2*
Sin Cara def. The Miz in nearly a squash. 

*Backstage*
John L is nervous about tonight and finding another partner. Tensai volunteers but John L reminds him that he lost to John Cena last week. He needs to prove himself again. David and Eve come up and have an idea to cheer him up. He grants them both title matches.. TONIGHT.

*Match 3*
Lord Tensai def. Zach Ryder in a squash. 

*Match 4*
Eve def. Layla to win the Divas championship. Probably cheating setting up the rematch at No Way Out. 

*In Ring Confrontation*
The Big Show and John Cena are interview together. Michael Cole interrupts. Claims to be embarrassed and can't wait to see Cena get knocked out. Jerry Lawyer gets involved too.. gets knocked out by Big Show as Cole laughs annoyingly and obnoxiously. Cena grabs Cole by the pants and pulls him in the ring but also gets knocked out by Show. Show chokeslams Cena threw the announcers table. 
Booker T comes out to replace King. They hype Cena/Show as if its the biggest match of Cenas career. 

*Backstage*
John L picks Big Show for the main event. Shocker. 

*Match 5* Epico and Primo get their rematch agaisnt Kofi Kingston thinking that they'll take advantage of the injury on Truth but Vince McMahon comes out and announcers Brodus Clay as R-Truths "replacement". Brodus and Kofi win quickly. 

*Backstage* Vince McMahon walking around backstage running into Hornswoggle and The Great Khali playing checkers with some random legend backstage. Vince ignores Hornswoggle's hug attempt and walks away in disgust. Random Ron Simmons "Damn". 

*Match 6*
Daniel Bryan makes Alex Riley tap out quickly. Squash. 

*Daniel Bryan Promo*
Same old same old. AJ confronts him, maybe even a slap... just because they think they'll be swerving us but they aren't. Kane scares Bryan away.

*Backstage*
Santino training to rocky rip off music. He accidentally spills coffee all over Vickie Guerrero. EXCUSE ME!! they bicker. not funny. but it happens. 

*Match 7*
David Otunga def. Santino to win the US title. 

*Backstage*
John L is happy for both of them. He finds out that the doctors are not medically clearing John Cena.. so tonight it will be a handicap match CM Punk and Sheamus vs. John L, Dolph Ziggler and The Big Show. Hmm I wonder what will happen in the end... 

*Video Package*
Video Package showing Rybacks dominance. He's coming to the ring next. 

*Match 8*
Ryback def. Nicholas Smith and Joey Harper. It was meant to be a 1 on 3 handicap match but Peter Franklin ran away scared during his entrance. 

*Raw Recap of Vince McMahons In-Ring Promo*

*Triple H/Brock Lesnar recap and announcement that Triple H will address the issue this Sunday*

*Match 9*
John L, The Big Show and Dolph Ziggler def. CM Punk and Sheamus in a handicap match. 
Kane came out to ringside and brawled with Punk leaving Sheamus alone. Show hit the knock out punch and Ziggler hit the Zig Zag. John L pinned Sheamus to keep his job. John Cena runs down (late obviously) and tries to pick up Big Show for an attitude adjustment but cant... show escapes with John L. they are posing on the ramp. Ziggler turns around and gets an attitude adjustment. Cena stands in the ring with his hands in the air pointing to the no way out sign.



thats how tonight will likely go.. and i'm probably being too generous and creative with those title matches and putting alex riley on the show lol. but theres no Del Rio, Orton, Jericho, to do the traditional smackdown cross over matches... and its 3 hours.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Yeah the talent pool isnt exactly deep right now. Wonder how they will handle the 3 hours.

Wouldnt suprise me at all like BrianAmbrose wrote that Vince will make a match with John L and have a stipulation for it. Something to hype up threwout the show.

This is also the go home show before the PPV so im honestly not expecting anything special. Just hype up the PPV with some build, provide some good wrestling and keep the dumb segments to a minimum and im happy.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



JasonLives said:


> Yeah the talent pool isnt exactly deep right now. Wonder how they will handle the 3 hours.
> 
> Wouldnt suprise me at all like BrianAmbrose wrote that Vince will make a match with John L and have a stipulation for it. Something to hype up threwout the show.
> 
> This is also the go home show before the PPV so im honestly not expecting anything special. Just hype up the PPV with some build, provide some good wrestling and keep the dumb segments to a minimum and im happy.


Vince makes No way out John Cena vs. Big Show and John L in a handicap steel cage match? His job on the line?


----------



## WhiteW0lf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh boy! Can't wait to see recaps of recaps. Very excited!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Austin to interfere Vince. Tellin' ya!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Fuck didn't know it was 3 hours tonight....going to be a struggle to stay awake through all of it.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Look forward to the show


----------



## thechosenone15 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Maybe I'm missing this, but where has it been advertised that Vince will be making a "Major Announcement" tonight? The only thing I'm seeing is a job eval for Johnny Ace...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Not much to look forward to, really... ...except a shit ton of commercials, I guess.


----------



## dave37534634 (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

tonight's going to be a great show!


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kind of sad that the only thing I'm looking forward to for tonights raw is hearing what a 66 yr old man has to say. 

I have 3 outcomes that I can see happening tonight with Vince and I'm sure at least one of them will end up happening.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Gonna be watching. Figure something could happen. Although if shit gets bad I'm gonna pop in Backlash '07.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince is there which is why I actually have a slight modicum of excitement for Raw. I'll watch tomorrow and at the very least I know there'll be one segment worth the effort. His appearances are few and far between these days, I'll take all I can get even if it makes absolutely no fucking sense.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince is 66? Fuck.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I swear to god if All World Productions (A.W's Stable) isn't on TV this week I'm gonna be pissed. I'm not even a fan of anyone in that stable but I was interested in it. Truth is hurt, GIVE THEM THE TAG BELTS. Cash in their shot, have Kofi in a 2 on 1, have Epico/Primo win and let Kofi do his own damn thing.

But at this point they probably scrapped the idea because Vince has probably never heard of them other than Mason Ryan.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AW hasn't been on TV in about a month = that storyline is well past forgotten lol. Best to move on and wait for the next disappointment, no?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Starbuck said:


> AW hasn't been on TV in about a month = that storyline is well past forgotten lol. Best to move on and wait for the next disappointment, no?


I guess. 

Anything to do with the tag division is hopeless at this point. We have TNA doing a co-main event featuring Angle, Styles, Daniels and Kaz for their tag titles yet Kofi/Truth are lucky to be on Raw.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Brye said:


> I swear to god if All World Productions (A.W's Stable) isn't on TV this week I'm gonna be pissed. I'm not even a fan of anyone in that stable but I was interested in it. Truth is hurt, GIVE THEM THE TAG BELTS. Cash in their shot, have Kofi in a 2 on 1, have Epico/Primo win and let Kofi do his own damn thing.
> 
> But at this point they probably scrapped the idea because Vince has probably never heard of them other than Mason Ryan.


I think they're waiting for Rosa to heal up. I think that's what I read somewhere on here.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

maybe something interresting vader has been sighted near raw supershow location
http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ow_Jericho_Gets_More_Fozzy_Dates_CM_Punk.html


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I will be attending RAW live tonight and really excited! Vince will hopefully bring in ratings and makes things very interesting for Laurinaitas.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Christians#1PeeP said:


> I will be attending RAW live tonight and really excited! Vince will hopefully bring in ratings and makes things very interesting for Laurinaitas.


cool dude, tell Vince we said hi.

I'm pretty freaking stoked for tonight. 3 hours + Vince = not as shitty as last week.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Brye said:


> I swear to god if All World Productions (A.W's Stable) isn't on TV this week I'm gonna be pissed. I'm not even a fan of anyone in that stable but I was interested in it. Truth is hurt, GIVE THEM THE TAG BELTS. Cash in their shot, have Kofi in a 2 on 1, have Epico/Primo win and let Kofi do his own damn thing.
> 
> But at this point they probably scrapped the idea because Vince has probably never heard of them other than Mason Ryan.


If Bourne's suspension is over and they do that they'll probably start it off as a 2 on 1 and have him run down and replace R-Truth. 
Then R-Truth comes back jealous, turns heel... joins back up with Miz.
Airboom vs. Awesome Truth at Summerslam TLC.

book it WWE.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



lesnarism said:


> maybe something interresting vader has been sighted near raw supershow location
> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ow_Jericho_Gets_More_Fozzy_Dates_CM_Punk.html


Vader is great. Here's hoping he doesn't come out to silence, but I'm doubting most casuals know who he is.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Please WWE, we want a great show tonight, please don't ruined it


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



You're Pretty Good said:


> I'm pretty freaking stoked for tonight. 3 hours + Vince = not as shitty as last week.


LOL... That's what it's come down to huh?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

missed last 2 weeks, will watch it tonight


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

not sure to watch tonight? after a long day, working tomoz at 10am 

is it worth staying up 1am - 4am with the ammount of adverts and so on


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I'm trying to be optimistic that tonight won't completely suck, but somehow I highly doubt it.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Would love to see Hunico get a push to mid-card gold.


----------



## dave37534634 (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

tonight is going to be one of the best shows in a long time. i cant wait. wwe is awesome


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



dazzy666 said:


> not sure to watch tonight? after a long day, working tomoz at 10am
> 
> is it worth staying up 1am - 4am with the ammount of adverts and so on


Anybody from the UK who stays up for Raw these days is insane. No, it's absolutely not worth it lol. Go to bed, Sky+, watch it when you get back from work.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

i think i am going to stay up to watch it 
sure i am in europe but i have that feeling that it might be good and since i dont have anything important tomorrow...why not


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

vince is a first rate prick and ego maniac.That said Raw is so bad lately he can only improve the show


----------



## KingofMetalFIN (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Starbuck said:


> Anybody from the UK who stays up for Raw these days is insane. No, it's absolutely not worth it lol.


Here in Finland is 3am when RAW starts. That's insane. I'm thinking staying up and watching raw live first time ever.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Rock316AE said:


> Watching just for Vince. Would be a stupid move to put him in the opening segment which is going to do 2.5-6 as usual. A big draw like Vince can actually help and should be in the main event. I get that they want to establish the new timeslot but they're not going to do it in a week so if they're not completely hopeless(...), it's just a teaser.


Relax, I have the same worries that you do, but it's a fine idea because I beleive the segment was hyped on TV for the opening slot (if it wasn't then I don't know what to say, typical WWE decision) so it will probably do better than usual. Also, I'm sure the show will be Vince heavy, so he can help later in the show too.

If they didn't hype the opening segment on TV A LOT though? Bad move b/c the opening segment doesn't depend on who's in it, it just depends on overall interest for the show that week (i.e how many poeple knew it was on and justwanted to tune in).


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



KingofMetalFIN said:


> Here in Finland is 3am when RAW starts. That's insane. I'm thinking staying up and watching raw live first time ever.


Of course it's insane. So why are you going to do it lol, especially when you know it will suck?


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

why stay up when you can record it and watch all the best bits tomorrow.
Will only take you roughly 6-9 minutes


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



The High King said:


> why stay up when you can record it and watch all the best bits tomorrow.
> Will only take you roughly 6-9 minutes


If you're honestly going into Raw with an attitude like that, then just stop watching.

Not just saying this to you, but everyone who complains about WWE. Stop acting like you're being forced to watch Raw. If its really as bad as you're making it out to be. Then don't watch it.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



dxbender said:


> If you're honestly going into Raw with an attitude like that, then just stop watching.
> 
> Not just saying this to you, but everyone who complains about WWE. Stop acting like you're being forced to watch Raw. If its really as bad as you're making it out to be. Then don't watch it.


hence why I said he should record it like i do.
I wont sit through 3 hours of it when i can skim through it


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I don't get how people will even want to watch Raw at like 2-3am local time. I don't care how good a show is, I'd never consistently watch tv at 3am just to see a new episode of a show.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



dxbender said:


> If you're honestly going into Raw with an attitude like that, then just stop watching.
> 
> Not just saying this to you, but everyone who complains about WWE. Stop acting like you're being forced to watch Raw. If its really as bad as you're making it out to be. Then don't watch it.


But I have pretty much stopped watching. I just forward through and watch the bits that appeal to me, which is usually nothing. Raw is quick and painless that way. You cut out all the shit and don't waste time watching nonsense.


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



KingofMetalFIN said:


> Here in Finland is 3am when RAW starts. That's insane. I'm thinking staying up and watching raw live first time ever.


Dude, youre seriously insane. I live in Finland too, never been able to watch it. And with the quality at the show at this moment, id rather run a mile naked than watch RAW live, (i know, horrible joke, sorry guys) but tomorrow when i wake up, gonna download it. Looking forward to Vince


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



The High King said:


> hence why I said he should record it like i do.
> I wont sit through 3 hours of it when i can skim through it


If you just read a RAW recap afterward, it's even faster AND you don't have to waste HD space!


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

RAW starts at 2 am in Ireland.
Sometimes I stay up to watch other times I can't be bothered, what's the point when there's nothing interesting going on.

I might watch tonight since it starts at 1am and it's Summer Holidays.. might give it a chance and if it's shit I'll turn it off. I know this guy who stays up from 2-4am then gets up at 8am.. that's just insane.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



FoxyRoxy said:


> RAW starts at 2 am in Ireland.
> Sometimes I stay up to watch other times I can't be bothered, what's the point when there's nothing interesting going on.
> 
> I might watch tonight since it starts at 1am and it's Summer Holidays.. might give it a chance and if it's shit I'll turn it off. I know this guy who stays up from 2-4am then gets up at 8am.. that's just insane.


I'm in the same boat man, summer holidays!! xD


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



FoxyRoxy said:


> RAW starts at 2 am in Ireland.
> Sometimes I stay up to watch other times I can't be bothered, what's the point when there's nothing interesting going on.
> 
> I might watch tonight since it starts at 1am and it's Summer Holidays.. might give it a chance and if it's shit I'll turn it off. I know this guy who stays up from 2-4am then gets up at 8am.. that's just insane.


I don't know what college you go to. I go to Waterford..but anyway. Wednesday night..Foundry until 2:30 am...Subway..back to Templars..sleep at 6..up at 8:30. Heartbreaking.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Bob the Jobber said:


> Vader is great. Here's hoping he doesn't come out to silence, but I'm doubting most casuals know who he is.


I'd actually expect casuals to know him more than younger fans who are dedicated WWE fans. One episode of "Boy Meets World" made Vader more culturally relevant than Randy Orton has managed to make himself after 7 years of being a top guy.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Yeah I heard about vader. Is he coming back or something, or is he just in the area?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Got a text alert from WWE

Del Rio is out for No Way Out

Number 1 Contender to be named tonight.

Speculate away

Ps Please no Tensai.


----------



## Jamil (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I don't even enjoy watching WWE anymore. I miss the pre PG era days. I used to look forward to watching WWE but now it's more of a chore than anything.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Cynic said:


> I'd actually expect casuals to know him more than younger fans who are dedicated WWE fans. One episode of "Boy Meets World" made Vader more culturally relevant than Randy Orton has managed to make himself after 7 years of being a top guy.


That's diff though. If it wasn't for appearances like that, Vader wouldn't be known. If we saw Orton on How I Met Your Mother or something, in an episode that revolves around his appearance, then he'd be way more known.

Vaders appearance on BMW was basically one of the best appearances any wrestling star has gotten in a wrestling related episode of a tv show(one of the episodes he was in revolved solely around his match and his "son" being with him at ringside. lol, Vader vs Jake the snake and winner faces HBK for WWF title I think at Survivor series lol)


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Jamil said:


> I don't even enjoy watching WWE anymore. I miss the pre PG era days. I used to look forward to watching WWE but now it's more of a chore than anything.


So you didn't enjoy Lesnars return, or anything the rock did for past year? Or Taker-HHH? Or CM Punk in the summer? Or Nexus? Or anything like that which happened all within the past 2 years alone?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

If Del Rio is really out then one of these new guys better step up to the plate.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



dxbender said:


> So you didn't enjoy Lesnars return, or anything the rock did for past year? Or Taker-HHH? Or CM Punk in the summer? Or Nexus? Or anything like that which happened all within the past 2 years alone?


Are you genuinely suggesting that if someone liked six or seven segments (give or take a few) out of two-years worth of RAW that it somehow invalidates the other 200 odd hours of RAW from being shit?

At this point, I would rather hear from the people that still somehow enjoy it than questioning those that don't. What fucking show are you watching? TNA is better than WWE right now and that should NEVER be a thought, let alone a thing.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Ron Swanson said:


> Got a text alert from WWE
> 
> Del Rio is out for No Way Out
> 
> ...


Better be The Zig.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Has to be Ziggler , who else is there on this thin roster?

No Way Out MOTN confirmed.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I want the No. 1 contender to be Ziggler but they way they've used him the last few weeks i cant see how he can be a credible opponent esp for the casual viewers; I dont think it will be Cody cos they are building him up well, both with the feud with Christian and in general so i dont think they will want him to take a clean loss tbh; There is literally no one else on the Smackdown side to step up; In the Raw side to me there is only Tensai

Most likely?

1. Ziggler to have the match and lose cleanly again
2. someone pulls double duty? maybe Daniel,or Kane
3. They make the Cena vs show match a triple threat for the title?
4. Tensai is the winner of the Battle Royal and faces Sheamus with a DQ finish so Sheamus retains but Tensai looks strong (thinking of the preview for Raw this makes sense)
5. something none of us will think about and makes no sense, and we will all bitch and moan all week!!!


----------



## shamo9 (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Hopefully the show improves this week. Vince is always entertaining even if we've seen it all before.


----------



## Brock L (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

im sure cena will be talked about for the entire show


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Has to be Ziggler , who else is there on this thin roster?
> 
> No Way Out MOTN confirmed.


Wouldn't bet on it. Christian vs Cody should be soundly better than Ziggler vs a guy who's only good match has been against the best worker on the planet. Especially since we've already seen the match twice and they were ok at best.

The match is a downgrade anyway since Del Rio's better than Ziggler.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ziggler would be a good choice if wasn't on this losing streak that gets no one over. Problem is unless they do a random battle royal for the shot who else do you use? Tensai? Jack Swagger? Miz randomly popping up? Ugh.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Why on Earth do people want to see Ziggler vs Sheamus? 

He just beat Ziggler twice for God sake.


----------



## dave37534634 (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



RiZE said:


> Why on Earth do people want to see Ziggler vs Sheamus?
> 
> He just beat Ziggler twice for God sake.


because its different and different is good.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Do you guys think they will try and continue lesnars storyline somehow?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I guess they figure jobbing to Sheamus is better than jobbing to whoever he'll job to if he doesn't face him, which is true if you're a fan of his, because at least Sheamus beats everybody so he doesn't lose much by it. It's only a matter of time before he starts jobbing to fucking Rob Van Goldberg, aka RyBack, anyway, though.

Not to mention Tensai or Kane if he gets removed from the WWE title match would be one of the worst matches in wrestling history. Thankfully I'm not ordering this piece of shit PPV so I'll never see it regardless, doesn't matter to me any.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Wouldn't bet on it. Christian vs Cody should be soundly better than Ziggler vs a guy who's only good match has been against the best worker on the planet. Especially since we've already seen the match twice and they were ok at best.
> 
> *The match is a downgrade anyway since Del Rio's better than Ziggler.*


Dolph is way more entertaining than Del Rio, and that coming from someone who doesn't like Dolph. And besides, Dolph can make Sheamus look like a million bucks in the ring.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

my Predict for raw tonight.

15 men Battle Royal for the No. 1 contender to the world title.

Mr. McMahon fire John Laurinaitis as the raw and smackdown gm or Mr. McMahon announced a Commissioner for raw and smackdown.

CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan.

Kane will kiss aj.

wwe tag team champion will be Vacant on raw tonight.

wwe will have a 4 way match for the Vacant wwe tag team champion at no way out.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Modern said:


> Dolph is way more entertaining than Del Rio, and that coming from someone who doesn't like Dolph. And besides, Dolph can make Sheamus look like a million bucks in the ring.


I don't know if you're talking in the ring, or on the mic, but disagreed on both counts. Ziggler isn't as good a worker (he's great, just not AS good), and he's bottom of the barrel on the mic, which is probably why he's a career jobber.

As for "making Sheamus look like a million bucks", Sheamus already beats everybody and Dolph already jobs to everybody, so there's no real rub that Sheamus can get from being in the ring with Ziggler. Casuals don't analyze shit like "wow, he really sold that Brogue Kick! well" or whatever like the IWC does, they just look at W's and L's.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I find it funny how alot of people are saying on here that their going to download the show, watch the show on Youtube, or DVR it.

And people wonder why the ratings are low for WWE?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Just got a text from the WWE Insider thing. Del Rio is officially out and they'll have a battle royale to determine the number 1 contender tonight on RAW.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



itssoeasy23 said:


> I find it funny how alot of people are saying on here that their going to download the show, watch the show on Youtube, or DVR it.
> 
> And people wonder why the ratings are low for WWE?


Exactly. And when someone brings up the point that rating are lower cause lots of people DVR it and stuff, people deny that it makes that much of a difference.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



itssoeasy23 said:


> I find it funny how alot of people are saying on here that their going to download the show, watch the show on Youtube, or DVR it.
> 
> And people wonder why the ratings are low for WWE?


Doesn't really matter though, cause the ratings only count for people with Neilsen boxes, anyway, which only select people have. Actual viewership of Raw is a lot higher than official figures will lead you to believe.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

My prediction is that Vader(supposedly seen around the area) will come back and be the number one contender and it will be some sort of strap match for the WHC. Why strap match? It's because they will put another match to fill the No Way Out gimmick. Remember the original promo for the PPV when they talked about all the different stipulations? It doesn't make sense to only have one cage match. 

But seriously I expect Show attacking Cena and then they replay that clip over and over again for the rest of the show.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Well at least it sounds like there is some actual content to get through instead of more filler/padding. 


I'm still keeping expectations down, but i'm actually looking forward to tonight, compared to recently.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I like Dolph Ziggler a lot, but if you people think he's the cure for 2.7 you're out of your damn minds. 

WWE needs star power, and lots of it. If they need to forsake the Zigglers and Del Rios of the world to give TV time to Lesnar, Austin, Goldberg, reanimated Chris Benoit or whomever the hell they want to throw out there, then they should do it. Because if this show just turns out to be 3 hours of squash matches, Brodus dancing, Santino "comedy" and a 20 minute John Cena stay in school promo then WWE really is as fucked as they appear to be.


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



dxbender said:


> Exactly. And when someone brings up the point that rating are lower cause lots of people DVR it and stuff, people deny that it makes that much of a difference.


I agree with this. I on the other hand have no other option than to download it, and i can live with that


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*I wish I had the energy to stay up and watch this show but I guess it's just gunna have to be one of those that I just watch tomorrow. Hopefully they do something big and I manage to stay away from spoilers until I watch the show.*


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> a guy who's only good match has been against the best worker on the planet.


Who do you mean by that?


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

To be honest if I was them I'd just merge the titles tonight given the thin roster pool.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

WWE should do something unexpected and give someone like Cesaro or Drew the WHC shot but it will probably be Ziggler since Kane is not available.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



D.M.N. said:


> To be honest if I was them I'd just merge the titles tonight given the thin roster pool.


Cant merge titles, it's unfair to the current champions and they already have their individual matches set for No Way Out.

The new number one contender will be either; Damien, Dolph, Miz or.....










TENSAI!!!



dxbender said:


> If you're honestly going into Raw with an attitude like that, then just stop watching.
> 
> Not just saying this to you, but everyone who complains about WWE. Stop acting like you're being forced to watch Raw. If its really as bad as you're making it out to be. Then don't watch it.


I wish people would stop with that tired line of "Don't like, don't watch"

Everyone knows after being a fan for decades and watching shows every week non-stop it's virtually impossible to just suddenly stop. A lot of us fans don't have that strong of willpower.

It's like asking a drug addict to got cold turkey.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Doesn't really matter though, cause the ratings only count for people with Neilsen boxes, anyway, which only select people have. Actual viewership of Raw is a lot higher than official figures will lead you to believe.


It might also be lower. For all we know, many people with nielsen boxes are WWE fans lol.

But they really should change things up in figuring out TV ratings. Isn't it something like 2000 people have those boxes? How does 2000 determine what over 100M people watch(of all USA people I'm assuming have TVs)


But WWE has more fans than people think. Not just in USA, but worldwide. Look at all these celebs who like WWE. I'm sure it's rare for them to actually watch Raw live since they're always doing stuff(for athletes, they have games/practices, for other celebs, its appearances/traveling and stuff). So I'm sure many other people don't even watch WWE live.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

plus all those who watch wrestling but wont admit to it


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

When does this start UK time? 1am or 2am?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I'm quite sad staying up to watch this haha!

Anyway I have sky+ it. I'm tempted to start watching raw at 2am on sky planner. Then I could fast forward through it?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

1am brother :vince2


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

It's probably not worth it to stay up for this, but if you got nothing to do in the morning then I guess it's OK.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



EFC Bronco said:


> Who do you mean by that?


Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't know if you're talking in the ring, or on the mic, but disagreed on both counts. *Ziggler isn't as good a worker (he's great, just not AS good)*, and he's bottom of the barrel on the mic, which is probably why he's a career jobber.
> 
> As for "making Sheamus look like a million bucks", Sheamus already beats everybody and Dolph already jobs to everybody, so there's no real rub that Sheamus can get from being in the ring with Ziggler. Casuals don't analyze shit like "wow, he really sold that Brogue Kick! well" or whatever like the IWC does, they just look at W's and L's.


I don't know, Pyro.

It would be a tossup. I never decided which one was truly better but it seems like Dolph is more consistent.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Shit, I almost forgot the show was three hours tonight. Caught up in the NBA and everything, I probably would've tuned in to a show in progress had I not logged in here. Oh well. Vinnie should deliver the goods, whatever he does. Sadly, Ziggler's probably gonna get ADR's spot. It'd be awesome if Sheamus hadn't beaten him twice already. Another loss Sunday is going to be just that...another loss, no matter how good he looks doing it.


----------



## prowrestlingguru (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I think tonight's raw has alot of potential...nothing significant has happened in weeks, and after last weeks Michael Cole/John Cena atrocity, they have to do something to convince the casual fans to invest 3 hours of there time every week.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Id laugh if people chant TNA if Christian shows tonight


----------



## BorneAgain (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince tries to outdo the NBA and do his own version of Heat vs. Celtics via Booker T vs. Sheamus.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

So it is 3hours

Was this even advertised last monday?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



CC91 said:


> Id laugh if people chant TNA if Christian shows tonight


That is probably why they supposedly don't have him advertised for shows till July.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



> Vader IS backstage tonight, but he's backstage to meet with Mr.McMahon about appearing at Raw 1000, Vader WON'T appear tonight.


Guess that explains it?



> The rumored winner for the #1 contenders battle royal is said to be Ziggler as officials are impressed with his recent matches vs Sheamus


Not surprising



> Tonights 3 hour Raw is happening to increase No Way Out buys,as well as "tests the waters" before going 3 hours full time next month.


Guess they'll see how 3hr ratings will look like



> Brock Lesnar isn't backstage, but his name has come up alot backstage in discussions about appearing in July and August


Anyone could predict that lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

My parents could be getting rid of Sky. So I might not able to watch it soon anyways haha


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



itssoeasy23 said:


> I find it funny how alot of people are saying on here that their going to download the show, watch the show on Youtube, or DVR it.
> 
> And people wonder why the ratings are low for WWE?


take into account that a lot of us are from different countries so it airs at absurd times. Plus we don't even count towards the ratings.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Mainboy said:


> My parents could be getting rid of Sky. So I might not able to watch it soon anyways haha


No big loss.

Sky is a waste of money, I got rid years ago.

All the things on it, including WWE, can be found easily online for free.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



kokepepsi said:


> So it is 3hours
> 
> Was this even advertised last monday?


Quite a few times, actually.


----------



## 199630 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Wow, anyone else notice that WWE is blaming Del Rio's concussion on Khali and not Sheamus? http://www.wwe.com/shows/nowayout/2012/del-rio-concussion Feels like a big de-push from the main event.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince returning makes my head hurt.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Why?


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

About 5PM here, 1 more hour to go, hoping this RAW isn't complete shit like last week. 

I expect at least an hour and a half of commercials, 30 minutes of recaps, 15 minutes of video packages, 20 minutes for promos, another 15 minutes of recapping what happened earlier in the show and finally 15 minutes of actual wrestling which will be short matches that end in DQ.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Why?


Dat logic.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Chicago Warrior said:


> That is probably why they supposedly don't have him advertised for shows till July.


wwe think its fans are all thick as pigshit and therefore will forget about TNA by then.
Look at how we are expected to forget things like ryback being in nexus and countless other things


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



coconutcrusher said:


> Wow, anyone else notice that WWE is blaming Del Rio's concussion on Khali and not Sheamus? http://www.wwe.com/shows/nowayout/2012/del-rio-concussion Feels like a big de-push from the main event.


Wonder why they wont admit Sheamus drove his head into the metal sign.


----------



## southerncross412 (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



coconutcrusher said:


> Wow, anyone else notice that WWE is blaming Del Rio's concussion on Khali and not Sheamus? Feels like a big de-push from the main event.


Apparently Del Rio is getting a rep like Mr Kennedy for being injury prone. He wishes he was like Kennedy coz Kennedy was the man.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh right.

Yeah, don't think about it. Its not good to think about it.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*










I am looking forward to that though. maybe they could have Vince, Otunga, Cena Cole and Ace collectively bury JR, Punk, Danielson and Foley for an hour just to rile up the IWC tonight.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



King_Of_This_World said:


> No big loss.
> 
> Sky is a waste of money, I got rid years ago.
> 
> All the things on it, including WWE, can be found easily online for free.


That's true (Y)

The only thing i'am gonna miss on Sky is the football


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Mainboy said:


> That's true (Y)
> 
> The only thing i'am gonna miss on Sky is the football


plenty of streams for that updated daily as well


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



The High King said:


> plenty of streams for that updated daily as well


True (Y)


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



The-Rock-Says said:


>


That's awesome. Vince needs to win all the titles on this show and squash his entire worthless roster. That way he can get another clip to show in the 1000th episode. 

Dream card segments:
:rocky:flair2
:vince2:austin
:russo:cornette


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

It's Vader Time.


----------



## beatdownthekid (Jun 3, 2012)

Word on the street is that there will be a cage match tonight. 

Sent from my DROID3 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Can anybody confirm if this show is starting an hour early? Where I live (Canada) it is being broadcasted on The Score, and it still says that it's starting at 9:00 PM ET or technically 9:15 PM ET (as we run on a 15 minute delay in Canada). But I've heard some say it starts at 8 PM ET...


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



beatdownthekid said:


> Word on the street is that there will be a cage match tonight.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using VerticalSports.Com App


Yeah I read that ................. My guess is that it will have something to do with who faces Sheamus at No Way Out.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Can't wait for tonight's show. It has a big time feel to it, and not just because it's 3 hours tonight. A lot of shit is going to happen tonight. We got Vince/Johnny Ace, Alberto Del Rio's replacement in the world title match, and the AJ/Punk/Bryan/Kane angle. I also have a feeling the big storyline of the summer might be starting tonight. It will also be interesting to see whether or not they keep Christian on television or not for the time being because of his appearance at Slammiversary last night. This show is also going to give us a taste of the new format that the 3 hour RAW shows are going to have. Hopefully the squash matches are limited tonight. There are way too many of those on Smackdown right now as is. I understand the importance of the squash matches for this crop of new talent, but guys like Ryback and Brodus have been squashing talent for months now. I do find Ryback's squash matches entertaining though. There is quite a lot going on tonight, this is a show that I don't think anyone should miss.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Rock316AE said:


> That's awesome. Vince needs to win all the titles on this show and squash his entire worthless roster. That way he can get another clip to show in the 1000th episode.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

What is going to be the main event tonight Cena vs Micheal Cole and johnny ACE in an handicap match.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

They say there are big plans for this summer....plant the seed tonight or never because with rating below 3.0 you know you are in extreme danger


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Can someone PM me a live stream link please?


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

20 minutes away. Vince McMahon is back! Can't wait.

Are they replacing Del Rio against Sheamus at No Way Out?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Still hyped from Slammiversary


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

So whos likely to get ADRs title shot?

Im bummed he's injured, I wanted to see at least one Irish person beat one spanish speaking person at something this week:torres


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

No Chance!!!! Thats watcha gotttt!! 

Imagine if the glass shatters tonight right smack dab in the middle of Vince's speech... One can dream.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I'm excited for a few reasons. 
1) Vince McMahon is always good to see, but only in doses. And it's been a while. 
2) The magnificent trio that is in my avatar. 
3) To see how Michael Cole and The King try to convince us that there is NO WAY John Cena will be able to pick up The Big Show 
4) After last weeks, it can only go up from here... right?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This show tonight should be EPIC


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*






RETURN OF THE MAC

:vince3


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Staying with my aunt, presently, and she's watching the fucking Bachelorette (seriously the dumbest fucking show on television) and DVRing like three other things at the same time, so I can't watch on tv tonight. :[

I THINK I found a stream, but just in case it doesn't work, could somebody possibly pm some other options? Fuck, I'd even pay for a membership if I have to.


----------



## Konex (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Can anyone share a good livestream please? Thanks.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I am going to mark the FUCK out when I hear this.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Man, you really wanna watch RAW.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

5 mins!

This wont be at all disappointing, right guys?









guys?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Please be a good show.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

http://tinychat.com/catbox


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

by all the people asking for streams I guess the rating is gonna be good
(or is First row down again?)


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Is John Cena advertised for tonight's show?


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Huge RAW tonight imo. TNA in terms of actually creating decent shows is ahead of WWE right now. The ppv they had last night was epic and without a doubt the best of the year.
WWE need to do what they did and shake things up, re-invent themselves. If this stale as shit show keeps heading in the same direction then i'm taking a break from it until 1000th episode for sure.


----------



## dave37534634 (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> 5 mins!
> 
> This wont be at all disappointing, right guys?
> 
> ...



do yourself a favor and wait until its on youtube to minimize the MASSIVE amount of disappointment you will receive.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

People have been waxing lyrical all day about Slammiversary, will have to check it out


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

hoping for a great show, here we go, * packs bowl *


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Hopefully I don't have to change the thread title this week.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

8:00 ET!!! Here we go!!! Lulz!!!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

And here...we...go...


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I still cant understand how people can't find streams, I don't think Ive ever spent more than 5 mins googling around and came across a working stream, even when firstrow does go down haha.
Got the luxury of tv tonight though so hoping its a good show.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



James1o1o said:


> Can someone PM me a live stream link please?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=wwe+raw+stream+6-11-12

Not a link to a stream, but this should help.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

HERE WE GO!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

YOU'RE FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRED.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Here we go!!!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Showtime!!!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Livestream - http://www.thefirstrow.eu/watch/126391/1/watch-wwe-monday-night-raw.html


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

time for some lollercoasters! fpalm


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

For the 1000th Raw we should be getting a theme song? I can't tolerate this anymore. Time for a change. 
How often do they normally do it?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



kokepepsi said:


> by all the people asking for streams I guess the rating is gonna be good
> (or is First row down again?)


I'm assuming these people don't have Nielsen boxes. And neither do you since you don't understand how ratings work.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Here we goooooo


----------



## fox10123 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

something huge is happening tonight i can feel it


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Here we go... Hopefully something good from this 3 hour RAW.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Big Johnny in the house!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Fuck yeah. Perfect way to start the show.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

What a way to kick off the show, an absolute treat for us all.

Johnny Ace FTW.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Here we go! It's Big Johnny!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Big Johnny! good way to open the show


----------



## chaos4 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

oh laurinaitis again


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Why is Cole still there? 

And why does he still like Ace after last week?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

What, no calling him the Executive Vice President of Talent Relations?

And why is Cole so happy at Big Johnny after last week?


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Here we go, can't wait for Vinnie Mac


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Dat electric wheelchair.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

That themesong is the sound of greatness


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Poster saying Big Johnny Your Fired!!! :lmao
(no seriously, it was spelled Your)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I almost forgot this came on now.:lol

Habits....


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I'm Michael Cole and last week I didn't have my clothes taken off against my will and covered with Barbecue Sauce. 
:cole3


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

what Injury did Johnny Ace recieve? does anyone watch Raw in HD. I have a HD tv and cable box and never have. is it any better. Trying it out now.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Selling that injury like a boss.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

YES


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

PEOPLE POWERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Here comes Mr. Excitement


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

"Sorkin 3:16" sign -- is that guy a big _Studio 60 _fan?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

VINCE!!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Dat pop


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

NO CHANCE!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

THE FUCKIN MAN!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Awesome pop for McMahon. DAT STRUT.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

this is going to be awful...


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Big pop for Vince


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

vinny mac babayy. i actually miss that strut :lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

NO CHANCE; NO CHANCE IN HELL! THAT POP


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

FUCK YESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MARK MARK MARK MARK MARK MARK MARK MARK


----------



## TheSuperUsher (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

King with his first quote from a Smackdown vs Raw game of the night


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



NikkiSixx said:


> I'm assuming these people don't have Nielsen boxes. And neither do you since you don't understand how ratings work.


Did I say they had nielsen boxes
Bitch I know more about the ratings than you.

Was extrapolating from all the extra people interested in the show.

Mark as bitch


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

And here's Vinnie Mac. Hopefully a good segment in store.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

BOSS VINCE! (first segment - stupid but whatever)


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Damn, I almost forgot. Turned it on just in time to see Vince strutting down lol


----------



## Plisskin (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

no chance in hell


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

That senile old bastard


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

i just popped! VINNY MAC!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Damn I love his theme.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince is looking better-He was getting "old guy scrawny" for a while there.. Looks like he's been eating with Kharma.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

DAT POP


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

FUCK YEAH NO CHANCE IN HELL


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

What a POP!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vinnie Mac is back. Wonder if he'll prolong his announcement if he has one. god i hate Lawlers voice


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

WOAH! DAT POP! NO CHANCE!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Best walk ever


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*DAT VINCE!*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince looks terrible


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

damnnn vince look old as fuckkk


----------



## wwecmpunkjesus (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

great to see vinnie mac back


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

The powerwalk


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince's approval in 10....9...8....7...6...5....4...3...2.........1


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This makes no sense. Ace was brought on as McMahon's stooge. Why does he hate him now?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

PENCIL NECK BUTT


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao 100th episode. Jesus.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince McMahon is the fucking man, even more so than Johnny Ace, don't know how.

"As we're approaching the one-hundredth episode..."


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince needs his old hair style, saying it since 2007.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



kokepepsi said:


> Did I say they had nielsen boxes
> Bitch I know more about the ratings than you.
> 
> Was extrapolating from all the extra people interested in the show.
> ...


Mmhmm.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Fire Johnny Ace? But he's done a good job as GM.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

People Power your right Johnny we do love you for it


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Looks like Nash gave Vince some of that Just for Men.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SP103 said:


> Vince is looking better-He was getting "old guy scrawny" for a while there.. Looks like he's been eating with Kharma.


Or eaten Kharma


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I wish I could mute lawler voice.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

100th episode...OH


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Liking this crowd so far


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Rock316AE said:


> Vince needs his old hair style, saying it since 2007.


not even the GOD can reverse aging


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Zachary Gowen?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

was Ace supposed to sign someone else instead of Zack Gowen?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince burying Big Show


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince knows Big Show sucks ass


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lmao Vince


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

He just buried Big Show :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

McMahon just destroyed Big Show.:lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao what the flying fuck Vince just BERRIED Show


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Damn, Vince is burying people left and right.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

ouch at show shoot


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I think we all know Laurenitis wont get fired


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince burying his main event for the next PPV

LOL


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Can Vince & Ace stumble over their lines anymore. 

At least they are explaining WHY McMahon is mad at Ace and it makes some sense.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Lmao at Cole laughing.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Some truths about Big Show right there.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Big Show hasn't been relevant since 1999. So true.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

'the wrong one-legged wrestler' :lol


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao @ Vinces' comments about Big Show


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Can someone kill Cole and Lawler's mics?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince still got it


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

So Mr. McMahon knows The Big Show is a terrible investment... but Vince McMahon doesn't? At least we are half way there. Big Show might be gone soon guys. Fingers crossed.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> was Ace supposed to sign someone else instead of Zack Gowen?


From what Ivs herd, yes


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

They might say something correctly soon...


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Michael Cole is corpsing behind the mic...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

inb4 show comes out and lays out McMahon...this product is too fucking predictable


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Dat forced laughter.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



YESYESYES! said:


> Big Show hasn't been relevant since 1999. So true.


i was dying at this


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

The fucking forced laughter at commentary is stupid.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Sheamus get the fuck out.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh not this bore


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Sheamus get the fuck out.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

vince is right tho, but eh shows sposed to be heel now anyway who cares it worked. they need to stop calling him big show and call him the giant for starters


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh crap it's Sheamus....


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao :lmao :lmao Vince McMahon is fucking GOD. GOD, I say.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Must say this crowd is pretty good better than most anyway


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince is brilliant.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Why is Sheamus coming out? This segment doesn't need his boring ass.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

100 episodes of raw! thats a lot of episodes!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I love babyfaces that suck up to the boss Sheamus. It is SOOOOOOOOOOO cool.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Thank you Sheamus.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh fuck off Sheamus for fuck sake. Just ruined the fucking segment you annoying, pasty Irish cunt.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

oh great. why is carrottop here ruining this moment? fpalm


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Sheamus vs Big Johnny for the world title book it wwe


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

mcfella

oh god vince referencing twitter


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

GO AWAY SHEAMUS!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

cmon Sheamus. promo of the life right here!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

FUCK. YOU. VINCE. 

WE DONT GIVE A SHIT ABOUT TWITTER, YOU CUNT.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

TRENDING WORLDWIDE!

YES CHANTS! YES!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



virus21 said:


> From what Ivs herd, yes


i heard it from Cornette once on a podcast. Zach was the right one. Johnny hired someone else and they had to pay a good amount to buyout the contract and let him go.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Im loving this crowd.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Sheamus really is boring. He just ruined the segment.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Tag team match tonight - Fella and Big Vinny vs. Show and Big Johnny


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

SICK CROWD!

YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Yes! Yes! Yes! YES!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Tell us more about your frand, Fella.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Tna's world champion is the IT factor of wrestling and Sheamus one of the world champions in WWE is the bore factor of wrestling.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

sheamus vs tensai tonight and at NWO...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

speaking of ARSE check out my sig. :kobe3


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Bad acting from John.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince is a genius you guys. He intentionally puts on 4-5 weeks of bad television just so he can blame it "kayfabe wise" on the TV person in charge. 
Then fix it and make it awesome again.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

lol real laughter from sheamus on that one?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This is awesome! Vince in one night restores my faith!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

They running out of opponents for Sheamus. Everyone is injured!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

"I'm gonna find you an opponent who's gonna make you sorry you said those things about me"

I'm fucking dying here :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

...With 12 people on the roster..how many matches do you expect to get?
And he is so not getting fired.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Impress you?
Impress us you know the fans.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

That was weak...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Nice to see they didn't explain anything in this power struggle. Whatevasssssss.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

"John Laurinaitis, _your_ fired."

fpalm


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

YYUUUURRRRRRRRRR FAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYRRRRRRR.

Bravo, Vinnie. I missed you.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Damn Vince guess that means Johnny is getting fired no way all of it has great matches


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Johnny is awesome, he would be great as a total goof, but no way in hell should he be the main focus of the show.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Fuck Off Sheamus


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



YES YES YES ! said:


> Tna's world champion is the IT factor of wrestling and Sheamus one of the world champions in WWE is the bore factor of wrestling.


Come on man - was using "shit factor" just too obvious?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I thought the performance evaluation was going to be wrapped up in the first segment. Now it is going to be the main story arc of the night?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince ridding the cart


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince is the fucking man.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

i wonder who Sheamus will face at NWO since Del Rio is out. If Vince wants impressive matches why doesnt Johnny just book a Triple Threat Iron Match between Punk, Bryan and Ziggler.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

someone needs to make a GIF of vinnie mac on the scooter :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I LOVE THAT MAN


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Somebody please gif Vince in the scooter.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Someone please gif Vince on the scooter!!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Fuck you sheamus


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Great segment. I hope Johnny keeps his job. LOL @ Vince mentioning the one legged wrestler mistake and burying Big Show.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

so big show will come out at end of night and knock out vince before he can fire johnny aka lesner/trips rip off


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh my god-He walks UP THE RAMP... UP the ramp injured. Jesus fucking christ Johnny Ace-Stay behind that curtain.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

All the matches tonight need to be very impressive? Well why dontcha just fire him now?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

McMahon owns.:lol


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



BrianAmbrose said:


> Vince is a genius you guys. He intentionally puts on 4-5 weeks of bad television just so he can blame it "kayfabe wise" on the TV person in charge.
> Then fix it and make it awesome again.


Lets hope so or else Raw is close to heading in the toilet.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Sheamus ruined. Annoying cunt.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



You're Pretty Good said:


> cmon Sheamus. promo of the life right here!!!


Welp, he failed.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince trolling


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

lol Vince going for the cheap pops. GIF that shit. Vince shouldn't have broke that he may need it in a couple years.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ghost ride the whip, Vince!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Don't throw that scooter away Vince you'll need it soon.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Sheamus need to fuck off he ruined it.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Sheamus killed that segment

Hate face vince


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao That's the Vince I missed.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao Vince is awesome. MORE VINCE SEGMENTS!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Johnny can't get through one whole episode without corpsing can he?


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince made me laugh like always.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

someone gif vince on the scooter with a trollface on him :lmao


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

"You're fired", it makes 3 words...


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Hahahaha gotta love Vince, man is more entertaining than most of the locker room.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Sheamus is such a fucking ugly, annoying, talentless prick.

Can't wait for Sheamus v Tensai tonight. Fucking brilliant...


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*I love this old man :lmao*


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Yup, still boggles me my mind how a cheesy TV show like Sinbad has better special effects that hollywood movies like Clash of the Titans


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

calm down, Sheamus didn't ruin anything.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Tna's world champion is the IT factor of wrestling and Sheamus one of the world champions in WWE is the shit factor of wrestling.


----------



## The Nugget (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince is awesome, needs to be on TV more.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Rock316AE said:


> :lmao Vince is awesome. MORE VINCE SEGMENTS!


gonna lol when that segment does a 2.5


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Usually when Ace wants someone to pay, he usually puts the person up against Tensai.
Boy that match is going to suck, and I'm pretty sure Tensai is going to job.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



KuritaDavion said:


> Don't throw that scooter away Vince you'll need it soon.


LOL

Good first segment though.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince/Johnny didn't really do much for me there. They both stumbled over their words more then once.

So now we are suppose to feel as though McMahon is the face? Who is in charge of who? HHH has the Power to remove Vince, Johnny has the power to remove HHH and now Vince has the power to remove Johnny? This is making me dizzy.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Pasab said:


> "You're fired", it makes 3 words...


stick to french brah


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



BrianAmbrose said:


> My predictions for how tonight will go.
> 
> *Opening Segment*
> *Vince McMahon nearly fires Johnny L* but makes a deal. Tonight he will compete in a 6-man tag team match against the three guys he has the most beef with. CM Punk, John Cena and Sheamus. He can pick his partners but if his team loses* he'll hear the words YOURE FIRED*! *It's also announced that a new opponent will be announced at No Way Out for Sheamus due to Alberto Del Rio unable to compete.* Probably will hype up the 1000th Raw as well.


To anybody that saw my full prediction on page 8 does this count as being 1/1 for segments so far lol?tunga3


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Pretty cool to see Vince


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince needs to have backstage segments with all the young blood tonight put the stars over.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Loved that segment because of Vince. Vince is always entertaining.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

How embarrassing is it that Vince McMahon is more entertaining than the entire roster.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



YES YES YES ! said:


> Tna's world champion is the IT factor of wrestling and Sheamus one of the world champions in WWE is the shit factor of wrestling.


You can't just try it again after you failed the first time. Own up to your horrible wordplay from the first time you tried!


----------



## Spyidy21 (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I'm excited for this episode they really need to work on story lines for the summer and this is the last 3hr show before it goes permanent so things need to get moving


----------



## Brock L (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

hate face vince


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince is great with the crowd.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Sheamus is great. Not Vince's caliber(nobody is even close from this miserable roster)but he's a great credible main eventer.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



YES YES YES ! said:


> Tna's world champion is the IT factor of wrestling and Sheamus one of the world champions in WWE is the shit factor of wrestling.


Nuff said.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Decent segment. Still trying to figure out how Vince has power after getting relieved by Hunter though.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This is gonna be one of the greatest nights of Raw.
-Jerry Lawler


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I don't see Johnny's mobility scooter burning, Jerry Lawler, you awful cunt.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Headliner said:


> How embarrassing is it that Vince McMahon is more entertaining than the entire roster.


not that embarrassing. Vince is one of the best to ever do it.


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LOL 'your fired'. fail for all those signs they showed


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



GCA-FF said:


> This is gonna be one of the greatest nights of Raw.
> -Jerry Lawler


I really wish I could punch him in the eye.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



KuritaDavion said:


> Decent segment. Still trying to figure out how Vince has power after getting relieved by Hunter though.


That was months ago, aka it didn't happen.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Rock316AE said:


> Sheamus is great. Not Vince's caliber(nobody is even close from this miserable roster)but he's a great credible main eventer.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



scrilla said:


> gonna lol when that segment does a 2.5


Yeah, still can't believe that they gave away the first big Vince segment in the first hour.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Fuck Del Rio, give the shot to Ricardo.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

good opening segment great when Vince's on raw I loved the stuff between him and Punk last year.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Fucking Khali


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This is going to suck ass.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Aw FFS Tensai


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

any idiot couldve guessed this...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

SKY LO LO!!! YOU GOT THE GUY!!!!


It's Tensai!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Here comes of Tensai


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



KuritaDavion said:


> Decent segment. Still trying to figure out how Vince has power after getting relieved by Hunter though.


Your not suppost to remember that


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

tensai.... fpalm


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LOL ALWAYS PRINCE ALBERT


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

boo this match back to the video games.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh fuck off Tensai boring bastard


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Obvious Tensai is obvious.

Crowd laughed at him shoving Sakamoto!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Khali injured Del Rio. 

That's what you get WWE for letting the turds out of toilet.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Sure Tensai will win this easily. fpalm fpalm


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Let the losing streak commence.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Wow, who didn't see that comming?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ugh.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

ugh, no one cares about Tensai


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Tensai, WHO COULD HAVE PREDICTED THIS!?!?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

At least this hopefully means he won't be facing him at NWO


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Super Sheamus vs Super Tensai?

If Sheamus beats Tensai, does that make Sheamus better than Cena?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Tensai what a big fucking surprise.


----------



## The Nugget (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ugh...Tensai blows


----------



## dave37534634 (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

finally happend time to riot people


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Tensai/Fella is going to be horrible.:lol


KuritaDavion said:


> Decent segment. Still trying to figure out how Vince has power after getting relieved by Hunter though.


I explained it well in another thread. WWE fucked it up though by not having him say he's there on behalf of the board.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I'm so sick of Sheamus. He does nothing for me.

Oh Lord Tensai spoke too soon on Sheamus. He might be even worse.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Haha. So fucking predictable. Fuck off Sheamus, fuck off Tensai and fuck off WWE.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I legit lol'd at tensai shoving sakamoto


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDAYMN~~~:rofl: Vince made Big Show look like shit.

Also,King is talking out of his ass.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I knew it, this match is going to be bad.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

ALBERT ALBERT. Keep it up crowd.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*fat albert*


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Of course, Sheamus is going to bury Tensai.
Lawler needs to get maimed for saying last week's Raw was the greatest Raw's he's ever seen.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

#albert is now trending.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I want a gif of Tensai busting out like that!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

this match could be good. fucking geeks need to stop chanting albert.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Lord Shitsai.... bring on the Albert chants and a sucky match where this flop eats a pin.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Poor Albert getting those chants


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lol Albert chants. How long until he's with Brodus back as the hip-hop hippo?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



TheWFEffect said:


> ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT ALBERT


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

lmfao. Tensai shoved him again.
Just drop the shitty Japanese music and go back to being the A-Train. He'd be a good monster mid-card heel for a year or so.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Lol at the "Albert" chants.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Is that Albert chants I hear?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

ALBERT!

ALBERT!

AL....


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Screw you all I'm a fan of Tensai


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



scrilla said:


> this match could be good. fucking geeks need to stop chanting albert.


No and no


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

What crowd is this? Pretty damn good crowd, what city/state?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Barnabyjones said:


> LOL ALWAYS PRINCE ALBERT












:lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

did Khali really give Del Rio that concussion.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SP103 said:


> Khali injured Del Rio.
> 
> That's what you get WWE for letting the turds out of toilet.


You do know that that's just the kayfabe explanation for it, right? :lol


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

smark city. LOVE IT.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Poor Albert getting those chants


Poor all of us, for WWE continuing to push "Tensai."


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

well surely jonny's first match sucks cause albert can't even get crikets to make noise for him


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Tensai wrestling is akin to Maria Sharapova playing tennis with how fucking loud they are.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Hey at least he's fighting against Albert(o).


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Does anyone in the entire WWE have any sort of momentum?

I'm serious.


----------



## The Nugget (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Another break already?


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Really pisses me off how many breaks they bloody have!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Albert chants are not funny or clever at all. Just makes this crowd desperate to be "insider cool".


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lord hentai needs to go back to A-Train that's how he's known


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

match off to a good start. Albert is way better in back and forth matches than those garbage squashes they've had him in.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

FYI there will be at least 45 minutes of commercials in this 3-hour Raw, guys. :side:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



ToddTheBod said:


> Does anyone in the entire WWE have any sort of momentum?
> 
> I'm serious.


I don't know anymore


----------



## dave37534634 (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

your looking at the new cena of smackdowen 
Super Sheamus!


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SoupMan Prime said:


> did Khali really give Del Rio that concussion.


I believe he actually got it after being slammed into the WWE logo on the stage but I'm not sure.

Either way, with news of R-Truth being out with a broken foot, this roster is really thinning out.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Haters gonna hate, Tensai is awesome. WWE handcuffing him for their FCW clones


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*Can't stand that fatty*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



NikkiSixx said:


> Poor all of us, for WWE continuing to push "Tensai."


They're not pushing him; they're going to have him eat pins against the top babyfaces and that will be it for Tensai. I think only Punk needs to get his win back and everything will be as it should be.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Siiiigh. If only this was the announce team. : (


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Dark_Link said:


> Lord hentai needs to go back to A-Train that's how he's known


Lord Tensai needs to be kicked out on his fat, talentless, useless arse.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Just connected the dots. There in Hartford, CT, where the HQ is, why Vince is here. So I guess everytime they go here we can expect Vince,


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Rock316AE said:


> Albert chants are not funny or clever at all. Just makes this crowd desperate to be "insider cool".


Not really. It makes them show that they don't want their intelligence insulted with this dumb gimmick.

And every. Crowd. Chants it.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



rikers10 said:


> Really pisses me off how many breaks they bloody have!


It's not like this match is worthy warthing...


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Albert is actually a decent worker he had a solid match with Cena last week Sheamus on the other hand is the shit factor of Wrestling so that's why this will be boring.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Stupid 3 hour RAW cutting into dinner time


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Rock316AE said:


> Albert chants are not funny or clever at all. Just makes this crowd desperate to be "insider cool".


exactly. same goes for the geeks that chant Goldberg.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Social Networking...SMH


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



EFC Bronco said:


> Tensai wrestling is akin to Maria Sharapova playing tennis with how fucking loud they are.


It really is. :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

If they really wanna stop the Albert chants, they'd do better to just drop this entire fucking gimmick. It'd be so much easier to just say "he's Albert, he went to Japan, he's back." They're chanting it because this overdone gimmick isn't fooling anyone.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Pretty good so far, wonder who will face Sheamus at NWO.

Still can't see Johnny being fired tonight!


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

back to family guy


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

we all know ortons at home smokin one laughin at the above the influence commercial


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



KuritaDavion said:


> :lol Albert chants. How long until he's with Brodus back as the hip-hop hippo?


Probably a while Brodus has been banished to Squashdown remember?


----------



## The Nugget (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Example said:


> Pretty good so far, wonder who will face Sheamus at NWO.
> 
> Still can't see Johnny being fired tonight!


I think it will be Ziggler vs Sheamus at NWO.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Should Vince be burying Big Show like that? I mean he is going to be main eventing his next PPV.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Rock316AE said:


> Albert chants are not funny or clever at all. Just makes this crowd desperate to be "insider cool".


Maybe if he was interesting they wouldn't chant it.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



NikkiSixx said:


> Not really. It makes them show that they don't want their intelligence insulted with this dumb gimmick.
> 
> And every. Crowd. Chants it.


better start chanting Prototype at Cena, Giant at Big Show and Mean Mark at Undertaker then. fuck WWE insulting my intelligence.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*Sheamus needs to stop smiling every fucking time for absolutely no reason.*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Temsai has stretch marks.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

What was Ace thinking putting Tensai against Sheamus?
Yeah Vince would be impressed with that borefest.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Lol at Sheamus beating Tensai's stomach.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This is shit.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Tensai hate is ridiculous. He's been in shitty squash matches for about two months and thats it. He's actually really good when they let him have a good match with someone.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



GCA-FF said:


> FYI there will be at least 45 minutes of commercials in this 3-hour Raw, guys. :side:


only 45 minutes? thats pretty good.

I fully expect when they go to 3 hours full-time the extra hour will be more than 50% commercials and "WWE RAW IS BROUGHT TO YOU BY..." shit...


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Missed the first 20 minutes. How was Vince?

Was ass kissed?


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

I spy a cage hanging at the top! Cage tonight?

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

If Tensai wins he'll face him at NWO, if he loses there'll be a battle royal of sorts, you'd imagine.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



pinofreshh said:


> back to family guy


Hope its early season, otherwise you'll still be seeing shit


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



The Nugget said:


> I think it will be Ziggler vs Sheamus at NWO.


that match could and would put BOTH of them over...no matter who won or lost! i'm all for that match!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

red haired Sheamus is bleeding now. those blood hungry AE fans must be drooling right now.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I have an idea for Ace. Put Daniel Bryan and CM Punk in a 3 hour iron man match. Then he will keep his job. I wonder if those guys could actually go for 3 hours?


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Sheamus busted open?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

this match is great. fuck the pathetic haters.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Medo said:


> *Sheamus needs to stop smiling every fucking time for absolutely no reason.*


I think that means the Cena transformation is nearly complete.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



virus21 said:


> Hope its early season, otherwise you'll still be seeing shit


very early. when peter kidnapped the pope to cheer up his dad

"DO NOT PULL!" :lmao


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*Sheamus is tired*


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Random question. Has Sheamus ever wrestled Batista before? 
If Batista ever comes back that could be interesting. 

But I honestly really can't remember Batista EVER feuding with anyone but Orton, Cena, Edge, HHH, Taker or Rey.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This match is pretty damn good


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I think this is the first time I've ever found myself rooting for Sheamus


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Tensai with Junkyard Dog headbutts


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



FearIs4UP said:


> Missed the first 20 minutes. How was Vince?
> 
> Was ass kissed?


Yes. But not by Johnny Ace, Sheamus did some shameless sucking up to Vince. fpalm


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This is better than I'd thought it'd be... strange.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Sheamus wins


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Thank god that's over.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Match wasn't half bad tbh.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Sheamus is so much better as a heel


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Sheamus is so much better as a heel


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Kabraxal said:


> This is better than I'd thought it'd be... strange.


Spoke too soon. :cuss:


----------



## The Nugget (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Lobster Head!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Well that was out of nowhere.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

bad match that.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Decent match.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao Albert's return has been a failure.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Remember Albert has a penis piercing.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> I have an idea for Ace. Put Daniel Bryan and CM Punk in a 3 hour iron man match. Then he will keep his job. I wonder if those guys could actually go for 3 hours?


Daniel Bryan once had an 80 minute match with Austin Aries, I'm sure he could go an extra 100 mins!

Right so No.1 Contenders Battle Royal it is then.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Tensai should be renamed Lord Jobber.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Tensowned


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Thank god Albert didnt win. That would be one shitty PPV.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

"Brogue Kick outta nowhere!!" is the new "RKO outta nowhere!!"


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

match was actually decent


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

It was getting good. But what a shitty ending.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Even though Tensai is boring as fuck, he's pretty good when given enough time.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

good match.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

That match was one of the better Raw matches recently. Screw the haters


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

It's better for Lord Tensai long term by losing like this. Two many undefeated streaks are boring. As soon as Sandow, Cesaro and Brodus suffer their first loss the shows will become less predictable.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Nice of them to build Tensai up for a while only to feed him to the golden boys. :lol


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Glad he won clean. No Tensai at NWO hopefully


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

So, RAW is pretty much just house shows now, right? Constant feel good stories with no real problems for the faces?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

That was actually not that bad of a match imo!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



ToddTheBod said:


> "Brogue Kick outta nowhere!!" is the new "RKO outta nowhere!!"


Vintage Sheamus!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Haha, are the people saying that was a decent match completely fucked in the head? That was terrible.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



pinofreshh said:


> very early. when peter kidnapped the pope to cheer up his dad
> 
> "DO NOT PULL!" :lmao


Sweet! God is that show shit nowadays


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Stiff ass match!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

pretty stiff looking match


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ziggler plz.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

really liked that match


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

please dont put dolph in a match with sheamus this sunday...PLEASE DONT BURY DOLPH ANYMORE!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I love the nametag on Teddy.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

ZIG ZIG ZIG!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

That was getting good near the end. Should've went longer.

Vickie's polite "Excuse Me" is niiice.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

nevermind


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

No Lawler, beating Tensai was not a 'tremendous victory' fpalm


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ziggler lost to Sheamus twice, why would he get a title shot?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

A TAG TEAM MATCH


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

khali? fpalm


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Better be Ziggler.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Not sure if it was posted already but there is a cage hanging


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Great Khali in a contender's match. FFS!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

CHRISTIAN!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

No. That's a really bad idea.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh fuck no Teddy. You did not just say Great Khali.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Lol for a second I was thinking Teddy was gonna put them in a tag match.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

F4W match then? Hopefully Great Khali jobs within a few seconds.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

4 way elimination! YES TEDDY FOR ONCE YOU HAVE DONE SOMETHING GREAT!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Khali...


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

CHRISTIAN! ONE MORE MATCH!


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Wish teddy suggested a tag match...........

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

a fist bump!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I could watch McMahon/Big Johnny all day.:lol


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao That was a shoot.


----------



## Mr. Rick (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



BrianAmbrose said:


> Random question. Has Sheamus ever wrestled Batista before?
> If Batista ever comes back that could be interesting.
> 
> But I honestly really can't remember Batista EVER feuding with anyone but Orton, Cena, Edge, HHH, Taker or Rey.


hbk


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

ZIGGLER!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

NO. DON'T PUT FUCKING KHALI IN THAT MATCH.

Teddy had me for a sec. I thought for sure we were about to hear "TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYA"


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

CHRISTIAN.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

You've got small hands :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I would've LOL'd out of my fucking chair and down a set of stairs if Teddy would've suggested a tag-team match


----------



## The Nugget (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Khali, I think he's Teddy's man crush.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

You know, its really off putting when Cole & Lawler laugh at their own show's jokes.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LMAO. "You've got small hands."


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

"you got small hands" LOL wtf vince? :lmao fucking love this guy.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Laurinaits, always holding the brothas down. :lol


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

so christian will appear tonight, thats great! , but he's gonna lose anyway, zigglers gonna face sheamus, o well


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao Vince has been fucking gold tonight.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

"you have small hands.." hahaha


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

holy shit face vince is horrible


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*








A Fist Bump?!? You got small hands!!! :lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:vince2 is fucking killin it


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Teddy 4 Guys TAG TEAM MATCH!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

It was a shocking twist that stunned the WWE? Ummm, what? Everyone knew Big Show was turning heel.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Why are people complaining about Khali in the Fatal 4 Way? He'll be there to put over Ziggler when he wins.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Christian already has a match and Kahli doesn't deserve one. Are we suppose to believe Swagger may win?

It's Dolph. It's gotta be Dolph.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I see Ziggler winning and breaking away from vickie at the ppv.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I hate when the try to pull that former world champion clause for number one contender matches.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

When Teddy said 4 former world champions you know he wanted a tag match more than anything


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Isn't Christian already in a match at NWO? WTF?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

So much for Christian being taken off television.

Ziggler's winning then, obviously.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Khali is teddy's new man for your gonna face the undertaker tonight.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

"You've got small hands. No way you could believably play a man with a three foot penis in my next film."


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

THAT MATCH WILL NOW BE A TAG MATCH PLAYA.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This could be Ziggler's final breakaway from Swagger and Vickie and possibly a face turn.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Superman vs. The Elite good movie


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Rock316AE said:


> :lmao That was a shoot.


How do you mean?


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Christian's going to lose, they won't let him hold two titles. I seriously hope Khali isn't going to take Del Rio's place as #1 contender.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Austin tonight? or 1000th raw? i have been hearing things and noticing a lot of 3:16 signs.........


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



ToddTheBod said:


> "Brogue Kick outta nowhere!!" is the new "RKO outta nowhere!!"


_*Yes*_


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Sadly i see Khali winning tonight :delrio


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



EFC Bronco said:


> So much for Christian being taken off television.
> 
> Ziggler's winning then, obviously.


Don't believe everything IWC says. :cool2


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Uhhhmmm why is nobody stating the obvious that there is a 5TH WORLD CHAMPION in the building?

Could it be that after this Sunday somebody will be BOTH the WWE Champion.. and World Champion?

:yes


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Big Johnny is staying


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Looks like Dolph will win for once. Even money Swagger gets knocked out by the chop and first one eliminated.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Damn Vince is refreshing.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



The Nugget said:


> Khali, I think he's Teddy's man crush.


It's his backup option since he can't put anyone in a match with the Undertaker anymore.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Bullydully said:


> Isn't Christian already in a match at NWO? WTF?


GOAT won't mind doing double duty.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Bullydully said:


> Isn't Christian already in a match at NWO? WTF?


Ziggler performed double duty a while ago. It's not like this is forbidden or something.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



HBK15 said:


> It was getting good. But what a shitty ending.


Sheamus hit his finisher clean,How was that a shit ending?


----------



## someguy12 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Trifektah said:


> Yup, still boggles me my mind how a cheesy TV show like Sinbad has better special effects that hollywood movies like Clash of the Titans


Xena and hercules too <3


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

It's bound to be Ziggler, Khali has been champ, no one cares anymore, Christian is already holding a title, Swagger is the same as Khali, so that leaves Ziggler.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ziggler better win


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

God I hope Bryan and Punk have something good to do.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Swagger and Ziggler team up to take out Khali early on, Christian pins Swagger, and Rhodes interferes to give Zigger the win against Christian.


----------



## The Nugget (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



TJTheGr81 said:


> It's his backup option since he can't put anyone in a match with the Undertaker anymore.


Hold up now playa, tonight you're going to have a match with Da Undataka Playa! Holla Holla Holla!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Heres hoping for some Sandow and prime time players tonight.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Christian/Dolph to be the final two with Cody interfering allowing Dolph to win?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



BrianAmbrose said:


> Uhhhmmm why is nobody stating the obvious that there is a 5TH WORLD CHAMPION in the building?
> 
> Could it be that after this Sunday somebody will be BOTH the WWE Champion.. and World Champion?
> 
> :yes


Well if they're going that route, there's technically seven.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



James1o1o said:


> Don't believe everything IWC says. :cool2


Insider info, aye? Do tell...


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Louie85TX said:


> Sheamus hit his finisher clean,How was that a shit ending?


It was out of nowhere, but he took too long and failed to deliver a good brogue kick.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Headliner said:


> Ziggler performed double duty a while ago. It's not like this is forbidden or something.


yeah, a wrestler can pull double duty, it would be nice to see christian be in two matches, and fight for the world title, but it ain't happening, ziggler is taking it


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Buckley said:


> Why are people complaining about Khali in the Fatal 4 Way? He'll be there to put over Ziggler when he wins.


in order to "put someone over", you must first have some credibility within the company.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

What the hell?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Holy Lifetime movie.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Tensai mad


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

It's hard watching a couple fight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

So they had Albert in the ring all that time to wait until break was over to do this?


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Sakamoto getting beat the fuck up


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Albert to break away from Tensai plz


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

not sure if this is intended to turn Albert heel or face.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Tensai heel turn?... oh wait.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



The-Rock-Says said:


> How do you mean?


The small hands comment, I remember a report saying that Vince gave Ace a singlet to RAW in January because he always laughs on the size of his hands. Vince's comedy...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Tensai is beating the crap out of his assistant and no one cares.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LOL


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

...why? :lol


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

The crowd don't really care anough about Sakamoto to give you any decent heel heat, Albert. fpalm


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Albert to ask for a mic and start speaking english and say he's not really from japan...


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

no less than 24 hrs from Slammaversary Christian returns to the wwe!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Tensai vs Sakamoto feud? Someone called that a while back, kudos that man.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Sakamoto face turn. Book it


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Anyone hear the guy shouting "you stink!"?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Amber B said:


> Holy Lifetime movie.


:lmao


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Poor Sakamoto.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

So he was doing this all this time during the break?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

So Tensai was just in the ring berating Sakamoto the WHOLE time? That's like ten solid minutes :lmao


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Well if they're going that route, there's technically seven.


John Cena and Big Show make 9 lol.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Albert being repackaged?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

The Great Khali sucks and tapped out to ADR. Doesn't deserve any world title match.

I can't remember the last time Jack Swagger won a match. Doesn't deserve any world title match.

Ziggler has been eating pins against Sheamus. Doesn't deserve a world title match.

Christian came back, won a battle royal and the IC title. Only one who deserves a world title match.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kill him Tensai kill him!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

stop hurting bruee lee


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

well they gotta kill some time right lol. Wonder if we will get a commercial after this lol.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Lol, it looked like Tensai was shoving his junk in his face.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*Nobody gives a shit about you fat albert*


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

GOtta fill these 3 hours


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Uhhh, why are we suppose to care about this? We don't even know who that guy is..


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

fire russo.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Tensai gimmick is over


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Getting rid of the manager isn't going to make Tensai interesting.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Amber B said:


> Holy Lifetime movie.


_Mommy May I Sleep With Danger?_, starring Tensai and Sakamoto


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Tensai hitting sakamoto with his penis.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

i think sakamoto should be put on the roster. he's pretty good at selling. we need a better performing asian... 

yoshi tatsu fpalm


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

they have nothing for the 3 hour show


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This certainly isn't filler...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Watashi Wa Tensai!

How many fucking years in Japan and all he can say is "I am Tensai"?

The fuck was the point of that?


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Sakatmota and Ricardo Rodriguez for tag team champs.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

What a fucking abysmal beatdown. Remember when everyone was excited about him coming in?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Anarchy™ said:


> Lol, it looked like Tensai was shoving his junk in his face.


His penis is pierced, it probably hurt.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Dumb


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



UknowWho said:


> no less than 24 hrs from Slammaversary Christian returns to the wwe!


 its christian


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

WTF is that shit?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

oh man what a great fucking moment in raw history.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Fuck you for showing guest host stuff "One of the greatest Raw moments"


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

WTF? Seth Green? Best RAW moments? Fuck this shit.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh fuck off you could be using this time for young talent.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

was Seth Green a great guest host? i thought Shaq was a million times better.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Is ANYONE going to have a favorite moment that doesn't just include themself?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I'm waiting for Tensai to give his version of "I'm not the Shark. I'm not a fish. I'm not an Avalanche. I'm a man".


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh yeah, what a huge moment. Seth Green....


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ugh. I'm still trying to forget that celebrity guest shit.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



BrianAmbrose said:


> John Cena and Big Show make 9 lol.


Well...they didn't quite think this through :lmao

OH GOD 2009 RAW. IT BURNS. IT BURNS. 

Seth Green is cool though.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ya King cause Raw is very similar to 30 minutes sitcoms... fucking dumb ass.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Of all the great moments, you dumbasses pick this?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Seth Green in a 1000 Raw shows memorable moment? I'd forgotten he was on Raw already. Along with nearly all of the other feeble guest hosts.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Seth Green IS kayfabe.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I wouldn't mind if Seth Green and Russell Brand killed each other


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This is a memorable Raw moment?! WTF where are the *real* moments we actually care about?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Seriously? Seth Green is what they got?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh god, the guest host era. Thanks for reminding me of that, assholes.

(even though Seth is cool and was one of the better ones)


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ah long were the days of the guest host era.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Hahaha, fucking pathetic.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

fpalm


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Seth green looks like a child.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Hey its DR Evils son.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Seth Green on Raw. It was like "Make A Wish" except with a retarded rich kid.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

HOF SETH! lol... JK


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

lol Truth


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I forgot how small Seth Green is!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Truth batshit tonight.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

little jimmy yeS!!!


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



scrilla said:


> oh man what a great fucking moment in raw history.


It was so great actually that I actually DID need reminding. 

Like most of that year, I forgot everything that happened. I imagine 2 years from now the same will apply this year.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Big Show to "injure" Truth, any second.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

God face R-Truth fucking blows


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Show about to beat down Truth


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Yay. Crazy ****** gets knocked out.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

JAWN CENA'S MAH FWEND.

And there's R-Truth written off TV.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Big show kills truth. Kofi turns on Truth


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

no heat for show...lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I never thought I'd say this, but thank god for the Big Show.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Hate crime!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

That punch make make R-Turth even more insane


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lmao


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

lol, I'm sorry. I am loving this "big show comes in and punches people" thing.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Well that puts Truth out of action for the broken foot.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

And that's where R Truth get written OUT.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This is whats wrong with Raw. Interview a champion and all they talk about is how John Cena is going to defeat his opponent.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Big Show gave Truth a concussion. Book it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Thank you Big Show. 

He kills Cena. He kills Truth. 

He's the biggest face in the company!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

WMD to a Truth...foreshadow...


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*RIP Truth*


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

So one punch is supposed to take Truth out for weeks?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

That's probably the funniest thing that I've ever seen.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

So that's how they kayfabe take out Truth for awhile.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

aaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnddd R-Truth is officially written off TV.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



KuritaDavion said:


> What a fucking abysmal beatdown. Remember when everyone was excited about him coming in?


LOL. No.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

i knew that was gonna happen. so will Truth be out with a concussion now.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

well those segments seemed pointless


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Nice punch! show.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

0 Reaction for Big Show lol


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

More ads? This is getting well beyond disgraceful now.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

That fist to R-Truth's face really shouldn't have made me laugh. But it did. :lol:lol


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*










looks just like r-truth too


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

DAMNNNNNNNNN


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Sudden WMD's by Big Show are always great.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

So far the best part of RAW is Vince McMahon spittin dat truth about Big Show sucking for over a decade.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Its alright truth has that back job as a zookeeper to fall onto so he will be fine.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LOL Truth WMD'd.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Jesus $3.99 for all that chicken, fries etc.? You Americans have it great.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> So one punch is supposed to take Truth out for weeks?


Well, two chops did it for Del Rio.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Trifektah said:


> I wouldn't mind if Seth Green and Russell Brand killed each other


Hopefully Seth would win. I can't really stand Russell Brand that much.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Mark Henry should be in Big Show's shoes. He does it SOOO much better.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Lol that was hysterical in its implications. Bye Truth.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Can they PLEASE give Kofi a singles run instead of pairing him off with any cunt?


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Trifektah said:


> God face R-Truth fucking blows


u can say that again -_-, and that punch was hilarious


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I told you all this would happen, the 3 hour RAWs will be filled with commercials to compensate for that extra hour.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Why didn't Little Jimmy warn him?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*What a great moment in Raw history, Seth green hosting it yaaaaaaaaaaaaa baby.*


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I guess all Zoo Keeper is now is a punching bag for Big Show, and he's a tag team champion. How fucking sad. Zoo Keeper's role now is to be fodder to the Big Show every week.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Twisted14 said:


> Jesus $3.99 for all that chicken, fries etc.? You Americans have it great.


It's not worth having to give your order to a guy who probably just got fired for touching himself in the Burger King kitchen.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



scrilla said:


> looks just like r-truth too


Brilliant. :lmao


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

New Poll on WWE.com.

*Hey WWE Universe! We're changing the name of Monday Night RAW! Choose a new name!*

A. Monday Night Ads
B. Monday Night Recap
C. Monday Night Filler
D. Brodus Clay v. Daniel Bryan in a Dance-Off


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

GCA, your first post about jesse jackson was funnier :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



BrianAmbrose said:


> Mark Henry should be in Big Show's shoes. He does it SOOO much better.


He probably would be if he wasn't hurt.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

when is the second greatest woman in wrestling history coming. we want AJ we want AJ we want AJ.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



ToddTheBod said:


> Big Show to "injure" Truth, any second.


And yes.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Shit is that Jeff Daniels? I may have to watch this Newsroom show.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Shaddw said:


> Why didn't Little Jimmy warn him?


Lil' Jimmy only looks out for himself.


----------



## The Nugget (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



greendude11 said:


> Hopefully Seth would win. I can't really stand Russell Brand that much.


You Americans can keep Russell Brand, absolute arse


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Lol at WWE rehashing Henry's heel turn


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

this promo for 3 hour raw should just have the voice over of "watch us kick off the end of the product"


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



The Nugget said:


> You Americans can keep Russell Brand, absolute arse


We dont fucking want him


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Moments ago, a wrestler got punched.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Recap on what just happened. fpalm


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I sure hope all those guys show up on the 1000th episode.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Damn I want a Rock/Austin segment on this show. Sadly Rock can't be there.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh not this dickhead.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

And this joke is still carrying the US Title. Get rid of it plz.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Little Jimmy isnt a good lookout


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*Santinoooooooo*


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP
Santino oh fuck this shit.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Punch Santino too! Just punch everyone and fill in a new roster.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Best part of Truth getting knocked out besides him not looking into the camera at all is the fact that a over 7ft 400+ pound dude can sneak up on somebody like a ninja.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Omg santino wtf yo


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



GCA-FF said:


> Recap on what just happened. fpalm


Pretty soon they'll start recapping things that haven't happened yet.

We'll call it a BTTF segment.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Divas shit. Time for bathroom Room Break #1


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Why does WWE pan to crowd reactions of mostly hot chicks in the audience bouncing around?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Mixed tag team match? More racism for the WWE.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Mixed tag-team match? Oh well, at least they got some time in for the Divas.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ricardo should be US Champ.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

oh god a mixed tag team match. They really know how to give us exciting matches and stories during the first hour of a 3 hour show.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kofi will be paired with Santino is the coming weeks. Book it.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

C'mon Santino needs to lose the title ASAP


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Is santino the female in this mixed match?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I'd rather go back to the other recaps than anything that has to do with Santino.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

wow i keep forgetting their is a us title in existence with santino having it..., totally ruining the title, get it off him asap.. he's doing absolutely nothing with it. or at least unify the titles already like they said they would


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ryder still trying to get over.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Hi Hotty! 

Layla is gorgeous.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

fpalm


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

And no one gives a shit about Layla.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

mmm Layla can get it anytime


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Bathroom break


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LOL Lawler you know you don't watch SmackDown.

OH LOOK THEY REMEMBERED LAYLA EXISTS.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Might have a 10 minute nap rather than watch the forthcoming shit.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

HOT


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

When did they last have an inter gender match?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

HOLY SHIT, SHE LIVES


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Has Layla been around for the past 3 weeks?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I hate that little boy.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Layla, :mark:


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

And no reaction whatsoever for Layla...


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



#ONIFC said:


> Kofi will be paired with Santino is the coming weeks. Book it.


So still no real tag team division and teams out there then huh.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

R-Truths going to be a heel now. He got hit in the back of the head.... going to make him go crazy.

p.s
R-Truth needs a smilie


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Goddamnit, every time Layla's music hits I think it's McCool returning.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

fuck Layla we want AJ.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Beth dragging Ricardo to the ring made this whole segment worth it.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*Ohh yea Layla *


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Layla's as close as the Miami Heat are getting to the championship this year.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

RICARDO INC FORUM CRASH


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Pointless match


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I'm watching the Stanley Cup instead of this crap.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

No reaction for Layla


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Twisted14 said:


> When did they last have an inter gender match?


Ryder and EVE if I remember correctly.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



NearFall said:


> Is santino the female in this mixed match?


:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ricardo is wrestling??!!! match of the night right here


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Feel bad for Layla and her lack of crowd reaction.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

WHY DOES EVERY OTHER DIVA HAVE THAT FUCKING THEME SONG??


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

God this extra hour has officially been a complete waste


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ricardo #Swag!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ricardo and Beth Phoenix vs Santino and Layla.

This should end well. :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Beth and Ricardo? Best. Couple. Ever.

After D-Bry and AJ.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Damn if i was Ricardo i would welcome to be dragged around by Beth he should enjoy it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ricardo is awesome, but god this sucks. Ricardo might make it tolerable.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This actually has potential to be really funny.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Steve. said:


> And no reaction whatsoever for Layla...


Maybe if they used her more than once a month


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Ricardo chants


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LAWLER JUST GOT OWNED


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Fuck you Layla you whore we want AJ.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Haha, shut the fuck up Lawler. Cole just dickhead'd you.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ricardo!! Chants!!!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



The Nugget said:


> You Americans can keep Russell Brand, absolute arse


Not because he's British, there are other reasons.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

wow the roster is thin


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Glamorella!!!! 
lol... I do love how the roster has so many people on it yet Ricardo and Cole need to take up match spots. 
guess my thread about wwe needing to release people is false.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

What does it mean if I'd rather bang Beth than Layla?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Dat Cole outsmarting King XD


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

That little boy acted like he didn't want a kiss from Layla lol.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



YES YES YES ! said:


> fuck Layla we want AJ.


:yes


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh come on. You know Ricardo is going to be treated like a joke and you know Santino will pull off some terrible comedy. How the fuck do casuals find it within them to appreciate this crap?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

more like interracial tag team match yo


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

HERE'S A RECAP OF THE ENTRANCES


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*5 stars match in the making ladies and gentelmen*


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

glamarella reunion plz.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Did the crowd go home?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



JobbyJobberson said:


> What does it mean if I'd rather bang Beth than Layla?


It means more Layla for me, so I'm cool with that


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Beth looks amazing. not the best but looks great. Wonder why so many ppl drool over AJ.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

SHHHHH Cole, we're not supposed to remember Glamarella.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

layla using them butt muscles to hop!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



scrilla said:


> more like interracial tag team match yo


They got the united nations up in there.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



scrilla said:


> Layla's as close as the Miami Heat are getting to the championship this year.


:kobe


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ricardo is hilarious I don't care what anyone says


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

UknowWho said:


> I'm watching the Stanley Cup instead of this crap.


U R 1 of 100 ppl doing the that

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



JobbyJobberson said:


> What does it mean if I'd rather bang Beth than Layla?


No.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LOL!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Okay, that was fucking funny. :lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

"Beth likes to order men around"

Somewhere in the back CM Punk is nodding his head.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ricardo is amazing


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Phoenix is a better wrestler than the two clowns outside the ring


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

WOW this first hour sucked it they are gonna do this ever monday we might have a problem, Houston.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ricky Ricardo? damn Jerry Lawler with dat pop culture.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Lmao! Ricardo was gold. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Aha Ricardo is awesome.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Well this will be awful.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ricardo was the only tolerable thing here.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ok...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ouch, that Ricardo bump.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Beth Phoenix would get it so bad.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

O da** Ricado got got on his own!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

HEY LOOK, RICARDO WON A MATCH!!! :lmao


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I wish Bully Ray came to WWE just to beat the shit out of Santino.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

That was decent, at least lol.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ricardo and Santino put on great comedy spots


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I want Beth just one time. I'll make a video and send it to Punk on how to get the job done.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Not taking pro wrestling that seriously helps........

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I think Layla and AJ are the two hottest divas on the roster right now. I think Ricardo needs to break away from Del Rio. He will do fine on his own.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

forum crash!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



5*RVD said:


> Did the crowd go home?


Yes-They realized it's just not going to get any better.


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ricardo is so awesome.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ricardo is fucking amazing


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Meanwhile, the Kings are putting on a clinic agaisnt the Devils.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I would like to bang Beth.

lol Bieber


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

And it just got vett

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

BIEBZ


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lol


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Justin beiber


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

oh fuck us....Bieber to host raw soon-ish. Calling it now


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

YES YES YES Beiber!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Svart said:


> Oh come on. You know Ricardo is going to be treated like a joke and you know Santino will pull off some terrible comedy. How the fuck do casuals find it within them to appreciate this crap?


A lot of people are REALLY mind-numbingly dumb and they like their entertainment that way. How do you think movies like _Date Movie_, _Meet the Spartans_, etc. become number one movies?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao

that was actually pretty fkn funny

bieber benz or bentley


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

So RR is "gay"?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Fuck that. Bieber is now cool because Ricardo likes him.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Okay that was pretty damn funny!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ricardo is amazing


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ricardo's boxer elastic tore.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Now that was uncalled for. You are right Cole. This segment was just ruined by that t-shirt.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Justin Bieber? :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

That spot where Ricardo ran into the ring post was fucking funny! 

Ricardo wearing a Justin Beiber shirt is not funny...at all. 

But Ricardo is WAY more entertaining than Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

i fucking hate Santino. ppl talk about how irrelevant the title was around Swagger. it fucking sucks on Santino


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> oh fuck us....Bieber to host raw soon-ish. Calling it now


But RAW is PG, is Bieber even old enough?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

match was decent 

Did they get a new agent?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I forgot Raw was three hours, and I turn to see this mess...


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Hysterical.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

What happended in the first hour?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



KuritaDavion said:


> Ricardo was the only tolerable thing here.


Spoke too soon.


----------



## pagc (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Man, making fun of Justin Bieber? Man, WWE sure goes after those sacred cows!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

David Otunga for GM... YES


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> oh fuck us....Bieber to host raw soon-ish. Calling it now


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Otunga is a cunt. Get him off tv he cannot wrestle.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

lol vince "i dont like lawyers (unless of course they're helping me draw up an agreement to buy out all my competition)"


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kofi :lmao


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kofi deserves a singles push.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

piss off kofi


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kofi is going to die


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh FFS they're gonna bury Kofi?

Steel Cage though, fair fucks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

What is Kofi thinking? :lmao

YOU'RE NOT TOUGH.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kofi gonna die.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kofi/Show cage match?


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Twisted14 said:


> I would like to bang Beth.
> 
> lol Bieber


U won't bang her she will bang u i m pretty sure.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Fuark Kofi what have you done?


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kofi is gonna jump off that cage, calling it!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kofi in a steel cage match??? YES!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

There you guys go, Kofi getting DAT PUSH!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

YES YES YES


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Beth and Layla might actually put together a few decent matches if given the opportunity.

Let em practice, practice, practice in house shows and let them build more chemistry.

Didn't think I'd say that tonight ...


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kofi gonna turn heel after getting got by big show?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

I called the steel cage match!

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

David "RAWLIN" Otunga would make a fantastic GM. 

not sure why Vince hates lawyers other than crowd pandering considering they saved his ass.

Krippin Kingston threatening a drive-by.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

So I chose to watch the Stanley Cup instead of this pointless match and the Kings scored 3 goals!

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Johnny's delivery is so terrible :lmao

DANIEL BRYAN IN THE FUCKING BUILDING.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kofi showed some character in those seconds. Hopefully it isnt just some squash and he gets in some angry offense before getting knocked out


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kofi to get destroyed.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Bullydully said:


> Kofi deserves a singles push.


^this


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Damn, Kings whipping ass.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kofi v. Big Show! In a steel cage!

They are batshit CRAZY for putting this match on free television! WHAT A SHOW!!


----------



## The Nugget (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

It's burying time!


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Carlton needs to learn his place and not talk to one of the GOATs


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince was cringing inside at Kofi trying to act tough.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Just turned back to the Stanley cup finals and LA is all of a sudden up 3-0. Damn.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

my heart is pounding can't take it nearly AJ and Bryan time.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I was never big on Kofi but generally speaking he's done everything they've asked him too and he's had another bad hand dealt to him with Truth's injury. Hope they have something for him, singles wise. He's payed his dues far too long to be stuck in the midcard.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kofi getting written out off tv too? I think Show is going to injure him too! Making the titles vacant.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Tokyo4Life said:


> U won't bang her she will bang u i m pretty sure.


Actually that is likely, I'd take it like a man.

*cries


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I'm tempted to go to my bed. Do I go to my bed or stay up?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



LINK said:


> Otunga is a cunt. Get him off tv he cannot wrestle.


He gets a shitload more heel heat than 'Tensai' though.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

You know WWE this would be an amazing time to build kofi up and put him over huge, he doesn't have to beat big show but make him look like a threat.

But no they will have him squash kofi to make him look unbeatable against cena WHEN HE OVERCOMES THE ODDS AGAIN

BRYAN NEXT! FUCK YEAH


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

KOFI YES! PUSH KOFI!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

kofi trying to be tough looked pathetic


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

They better have Kofi put up a good fucking fight against Show.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Where's Eve been lately, I miss seeing her looking hot.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*So Ricardo has a crush for Justin Bieber now

:lmao*


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

How does WWE capitalize on an extra hour.

1) Vince McMahon tells John Laurinaitis he MIGHT fire him. 
2) Sheamus def. Lord Tensai
3) Highlights From Seth Green Raw's Most Memorable Moment 
4) Tensai beats up his worshiper. 
5) Teddy long books one of the main events. 
6) R-Truth gets beat up by Big Show
7) Recap of R-Truth getting beat up by Big Show
8) Santino, Ricardo slapstick comedy for the WWE European Title 
9) Cole and King laugh at what a great and special night its been.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Mainboy said:


> I'm tempted to go to my bed. Do I go to my bed or stay up?


If you watched Tna last night go bed, if not maybe stay up then.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!
bryanbryanbryanbryanbryanbryanbryanbryanbryan
bryan:bryan


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

ugh i really hope there is no AJ in this segment


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Dirt sheets say AJ is preggers with Kane's child and that snitsky is coming back to take another child.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Mainboy said:


> I'm tempted to go to my bed. Do I go to my bed or stay up?


Stay up until 4am and watch the show out of misplaced loyalty and nostalgia for the old days when it was mostly entertaining. Just like I am


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vin Man would probably still be in prison if it weren't for those lawyers he hate so much. IF IT MEANS JACK TUNNEY WOULD STILL BE RUNNING WWE I'M ALL FOR IT.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

so did i miss anything important?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Would love to see Austin come out while Daniel Bryan is out in the ring and see half the crowd chant yes and the other chant what?


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kofi vs Big Show eh. WHAT THE HELL DOES THAT HAVE TO DO WITH THE TAG TEAM DIVISION


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



TheWFEffect said:


> Dirt sheets say AJ is preggers with Kane's child and that snitsky is coming back to take another child.


IT WASN'T HIS FAULT!


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

<3 aj.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*Fire Otunga plz*


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Yea, we are about to get an AJ segment!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

YES YES YES


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



DFUSCMAN said:


> You know WWE this would be an amazing time to build kofi up and put him over huge, he doesn't have to beat big show but make him look like a threat.
> 
> But no they will have him squash kofi to make him look unbeatable against cena WHEN HE OVERCOMES THE ODDS AGAIN
> 
> BRYAN NEXT! FUCK YEAH


THis!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



EFC Bronco said:


> YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!
> bryanbryanbryanbryanbryanbryanbryanbryanbryan
> bryan:bryan


you forgot :yes


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Punk/Bryan/Kane/AJ have been the only four workers doing anything positive in WWE right now, that feels somewhat fresh.

Punk/Bryan feud has been good from the start, hope it continues.

I also hope AJ calls me.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



LegendSeeker said:


> Kofi vs Big Show eh. WHAT THE HELL DOES THAT HAVE TO DO WITH THE TAG TEAM DIVISION


LOL What tag team division?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

THAT POP


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



EFC Bronco said:


> YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!
> bryanbryanbryanbryanbryanbryanbryanbryanbryan
> bryan:bryan


DAT POP!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

YES! YES!


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

can't wait it's time it's time it's AJ time.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Wow...that is two thirds of an awesome match.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Obligitory YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I want more sexy AJ looks


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Bryan cut a promo? YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ is overrated. She has the chest of a 12 year old boy.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I would have hoped that Bryan/Punk/Kane/AJ segments would be on later but oh well. I should be able to deal with their lower card spot by now.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*YES!* Q&A time?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh so now they want to give Kofi his swag back. Motherfuckers.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes
bryanbryanbryanbryan


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Eh, WTF? Nice timing to send an update to my Sky+ HD box, Sky. :cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

_*The "Yes" dude*_


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Headliner said:


> Vin Man would probably still be in prison if it weren't for those lawyers he hate so much. IF IT MEANS JACK TUNNEY WOULD STILL BE RUNNING WWE I'M ALL FOR IT.


jack tunney is dead man. kinda like my fucking stream.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

how was the first hour? i was buisy watching the devils get their ass kicked


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This episode of Raw is embarrassing to watch.


----------



## TheSuperUsher (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Love Bryan, but how anybody thinks he's great on the mic is beyond me.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Puppet weakness.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Wooo!


----------



## The Shaman (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Buckley said:


> AJ is overrated. She has the chest of a 12 year old boy.


Of course, because tits are totally the only thing that people look for in women. Definitely.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Buckley said:


> AJ is overrated. She has the chest of a 12 year old boy.


12 year old boys has B cups?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



scrilla said:


> jack tunney is dead man. kinda like my fucking stream.


Zombie!Tunney to run WWE. Talk about a compelling storyline.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This feud is horrible.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kane thinks it's second base when a girl looks at him and doesn't vomit!!!

:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kane comment :lmao


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Buckley said:


> AJ is overrated. She has the chest of a 12 year old boy.





AJ's Twitter said:


> A.J. ‏@WWEAJLee
> 
> I'm clearly still very enamored with this whole experience. I am still the same 12 year old on the inside. (And kinda on the outside too.)


:yes


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



YimYac said:


> 12 year old boys has B cups?


Most American boys do.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Love Bryan, but how anybody thinks he's great on the mic is beyond me.


Give me a reason why he isn't great on the mic?


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



LegendSeeker said:


> Kofi vs Big Show eh. WHAT THE HELL DOES THAT HAVE TO DO WITH THE TAG TEAM DIVISION


Foreshadowing Kofi's heel turn when they become BoomShow


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

lol at the shot at Kane


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

YES YES YES!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

The Alpha Male Monthy Brown...eh I mean D Bryan.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I guess Bryan doesn't remember the whole Lita/Snitsky ordeal.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

lolololol awesome


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

lol Bryan.:lol


scrilla said:


> jack tunney is dead man. kinda like my fucking stream.


:mcgee1


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

So when we gonna build Cripple H vs Bork Lazer?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao x 1,000,000


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



YimYac said:


> 12 year old boys has B cups?


The fat ones do.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Amuroray said:


> piss off kofi


No your wrong it's time for Kofi to get a push. He has been floating around the mid-card for years and has paid his dues. He's a three time tag-team champion, three time intercontinental champion, and a two united states champion. That's eight mid-card title reigns combined, which is very impressive. It's finally time for him to move up the card and see how he does in the main event.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LMAO.... "Once you go Bryan, there's no point in tryin." Fucking hilarious.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Rock316AE said:


> This feud is horrible.


Agreed, honestly. I can't wait until this is over.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AWWWW YEAAAA. lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Awwwww yeeeaaaah! :lmao


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

once you go Bryan! trend of all time


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

guess Bryan isnt over right lol. YES YES YES YES :yes


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

D Bryan's new catchphrase >>>>


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Once you go Bryan, there's no point in trying.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

ONCE YOU GO BRYAN THERE'S NO POINT IN TRYIN


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ said and I quote

"Daniel Bryan is a great lover"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao Wow, that was so bad it was fantastic.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao :lmao I love you D-Bry but that was hilariously terrible.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao :yes


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Just missed half of this promo because Sky are cunts. :cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao that was pretty funny


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

"Once you go Bryan, there's no point in tryin"

QFT.

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



The Shaman said:


> Of course, because tits are totally the only thing that people look for in women. Definitely.


Amen, I think she is hot in an adorable kind of way.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Wish Booker T was here "Datz dat boy D-Bryan right der, he on my fab five dawg!"


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL! ONCE YOU GO BRYAN, THERE'S NO POINT IN TRYIN! AAAAAAAAAAAW YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



The Shaman said:


> Of course, because tits are totally the only thing that people look for in women. Definitely.


seriously, internet has some unrealistic impressions of what a women should look like.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I thought he was going to say CM Punk is jealous because he banged aj before Punk lmao


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

'Once you go Bryan there's no point in trying' :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

That line was amazing.


----------



## TheSuperUsher (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Bryan could get it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Bryan got that SWAG. :Bryan


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Fuck Michael Cole how dare he call Punk a buzzkill.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Great promo by Bryan..the BEST IN THE INDUSTRY.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

CM punk is jealous because they tagged AJ and Bryan had a bigger(4 inch) cock.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Punk is here.

I see some witty insults in our future.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Punk is soooooooo boring


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



ToxieDogg said:


> Eh, WTF? Nice timing to send an update to my Sky+ HD box, Sky. :cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss:


Just got that aswell :lol


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

nm


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Bryan -


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Bryan not in Punk's league? People booed. They know the truth.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Punk goes from rebel badass to creepy pedofile.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Mainboy said:


> I'm tempted to go to my bed. Do I go to my bed or stay up?


I'll spell the rest of the show out for you:

Punk interrupts Bryan, Kane interrupts Punk and Bryan. They talk about whos gunna win this sunday and fuck AJ.

Show cripples Kofi. 

Vince turns heel and keeps Big Johnny on Raw.

Go to bed, it's not going to get any better.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Once you go Brian, don't bother tryin


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Wait. FUCK. THEY'RE GETTING A PROMO, I JUST REALIZED.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Punk killing the promo.

People are turning over


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

i think punk needs some catch phrases or something, he is not as exciting on the mic as he used to be.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kinda weird to see two guys in the ring wearing just boots, panties and a t shirt.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Punk got a few boos there for saying D-Bryan wasn't in his league. Rightfully so.

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I'm thinking that there is no way Daniel Bryan doesn't win the WWE title... which makes me nervous that it won't happen due to last minute pulling the plug.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ughhh. Horrible, horrible program. Worst program I think Punk's ever been a part of. Get him back into something serious, please.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Punk digs the cray cray chicks


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Uh oh. Never ever tell a crazy chick you value anything more than her. You'll wake up with cuts, tied to the bed, and on fire.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

shitjustgotreal.gif


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Bryan outdoing Punk promo wise? I almost can't believe it.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Bryan is raping Punk.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Somebody better show Punk this picture shits about to get real.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

OOOH IZ THIS LEGIT!?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

WOW... these guys are both tools. I give up on both of you.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Bryan burned Punk.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW

Punk fucking blows, this segment is awful


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Nah brah you're cheesy now.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Punk's right, he hasnt changed one single bit. He's still not main eventing.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Bryan spoke the truth. LOL @ Punk lying his ass off.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Punk's character is a lying babyface


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This is pretty damn heelish, Punk.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Goat faced? How fucking dare he.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Bryan destroyed Punk here. 

Phony Punk in his promo, trying to sell that he's the same character.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Greatest Of All Time face!


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

What happen to Punk?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Well it's official. Bryan is the GOAT.


----------



## fuuze (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



HBK15 said:


> Now that was uncalled for. You are right Cole. This segment was just ruined by that t-shirt.


who is that in your sig? i can't figure it out for the life of me lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

More like GOAT-faced, amirite?


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Goat-face chant


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Goat Face!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Punk's promos are good if he doesn't use cheesy insults.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Seriously what is the difference between Punk and Cena's speeches?

They sound the same.

Goat face omg thats the most amazing thing ever...mark out x5....


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

goatface is awful. worse than "pipebomb"

more like GOATheel tho amirite?


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

That was lame


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Yay, its Kane.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Bryan is not goat-faced. He is the GOAT.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

goat face, you got an ugly ass beard as well lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

And still no match


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Punk has some really corny insults.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I was expecting Kane to enter but that still scared me.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

oh please no lame ass prom from kane trying to be all condescending and shit


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

GOAT-Face.....it is true, once you go bryan there's no point in tryin


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Punk is boring as fuck


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Is AJ out of Bryan's league?

:yes :yes :yes

Should she fuck me instead?

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

goatface? Bryan was great on the mic. Kane to come out and try to attack and then hopefully Bryan has Punk in the Yes Lock. I hope DB wins the title. i know Rock316AE and DB haters will vomit and commit suicide but it will be fresh and great since he is one of the more entertaining guys on the roster and can actually wrestle.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Man, Bryan be scared shitless when Kane's pyro goes off LMAO


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I wonder if he meant "Greatest of all timeface"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Who is the heel here, Punk or Bryan?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Because if there was one thing this promo needed, it was Kane. Ugh.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

#OnceYouGoBryanTheresNoPointInTryin

BEST TREND EVER.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

It is Kane! IT IS KANE! BAH GAWD.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> I'll spell the rest of the show out for you:
> 
> Punk interrupts Bryan, Kane interrupts Punk and Bryan. They talk about whos gunna win this sunday and fuck AJ.
> 
> ...


I say something happens to Vince before he can fire Johnny. Something like the limo or the stage falling or whatever else has happened to him.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Fuck me, that was bad. Punk tried, but no use. Just bad. Kane out to make it worse.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Greatest of all time Face

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

sad thing is, Kane is probably going to win this sunday


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

inc Kane to ruin two good promos.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> Punk's right, he hasnt changed one single bit. He's still not main eventing.


:lmao It's funny cause its true. 

Sorry Punk, still love you and all that, but you've TOTALLY changed.

:lmao well shit, Kane's one-upped everyone

Edit: NEVERMIND THAT SHIT, HERE COMES AJ


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Don't forget Katie Vick Kane


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LOL Kane with actual pipebombs.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Squeeky "STOP!" :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LOL, "electrocuted Shane McMahon's testicles", so casually. Just another day in the life of Kane.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

oh god.....here she comes


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Lol at Kane being a terrorist.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

IT'S AJ!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ would get tossed around so easily.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:yes


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Never put your dick in a crazy chick.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ is fucking smoking tonight


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Rock316AE said:


> Bryan destroyed Punk here.
> 
> Phony Punk in his promo, trying to sell that he's the same character.


So true... GOATFACE? Just call him a crayon, Punk.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

is Kane bleeding on the nose alittle. uh oh all the AJ fans will cream themselves :vince


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Holy AJ Batman!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

i lol'd at "psycho alert"


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

#ShaneMcMahon'sTesticles TRENDING WORLDWIDE


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

fap fap fappity fap fap!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ decides who wins the match on Sunday....


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

That's my bitch right there!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*FUCK this ANGLE*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao AJ


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

And here comes A.J


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LOL @ goat face. Bryan is never going to be taken seriously again. That will catch on.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ!! Get with Kane girl!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

_*AJ*_


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Only Kane could talk about electrocuting one's testicles in such a casual tone.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

So true what Kane said.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

oh FUCK OFF with the "what" chants


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ! BRB guys while I try and get my pants off.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Punk broke the what chants. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ!

I just passed out from all the blood rushing from my brain to my penis


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

"what?" chants. fpalm

"crazy chicks!" :yes


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LOL. Punk is still great.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Were they chanting HBK?


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ wants Kanes 3 foot d*ck.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao at the crowd chanting "crazy chicks"


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

uh oh......


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

should be a AJ on a pole match.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ "Guys quit fighting I have 3 holes"


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This is so awful.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Crazy Chicks chant


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

this promo...it's terrible.

folks, we're getting three hours of this shit next month.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

YES $GoatFace was number 1!


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Man this is awful.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

i would mark if Kane set AJ on fire.

also Daniel is AJ's first love? more evidence supporting she's 14 years old


AJ begging for some bukkake


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> I'll spell the rest of the show out for you:
> 
> Punk interrupts Bryan, Kane interrupts Punk and Bryan. They talk about whos gunna win this sunday and fuck AJ.
> 
> ...



Right so far :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Huganomics said:


> Only Kane could talk about electrocuting one's testicles in such a casual tone.


It was awesome. He should say it more often.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ SAVING US.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

They should just end this with a gangbang.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Right so AJ is interfering, Daniel Bryan is winning.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

So wait. Bryan was her first love? She's like in her mid 20s!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Like the way Bryan is doing the Cena style trollface all the way though AJ's promo. :lol


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

FUCK THIS CROWD STOP SAYING WHAT.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ leaves NWO with the belt


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> Punk's right, he hasnt changed one single bit. He's still not main eventing.


:lmao because it's true. 

Bryan was likable to me in this reality-based promo he cut. Still terrible delivery but good content.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I bet AJ cuts out pictures of these 3 from WWE magazine and tapes them all over her walls and ceiling.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!!! AJ & PUNK


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

.......wtf


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



kokepepsi said:


> *FUCK this ANGLE*


Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oy vey.....


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

DIPS ON IT. AJ putting Bryan in Yes-Lock.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

wow I have never seen a tag team match before lol jonny with his fails


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

aj in-ring action!?

:yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

"We'll be seeing a match never seen before, a tag match."

Ummmm


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

lmao time for Kane to chokeslam another Diva


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Is Big Johnny trying to get fired? Or is this a swerve and McMahon will side with him in the end?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao Kane & Bryan vs Punk & AJ
You're damn right, Big Johnny...it's something we have never seen before.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kane should chokeslam her through a table


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

you know i was about to ask "Is Ace booking this show on the fly?" but then I realized that there is a high likelihood that he is...


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Let's see how crazy AJ is in this match.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

wow this is a clusterfuck
Her coming out made no sense but to book that shit match


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Even as a punk mark, he was fucking terrible, and yeah punk, your cheesy now.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Maybe they shouldn't have had the inter-gender match before and this would have seemed a lot better.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

A tag team match?! What the hell is that?! :shocked:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

PLEASE KANE, chokeslam AJ


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kane and AJ ruined the promo


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



YimYac said:


> AJ "Guys quit fighting I have 3 holes"


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ bangs the winner.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



EFC Bronco said:


> It is Kane! IT IS KANE! BAH GAWD.


No dude, you got it all wrong:

It's...oh my gawd, it's..it's KANE! Through hellfire and brimstone its's the BIG RED MONTSER BAH GAWD!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ to pin Kane, calling it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

WWE: "CM Punk is our champion and we give no fucks."


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

MEN ON WOMAN VIOLENCE OMG DA ATTITUDEZ IS BAKKKK!!! :russo

RockAE will the ratings be through the roof?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



iwatchwrestling said:


> "We'll be seeing a match never seen before, a tag match."
> 
> Ummmm


He must be stealing more of Teddys ideas.


----------



## fuuze (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



HBK15 said:


> Bryan is not goat-faced. He is the GOAT.


who is in your sig?


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ace has turned into Bischoff!!!! loool but only Bischoff used to make it a singles match between Kane vs <insert diva here>


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This AJ/Punk thing is so lame. I wished she'd just get abducted by Kane and pregnant already.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Right I'm off to bed. Night


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I have a feeling that Ziggler isn't winning.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I can't get over how stupid that segment was.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ's gonna win the match by herself and kidnap all three guys.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Bryan burned Punk.


I think AJ is gonna burn them all if u know what I mean.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

cody rhodes gonna interfere.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

F'n awesome segment overall,Punk seemed a bit heelish in some parts,I was hoping Big Johnny was going to announce a new WWE title belt!!!


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

how many commercials will this fatal four way match have lol


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Random tag match? Johnny really is stealing all of Teddy's ideas.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

also, has anyone else noticed that Johnny has been standing for every segment he's in....without any crutch?

lol WWE, well done.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Lookin foward to that fatal 4 match


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

King, let's go to the recap of the recap of earlier tonight. After we'll return from the break and catch you up to speed with the goings on of earlier tonight..in a recap.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

uh oh Kanes gonna be on AJ now


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Khali? Fuck off.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ok.. I'm a Punk fan.. But I've turned.. WWE has turned him boring as fuck..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Headliner said:


> Is Big Johnny trying to get fired? Or is this a swerve and McMahon will side with him in the end?


Either that or Big Show will punch Vince out before he can fire Johnny for the comments earlier since he has the no-fire contract.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ill planned as this entire Bryan, Punk & Kane situation is, at least there's an extra element in play in AJ.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ is over as fuck and has took over the story..I love it.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Cena and mickey james makes sense.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

your champ should always been in the most important storyline, you would think wwe would know this.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Seems Teddy is influencing Johnny


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Mister Excitement said:


> A tag team match?! What the hell is that?! :shocked:


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Why is a guy that can barely walk getting world title opportunities?


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Tna Tna Tna people watch impact Live on Thursday this week i'm only watching Raw to take the piss out of it.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ going to grab a chair and repeatedly slam every single persons head in and make them bleed. she's crazy remember


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



You're Pretty Good said:


> cody rhodes gonna interfere.


If it's traditional WWE booking, The Great Khali out first, then Swagger, then Christian will look like he's about to win and Rhodes will eliminate Christian. Ziggler wins and faces Sheamus.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I'm pretty sure that segment wasn't planned at all. They just told all four of them walk out there and say anything.

And they did.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Khali keeps popping up like that unwanted puss filled itch that won't go away.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

They'll have nothing for AJ after this story line and she'll eventually get released. I'm willing to bet the bank on it.

The only reason AJ is actually getting such a big role is because no other diva except maybe Kelly Kelly look that unmenacing and feminant up against a dweeb like Daniel Bryan or CM Punk.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> also, has anyone else noticed that Johnny has been standing for every segment he's in....without any crutch?
> 
> lol WWE, well done.


He left his mobiltiy scooter behind when he left the ring at the start and Vince threw it off the stage. They've already acknowledged that Johnny was just milking it.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This terrible program needs to end real soon.


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ is gonna bang Kane


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

kane go to pin aj in that match.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This love-quartet storyline is a steaming pile of shite.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Fuck.
Jack.
Swagger.

He can't get injured because he can't fucking wrestle.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I liked the interaction between Punk & Bryan but then it dragged too long and had too many variables thrown in.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



KuritaDavion said:


> Either that or *Big Show will punch Vince out before he can fire Johnny for the comments earlier since he has the no-fire contract.*


oh fuck, this is exactly whats going to happen 100%. Thanks for this. Putting the stanley cup back on.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I'd imagine Ziggler has to win this number 1 contender's match based on reports, recent TV, and just common sense?


KuritaDavion said:


> Either that or Big Show will punch Vince out before he can fire Johnny for the comments earlier since he has the no-fire contract.


That's possible. Maybe that will lead to Triple H crying again for 'Dad'.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

_*bad segment that was, AJ is stealing the show once again.*_


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Is it just me or is Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter completely pointless if he's NOT the President and doesn't have the hat/beard?

In the movie he is basically just a young dude named Abraham


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

is this next match just a regular fatal four way or is it elimination?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

After the awesome TNA PPV and match of the year Angle/AJ/Kaz/Daniels, I officially hate wrestling again after this segment.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



RyanPelley said:


> I have a feeling that Ziggler isn't winning.


i have no idea how u came to that conclusion, isn't it obvious? khali or swagger ARE Definately not winning, and christian ain't winnning, he's got a match already, i doubt wwe will be that generious and have christian wrestle for the world title, ziggler is winnning, its obviously how the match will end, its going to come down to ziggler and christian, ziggler wins cheaply by cheating, most likely cody will cost christian the match to further their feud. i mean, they already had plans to push the guy against orton, so this is the next best thing


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Since AJ said "first love" and based on the wackiness of the characters, she's winding up with Hornswoggle again.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Trifektah said:


> I'm pretty sure that segment wasn't planned at all. They just told all four of them walk out there and say anything.
> 
> And they did.


Was the segment that bad? Didn't watch it.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Christian / Ziggler to be the final two and Rhodes to interfere to cost Christian the match.

Christian has a match at the PPV, so he's not gonna win.
Kahli is face, so he's not gonna win.
Swagger, are we serious?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Um, the Dominos pizza tracker has been around for like, 7 years.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

So wait, King is going to eat Pizza during the show?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

HEY IT'S CHRISTIAN CAGE!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Yes, I totally believe Lawler is ordering a pizza right now.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Jerry "The Schill" Lawler


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

King apparently is getting a pizza delivered to Raw


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ratings just went up by ten fold.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Jesse Ventura is on CNN. way better than Raw.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Fuck this noise. The WWE champion being in this mid card level storyline is a joke. He and Bryan should be nowhere near this shit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

WWE just discovered this?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*TNA TNA TNA*


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

yes Khali is in action next he needs to have television matches more often! I think that promo was brilliant AJ adds so much to this feud it's not even funny. Hope we get some TNA chants during this.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

What's Christian Cage doing on RAW?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

yeah advertise for dominoe's!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Fatal 4 Way time. Should be a great match!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

HOLY SHIT! What's Christian Cage doing on Raw???


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

so Lawler ordered a pizza? does he happen to have some of JR's BBQ sauce available.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I can't wait to see that pizza get delivered LIVE ON RAW, HERE TONIGHT!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

so they really are going through with this fatal four way elimination match


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Who wants to bet John Cena ends up putting the pizza down Cole's pants or something.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LOL Christian is everywhere...


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

It ITS Christian.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Domino's is fucking awesome. Pizza Hut fucking wishes it could be as good. :yes


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



ToxieDogg said:


> He left his mobiltiy scooter behind when he left the ring at the start and Vince threw it off the stage. They've already acknowledged that Johnny was just milking it.


Mein Fuhrer, I can walk!


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

You gotta looooove crazy chicks - I genuinely laughed out loud


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Rock316AE said:


> After the awesome TNA PPV and match of the year Angle/AJ/Kaz/Daniels, I officially hate wrestling again after this segment.


Didnt see that match, how was the PPV overall?

And yeah, Punk has turned to crap recently. Sad when Daniel Bryan owned him.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This should be good!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Its obvious that dolphs gunna win this match. Reason being, the WWE doesnt like two belts on one guy, so that eliminates christian. Swagger is just a black hole of charisma, and I dont think they're stupid enough to put Khali in a WHC match.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

King is ordering pizza?

Pizza delivery boy to cost Christian the match.

Pizza Delivery boy is Rhodes.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

yeah Christian


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Glad Christian ditched that shitty killswitch t-shirt.

This is an all time first anyway, someone appearing on TNA and WWE programming on successive nights.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Khali has this shit.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

The pizza tracker for wwe champion.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

great so now I can track Dominoes wack ass pizza. Success


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

vickie got a fat ass dawg.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Trifektah said:


> Is it just me or is Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter completely pointless if he's NOT the President and doesn't have the hat/beard?
> 
> In the movie he is basically just a young dude named Abraham


Looks like it's some kind of semi-sequel to Van Helsing where they've just randomnly changed the main character to Abe Lincoln for some strange reason. Looks fucking stupid to me. Will probably be a decent film though.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*let's start the party, he is here the punjaby playboy*


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Khali killing this ramp, and he's not even running...


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

CM Punk hasn't changed at all, you lot.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Bullydully said:


> I can't get over how stupid that segment was.


Are you insane that was BRILLIANT! :cool2


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Twisted14 said:


> I can't wait to see that pizza get delivered LIVE ON RAW, HERE TONIGHT!


Would laugh my ass off if pizza guy came down the ramp and actually did that


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

The crowd still doesn't know how to react to Christian.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

BY GOD KING, ITS CHRISTIAN CAGE. WHAT HES DOING IN THE RAW RING!?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I love you for interrupting Khali's music, Vickie. 

Motherfuckin' Zig Zag. I don't want him to win though


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Damn Vickie. DAT ASS!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Huganomics said:


> Domino's is fucking awesome. Pizza Hut fucking wishes it could be as good. :yes


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/256149-paul-heyman-teases-being-backstage-with-brock-lesnar

^^^^ God bless you, man. I love Office Space.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

i once fucked a chick who had on the same panties as dolph ziggler does right now


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Appears on TNA PPV then gets a number one contender match the next night on Raw. Christian SWAG.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

God, and I once had hopes in Swagger...


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> Its obvious that dolphs gunna win this match. Reason being, the WWE doesnt like two belts on one guy, so that eliminates christian. Swagger is just a black hole of charisma, and *I dont think they're stupid enough to put Khali in a WHC match.*


Don't be so sure. They were stupid enough to put the actual title on him.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*ohh man her voice is so annoying*


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Christian Cage in the Raw Zone!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

So is the tension already gone between Ziggler and Swagger?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ziggler should actually win the title too. Fuck Fella.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ziggler is the obvious winner of this match.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I'd like to think this will mark the beginning of the split between Dolph and Swagger... but then the WWE wouldn't have a go-to heel tag team they could throw out there when they have celebrities come on the show.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



James1o1o said:


> King is ordering pizza?
> 
> Pizza delivery boy to cost Christian the match.
> 
> Pizza Delivery boy is Rhodes.


Sadly enough, I could see that happening.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This show needs to have the plug pulled.. Same old shit from bottom to top so far.. Punk has officially been reduced to a boring retard.. The matches are shit, the booking is shit, the storylines (what any there actually are) are shit..


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

CHRISTIAN! WIN DAT SHIT


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ziggler chants!


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Rock316AE said:


> After the awesome TNA PPV and match of the year Angle/AJ/Kaz/Daniels, I officially hate wrestling again after this segment.


1) Segment wasn't too bad.. Bryan started out gold and owned Punk, Kane was passable, AJ stole the show and Punk was sorta cheesy

2) MotY? Serious? I'd put HHH/Taker, Rock/Cena, Jericho vs. Punk @ ER and Punk vs. Bryan ahead of it.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I'd mark for the pizza guy to come down and twat Jerry Lawler, starting a feud in which he goes over.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Khali get in trouble for destroying ADR?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Even though they fought last Friday, it should be Ziggler vs. Christian for the #1 contender.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Headliner said:


> Ziggler should actually win the title too. Fuck Fella.


This is the only way I'd be cool with him winning tonight.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Go Khali..............


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



VRsick said:


> Khali get in trouble for destroying ADR?


No.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



NearFall said:


> Didnt see that match, how was the PPV overall?
> 
> And yeah, Punk has turned to crap recently. Sad when Daniel Bryan owned him.


Awesome PPV, PPV of the year for TNA and second to WM in wrestling. The tag match especially was just tremendous, one of the best tag matches of all time IMO.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

3 hours of this every week. Khali in a match every week.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Damn is Khali so uncoordinated on every level.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

why is Khali still wrestling?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Uh, that pin had to be botched.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Got em out early. Excellent

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Uhhh...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Thank god, Khali looked so awkward and slow. He needs to be as far from the ring as possible.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Fucking adverts! Seriously!?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

DAMNIT I wanted Khali to win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Khali probably has the skinniest legs of any superstar. Divas included


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SummerLove said:


> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/256149-paul-heyman-teases-being-backstage-with-brock-lesnar
> 
> ^^^^ God bless you, man. I love Office Space.


Please fucking god be here Lesnar. Save this shit show.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Punked Up said:


> 1) Segment wasn't too bad.. Bryan started out gold and owned Punk, Kane was passable, AJ stole the show and Punk was sorta cheesy
> 
> 2) MotY? Serious? I'd put HHH/Taker, Rock/Cena, Jericho vs. Punk @ ER and Punk vs. Bryan ahead of it.


Yeah that was actually a fantastic tag team match at Slammiversary but it's nowhere near my MOTY.

And yes Khali is out straight away, awesome.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Wait, I thought Teddy said it was just a F4W? Unless I missed the elimination part.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



scrilla said:


> i once fucked a chick who had on the same panties as dolph ziggler does right now


There was once this girl in school who I was infatuated with and I was creepin' one day and saw that she had panties on that said "I love boys" on them. Totally made me even more infatuated.

Not sure what this has to do with anything, but yeah.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Christian or Ziggler winning would be fine with me!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

i spoke too soon. that was a great dropkick by ziggler too.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Therapy said:


> This show needs to have the plug pulled.. Same old shit from bottom to top so far.. Punk has officially been reduced to a boring retard.. The matches are shit, the booking is shit, the storylines (what any there actually are) are shit..


All true, but it's still been 10 times better than last week's turd of a show so far, so I'm not quite as pissed off as I usually am tonight.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

God, Lawler can't even get Pizza right. A large plain from Dominoes? You get two orders of lava cakes, a medium pizza, an orange soda and cheesy bread. God dammit.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Why? Why do they put Khali in matches when even THEY know he can't fucking work. He can't be THAT popular. Not even in India.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Atleast Khali is gone. now get rid of Swagger and we get Ziggler vs Christian with the pizza guy interfering


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Wow.

Swagger and Khali in the ring..Just...

Damn.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

FUCK the Kings...they turned that game into a blowout so quick, I reluctantly put raw back on


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Anarchy™ said:


> Wait, I thought Teddy said it was just a F4W? Unless I missed the elimination part.


He said elimination as well.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

BROCK LESNAR IS NOT AT RAW BUT IS AT HOME FUCKING HIS WIFE


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Khali should win. He's the most believable, the biggest draw, and he's been dominating for the entire match.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Anarchy™ said:


> Wait, I thought Teddy said it was just a F4W? Unless I missed the elimination part.


Yup. He said Elimination F4W.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I care more about King's pizza being delivered on time than this match.

I hope the pizza guy isn't stopped at the door.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Huganomics said:


> There was once this girl in school who I was infatuated with and I was creepin' one day and saw that she had panties on that said "I love boys" on them. Totally made me even more infatuated.
> 
> Not sure what this has to do with anything, but yeah.


could've been better if they said i love girls


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

So 3 hour RAW and no sandow, Ryback, Cesaro, AW's team, Hawkins rekks, Prime time Players, Uso's and just any sign of midcard feuds being built.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



scrilla said:


> why is Khali still wrestling?


Because he is such a draw unk2

Also, where did you get the picture of Brooke in your sig? It is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*I wany my pizza too, damn it.*


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Did Lawler really order pizza during the live show. That is funny as shit. The commentator's are more interested in tracking their pizza than calling the show. God please save the WWE.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Did Lawler really order pizza during the live show. That is funny as shit. The commentator's are more interested in tracking their pizza than calling the show. God please save the WWE.


At least with a mouthful of pizza he won't be able to commentate.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



scrilla said:


> could've been better if they said i love girls


:barkley


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



TheWFEffect said:


> So 3 hour RAW and no sandow, Ryback, Cesaro, AW's team, Hawkins rekks, Prime time Players, Uso's and just any sign of midcard feuds being built.


We see them on Smackdown every week, keep the squash matches on that show.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

right ive decided im going to force myself to watch Raw not seen an episode for 3 weeks im not holding any hopes im sure its still shit .


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Where the fuck is Vince? put him on the screen already.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



TheWFEffect said:


> So 3 hour RAW and no sandow, Ryback, Cesaro, AW's team, Hawkins rekks, Prime time Players, Uso's and just any sign of midcard feuds being built.


Obviously you missed the captivating Santino/Ricardo segment. That feud is heating up!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

_*Dat hair Swagger*_


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

OK LAWLER WE UNDERSTAND, TEDDY MADE THE MATCH.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Christian use to stay down for a 3 count every time if he fell victim to a Dudley bomb but he kicks out no problem after Swagger and Dolph do something equally as devastating.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Christian Cage is gonna go over...


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Swagger looks so stupid with that haircut.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Pizza delivery boy should be RHODES!

And for some strange reason I want to give Brooke Hogan anal. Some kind of subliminal messaging I think.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Twisted14 said:


> Yeah that was actually a fantastic tag team match at Slammiversary but it's nowhere near my MOTY.
> 
> And yes Khali is out straight away, awesome.


I think the fact that it was a tag team match made people love it even more. It was definatly a fantastic match, but it got escalated a bit more because of the fact that we don't get many tag team matches these days, and it feels like a rise of tag division again.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I don't think the crowd gets Christian.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Huganomics said:


> There was once this girl in school who I was infatuated with and I was creepin' one day and saw that she had panties on that said "I love boys" on them. Totally made me even more infatuated.
> 
> Not sure what this has to do with anything, but yeah.


I once dated a girl who had underwear with a faux-blackhole on the front. Like an actual space black hole.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Remember when wrestlers use to look like gladiators and not the members of Hansen all grown up?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince needs to hurry back on screen. This should have just been three straight hours of Vince. Only thing worth watching.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

good match now that Khali is out.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



JobbyJobberson said:


> Christian use to stay down for a 3 count every time if he fell victim to a Dudley bomb but he kicks out no problem after Swagger and Dolph do something equally as devastating.


It's because christian reeks of so much awesomeness that's the reason he could kick out


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

DAT ZIGGLER POP!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Great cheer for Zigs!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Khali should win. He's the most believable, the biggest draw, and he's been dominating for the entire match.




Yes! FOH Thwags


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

i'll admit....i didnt expect Dolph to pin swagger there. Well played.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ziggler is the man, and CHristian vs. Ziggler, hopefully this lasts a little while.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LMAO @ Vickie squealing like Cartman


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ziggler so over


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Tremendous Christian/Swagger sequence that was.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LET'S GO ZIGGLER!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

THOSE ZIGGLER CHANTS. Fuck yes.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Good match, now the dead wood has been removed.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This match is boring now that Khali is gone. Ziggler is a good 2nd choice though.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Cody to come in and cost Christian.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Headliner said:


> I don't think the crowd gets Christian.


Nope because he's been booked as the same character, heel or face.

Same attire, theme and move set.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Great match.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

So Sheamus/Ziggler on PPV? Metal match.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Let's go Ziggler chants? Smark crowd. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LOL, Ziggler is over!

I love it when superstars get cheered for their performance instead of angles...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

"He's taken many superstars out with that sleeper" 

Uh, who within the last year?


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I love Christian but come on Ziggler your the future.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Irrelevant but holy fuck at this. :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

How the FUCK does Swaggles still have a job. 

I'll do his resume right here: 

Jack Swagger

Qualities:

Professional Douchebag Haircut

Experience: 

Titan Sports-2006-2012
Position-Professional botch master
Highlights: 
Injure other wrestlers
Perform lispy Promos
ECW Champion 
Pro Jobber 


References: 
Micheal Cole's face at WM 27.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

SPEAR! Does it much better than Edge.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ziggler will win obvs


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

What happened to Christian in that spear?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I will mark out if Christian wins.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Fameasser!


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

wow it's amazing how much more over christian is in tna than wwe. He got such a huge ovation at slammiversary


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ziggler with the Fameasser


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

And to think 13 years ago nobody kicked out the Fameasser. (Well, you know)


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Fantastic match! Ziggler and Christian are outstanding together


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Great TV match now...


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

My new Match of the year right here!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

He kicked out of the fame asser!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Will they ever give Ziggler's version of the Fameasser a name?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Tedious said:


> What happened to Christian in that spear?


Selling the ankle injury


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

MATCH OF THE NIGHT here!,


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I'd fuck the shit outta Vickie. No anal, tho. Naw.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

It's not a surprise these two are great in the ring.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This match is amazing!


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

WTF is Dolph's finisher?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Christian and Ziggler have brilliant chemistry.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This three hour Raw is really fucking up my internal clock. Can't believe we still have 90 minutes left.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ziggler vs. Sheamus will be great.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

ZIGGLER


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ziggler finally won one!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Fuck yessssss


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Poor dolph...he's gunna get destroyed sunday


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Dat. Pop.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SP103 said:


> How the FUCK does Swaggles still have a job.
> 
> I'll do his resume right here:
> 
> ...


:lmao

ZIG ZAG MAN!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ziggler actually won. Good job WWE.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Umm not sure wtf is going on but in Canada, on the Score they just advertised WWE event in SEPTEMBER and they announced a handicap match of John Laurinitis and Big Show vs Cena... I don't know if it's a mistake or what but based on that it seems like they have the Cena vs Big Show crap go on into September and beyond. 

I'm super confused. It just doesn't make sense.

I'll also be pissed if that means Johnny doesn't get fired.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Awesome match between Ziggler and Christian!


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

ZIGGLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

FUCK YEAH! My dude is going to No Way Out! Getting a great reaction.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Helluva match
gratz 4 ziggler,deserves it .


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

cant wait til dolph jobs in 5 seconds


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

YES! YES! YES! YES! still gonna loose the match but YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

gota give it to those two great match


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I'm just glad Khali was the first out, but that was obvious.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

YES Ziggler won


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I just marked out for a split second. But he's facing fucking Sheamus, FUCK. 

Oh well, match should kick ass.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

oh god. its that orange haird buffoun again fpalm


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Christian never learns about jumping off the turnbuckle right at the end of the match does he? fpalm

Glad to see Ziggler booked into a championship match on PPV though


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ace isn't fucking around.
every match has been pretty good so far.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Dolph's music on Sunday:

I'm here to do a job
I'm here to do a job!


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Best match of the month! Zig vs Christian


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ziggler could be WWE's Bobby Roode like champion come on Ziggler win the title and get rid of Vickie and get Flair as manager.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Poor Dolph... gonna lose again to Sheamus.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I wish I could get excited about this, but Fella is just gonna Brogue Kick his head off at NWO. :no:


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Bout damn time. My thoughts exactly


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ziggler wins. Miracle.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

ugh sheamus is so boring


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Every time I see Sheamus I'm tempted to switch off.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Nattie!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Great match and a perfectly booked finish!

The injured ankle being christian's downfall was perfect


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ziggler has about as much of a chance winning the strap as the Cleveland Browns do of winning the Superbowl next year.

Oh, and it's gonna be the first match on the card. In case you were wondering how a little a fuck is truly given by the WWE.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Natalya fart inbound


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

DAT NATTY


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Bout Damn time is right Dolph. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Still won't win the title..unless....you know...Sheamus gets injured too. Fuckery of a company.

Did Ziggler get booty implants like his daddy too?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Natyala Damnnnn


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Natalya... I forgot she was still employed


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Holy shit Natalya actually getting TV time!?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Sheamus probably squashing him in 2 minutes.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince looks terrified of Natalya. :lol


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I thought she was going to fart.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

What are Ziggler's chances of winning at NWO... 0.001%? Less?


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Really good match, loved how he said "About damn time!"


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Bhahahahahahaha


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

As much as I like Christian, Ziggler needed this win.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Great match between Ziggler and Christian. I really want to see a feud between the two.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

ABOUT DAMN TIME


:kobe4


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Fresh ombre weave! God bless you Naomi.


This is so fucking embarrassing :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh my god. VINCE HAS FUCKING JUNGLE FEVER.:lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vinnie wants some chocolate in his life.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

My New Favorite Scene of the Year!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

As expected that was an exciting match. I just hope this isn't WWE's usual every 6 months we'll push Ziggler to the moon only to have him brought down afterwards.

AND WHAT THE FUCK AM I SEEING?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Omg..........Vince......LOL!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This is...terrible.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

The Funkettes were so much hotter when they didn't talk. Goddamn it!! That was obnoxious.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LMFAO. :vince ftww


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LOL Natayla!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



UknowWho said:


> As much as I like Christian, Ziggler needed this win.


This 100%


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Never let these two talk again


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Haha Vince


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LOL wtf??? this is awesome


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao :vince :lmao


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Fucking cringing hell. Get these cunts off my tv. Fucking die Brodus Clay you fat prick.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

seriously


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Stand back! Vince's dancing!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

What in the blue hell is this?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Wtf is this shit


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Fuck yes! :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Bah, I was hoping for "Stand Back."


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

My eyes! 

DAMN IT!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

What the hell did I just watch?


----------



## CFL (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh Ziggler, you made me mark out harder than I have in a LONG time.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Aw, Brodus Clay's dancers are just embarrassing themselves now.

But Vince dancing is always funny. :lol


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Seriously. Vince is the best fucking thing about tonight.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



UknowWho said:


> As much as I like Christian, Ziggler needed this win.


This. Exactly. The right person won.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

heart attack inc.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

DEM BUBBLE ASSES but dont talk...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

OH MY GOD :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I bet 1000000000 .gifs will get made.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ziggler there.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

fuck they are annoying as shit...OMGMGMGOMGOMG fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I wonder if Vince's favorite match of all time is also Melina vs. Alicia Fox.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Glad they had Ziggler go over like that.

Also the injured ankle thing should make Cody/Christian a lot more interesting.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

gif plz!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Dafuq


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

And Ryder is STILL tryna get over.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Thank god Vince is here


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

lol at Ryder's face


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Exclusive shot of Vince's mama:


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ryder's back on RAW.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

No matter what Vince is hilarious no matter how ridiculous it is


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*SOMEBODY CALL HIS MOMMA!!!!*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

RYDER. 

And thats the last time we'll see him on Raw for three months.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao that was awesome


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Best thing Ryder has been a part of in the past 6 months.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince hates black folk but cant resist getting down .


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

3 hours every week....


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

lolVince


----------



## jerichofan05 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Anyone else hear Lawler say "Guerrero" when Christian went to the top rope at the end of the match?


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

OMG why were people so down on Vince being on the show tonight? I guess ait doesn't really making sense kayfabe wise, but shit it's entertaining.

Plus the best thing Ryder has done since he won the title and got pushed off the stage by Kane.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince dancing >>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

They should have brought in Ron Simmons for that segment.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

That Ryder face would make a good smiley on here


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I am dying!! Naomi and Cam...what the hell are they doing to you!


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



greendude11 said:


> Really good match, loved how he said "About damn time!"


I KNOW RIGHT! I MEAN SHIT HIS LAST TITLE MATCH WAS WHEN... THE RUMBLE? 

THEY'RE FINALLY GIVING HIM A CHANCE!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Rock316AE said:


> Sheamus probably squashing him in 2 minutes.


We're gonna see another 18 second World Title opener.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Amber B said:


> 3 hours every week....




Pepper your angus!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vin Man carrying the show. Vince & Dat Chocolate Thunder. Sorry Linda.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

That was a good ol' fashioned slobberknocker. Would've been happy with either outcome.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince is great. Always knew he loves black chicks.

I hope Bryan puts AJ in the Yes!lock.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince is just as great as ever..


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Call Vince's momma... seriously... please. Dear god.


----------



## ohyeah11 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Huganomics said:


> Exclusive shot of Vince's mama:


Funny if it was true, but his mom is actually still alive.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Those two dancers are fucknig annoying.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Keep Vince in a split screen the entire show, only way to make it bearable.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Somewhere, Linda is kissing her Senate spot goodbye.....again.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

After talking to Nattie Vince should have walked past security and said "Could you please escort that blonde woman from the building? I don't know how she got back here"


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



jerseysfinest said:


> What are Ziggler's chances of winning at NWO... 0.001%? Less?


To call it a squash match would be an insult to squash.

Dolph is gonna get zucchini'd.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SideTableDrawer said:


> Those two dancers are fucknig annoying.


Hot, but annoying.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince's comedy is stupid. He hates black people (besides a handful like Booker) but dances with Black chick's on television to Brodus's theme. That man has a couple screws lose in the head in his old age.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



ohyeah11 said:


> Funny if it was true, but his mom is actually still alive.




Dem McMahon genes!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

We've had what... 3 matches so far?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Amber B said:


> 3 hours every week....


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Good grief I hope brock and heyman come back tonight and start kicking ass..

Dolphs won me over... Give that man the title!!!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

No wonder they promote shit like the 3stooges and Jack and Jill on raw, you fuckers will laugh at anything


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh Vinnie Mac, you so crazy. That was actually really funny.

Though, still not as funny as this:


----------



## RichDV (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Maybe it's just me, but this Raw has been pretty good thus far. Usually 3 hour Raws are terrible.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Where is RAW tonight cause it's been one damn fine crowd tonight.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ziggler FTW,Black Bella twin!!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Rock316AE said:


> Keep Vince in a split screen the entire show, only way to make it bearable.


*I agree, he is doing great job :lmao*


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Nattie

"Vince I'll be right here"

*runs away*


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Rock316AE said:


> Keep Vince in a split screen the entire show, only way to make it bearable.


Nah, have him replace Lawler on commentary.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Brodus Clay's dancers are so annoying. Never let them speak again. My God...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Headliner said:


> Vin Man carrying the show. Vince & Dat Chocolate Thunder. Sorry Linda.


Vince hasn't been checking Linda's puppet since 1979.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Sir Wade Barrett said:


> Vince hates black folk but cant resist getting down .


vince is ALWAYS down!


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

vince is the only reason I didn't skip raw tonight, to be honest.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Anyone else get that really bad john cena promo for a manchester,nh house show?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Somewhere, Linda is kissing his Senate spot goodbye.....again.


Not for that. That was more of amusing then anything. It's the Attitude Era stuff that gets her all the bad publicity. That and all the dead wrestlers.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> *Vince's comedy is stupid. He hates black people (besides a handful like Booker) but dances with Black chick's on television to Brodus's theme. * That man has a couple screws lose in the head in his old age.


I don't even know what to say.:lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Obis said:


> We're gonna see another 18 second World Title opener.


If it gets Ziggler over like it did Bryan, I'm all for it.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince and Ace need to have their own talk show on the WWE network.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*Please keep Brodus off of Raw.*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

oh...squash match. brb, piss break.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Squashback!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh its Ryberg!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

WOOT, its jobber time!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

What? No jobber introduction for Ryback? BAH!!!


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Yes I mark for Ryback's theme SONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Feeding time!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

GOLDBERGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Goldberg chants haha


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

The most unoriginal superstar of all-time.

Ryback!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Amber B said:


> Vince hasn't been checking Linda's puppet since 1979.


:lol

I bet Vince got around like crazy in the 80's and some of the 90's.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

i hope we aget a local jobber promo


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Goldberg chants


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

ENOUGH with the fucking squash matches.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

The World Squashing Champion defending his title tonight in a 2-on-1 Handicap match again.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

"WWE Superstars have granted wishes" -- *only show John Cena*

Of course.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

FEED ME MORE


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



sharkboy22 said:


> Where is RAW tonight cause it's been one damn fine crowd tonight.


Hartford, CT. 

Ryback. And the Goldberg chants have already started :lmao


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Roid gold dam! RGD


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Lol is Ryback ever going to square off against a guy who weighs more than 150 pounds soaking wet?


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

jobbers. YES!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

omg he really is Goldberg. only nissing the smoke


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Crowd you aren't cool.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

RYBACK!

SNOOKS!


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

YESSS. jobber squash time!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Holy crap look at those geeks.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Extended speech when announcing Ryback is the next big thing


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*Ahh i am sick of this shit.*


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Seriously, feed him some midcarders or something, thats how get people over. Not jobbbers


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

is this gonna be a thing now? giving jobbers mic time before they get murked?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Fuck these clowns.
Where's Stan Stansky?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Imagine Dean Ambrose just walked out there and squashed Ryback.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Uh oh everyone, these guys mean business!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

PS Hayes? Uhhhh.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I wish he would wrestle some actual wrestlers.


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

theyre hyping ryback to be the baddest monster in WWE history with a bench press of 525lbs

kinda scary when u think that guys like Brock Lesnar has a 600lb bench press ( almost 100lbs more than ryback)


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh for fuck sake. Ryback v midget, no name, local jobbers again. It's getting very, very fucking old.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

They tried to name these jobbers after presidents?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LMAO WILLARD FILLMORE AND RUTHERFORD HAYES! :lmao:lmao:lmao

This will be fun.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

good god Rybergs opponents keep getting shorter and skinnier... how is this putting him over... its annoying


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I thought that was Primo and Epico for a second XD


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LMFAO who are these jobbers? :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

lol rutherford p hayes


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

where the fuck are all these tag teams coming from? shouldn't they be building the division instead of feeding all of em to ryback to be squashed?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*The best part about RyBERG is the two jobbers he squashes week in and week out. I love those guys!*


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Willard Fillmore and Rutherford Hayes. WWE getting presidential on us.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

So the big storyline this year all Rybacks jobbers form a team to take over the WWE.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Hate to steal material from WrestlingJesus off Youtube, but Ryeback really does look like a jacked up Steve Wilkos :lol


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Goldberg chants again? lame. Ryback is awesome.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao :lmao :lmao Give these motherfuckers the tag team titles RIGHT NOW.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This is getting ridiculous. Stop having Ryback face independent jobbers.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

FCW name generation strikes again


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

RYBACK!!!!


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

i love jobber promos :lmao

that asian dude's super saiyan moment :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

WILLARD FILLMORE. RUTHERFORD HAYES.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Trying to run, heh


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Why are we getting a poem before every Ryback match now? It's annoying.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

When the f**k is Ryback fighting actual WWE superstars intead of local fools?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

GOLDBERG! GOLDBERG!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Another pointless match time to switch the channel, lets see if the kings score three more goals.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

RyVD


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Wtf this jobber looks like a midget version of Frank Mir :lmao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao

I normally hate squashes but these are incredible and awesome.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I am Hard? lololol cant believe he said that


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

The only match with Ryback I ever want to see is him versus the Wellness Program


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Loudness said:


> Wtf this jobber looks like a midget version of Frank Mir :lmao


hahaha he does!!!


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Did he say "I am hard"?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I wonder how long before Ryback paralyzes one of the jobbers he faces and we never see him again.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Presidents?!? LOL
Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This dude can't shake the Goldberg chants.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Shits.... Ryback


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

GOLDBERG! GOLDBERG! GOLDBERG!


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Can't wait for the return of 2>1


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I don't know how you guys don't get the purpose of these matches. 
There's gonna come a time when somebody is cutting a promo before the Ryback match (cough some nobody and Dean Ambrose) and Ambrose will destroy Ryback. Destroy Ryback so bad that Ryback becomes his henchmen.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

They should put Ryback vs Zach Gowen. Can u imagine?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Huge Goldberg chants against this shitty fucking clone. Good. Stupid rip off cunt.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Fuck off Fakeberg


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ryback is awesome.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ryback's weekly jobbers > Ryback


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I put money on Goldberg actually coming out at some point this year to challenge Ryback at Mania.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ryberg might be the cheapest knockoff in WWE history.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ryback's lariats are fucking AWESOME. 

Lawler, could you at least TRY to call the match? No one wants to see Cole fucking wrestle again.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LOL...Exactly Connecticut. Exactly. Goldberg in RVD's got damn tight bootie accentuating singlet.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ryback looks like one of my high school teachers, if he lifted weights.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Did he say feed me three? :yes

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Yes Cole I can believe Ryback is killing these dudes. Fuck, _I_ could whip these scrawny indy geeks two-on-one.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Sheesh! IDGAF what yall say, Ryback is the shit. DAT LARIAT!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



JobbyJobberson said:


> Lol is Ryback ever going to square off against a guy who weighs more than 150 pounds soaking wet?


No way. That ruins the mystique of Ryback.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I quite like Rob Van Roidberg personally.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Always think hes gonna suplex them.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ryback is awesome


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ryback has such a badass theme. I can't wait until he gets put in some feuds. He can EASILY be a World Champion.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Talking trash about the Whalers.

I'm happy they got destroyed.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

THAT WAS FUCKING GROSS!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

And people think Goldberg wouldn't get a reaction if he returned.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Feed me more! Feed me more! 

What is he, fucking Cookie Monster?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

can't believe Lawler said 2 grown men on his shoulder. lol You serious bro?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

crimson is one jealous motherfucker


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This crowd literally doesn't give a fuck about Ryback. The rip off cunt will never get over.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

this episode doesn't feel too special :/


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Lifting two 150 pound guys over your shoulder is not that impressive Ryback. Many guys in the WWE could probably do that. Do that to Mark Henry and Big Show at the same time though and you are a freak of nature.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

What the? Why are they doing the lights for a steel cage?

That is reserved for the Elimination Chamber.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Done


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

RIP Kofi.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

GOLD fucking BERG! Feed him more!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I miss this little hype theme they played as the cage lowered. Feel like they haven't played this in 15 years.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Same old shit.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*Get lost goldberg.*


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

FEED ME MORE!
FEED ME MORE!
FEED ME MORE!
DONE!

I want that on a fucking shirt.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

that cock diesel punk motherfucker done buried 3 tag teams we knew nothing about.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

rofl at the Goldberg chants.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LOL, he's actually saying 'Feed me more!' now. :lmao


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Technically, doesn't Ryback lose the handicapped matches? The guy he places on top actually gets the pin.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



scrilla said:


> I wonder how long before Ryback paralyzes one of the jobbers he faces and we never see him again.


Didn't he already injury someone? I think I heard or read that one of the jobbers from a few weeks ago either needed to be checked on or had to go to the hospital for the night.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



TripleG said:


> Ryberg might be the cheapest knockoff in WWE history.


Bro he's nothing alike. Cut the shit now. He wears like different gear and everything.

NOTHING ALIKE!


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

The next logical step is a 10-man battle royal with Ryback and 9 other jobbers. Ryback eliminates everyone at once.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Goldberg/Ryback WM29, that's something I want to see if Ryback gets over big until then.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I really hope this continues until we get 30 men on Ryback, it'd be fucking awesome.
Maybe at the Royal Rumble? The Ryback Rumble.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



x096 said:


> Technically, doesn't Ryback lose the handicapped matches? The guy he places on top actually gets the pin.


No because then he'd be pinning his partner, thus not winning.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



totoyotube said:


> I am Hard? lololol cant believe he said that


*He said, "I hit hard" *


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

There were actually some "Feed Me More" chants going there in the crowd. They may be chanting Goldberg, but they're into him.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

And the pizza never arrived.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



JobbyJobberson said:


> Bro he's nothing alike. Cut the shit now. He wears like different gear and everything.
> 
> NOTHING ALIKE!


If you're being serious you are a complete fucking idiot.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

The guy in the white is an indie wrestler named Mikaze

He is a way better wrestler than Ryback, google some of his work


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> Huge Goldberg chants against this shitty fucking clone. Good. Stupid rip off cunt.


How is he a Goldberg rip off? Because he's strong and bald?

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ryback, for the sake of his character, needs to find himself in a feud soon. It hurt Brodus Clay waiting so long IMO.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I really don't know how Ryback can separate himself from the likes of Goldberg..because it is Goldberg's gimmick.

But Ryback is athletic, vicious and such a natural beast it's hard for me not to get behind this guy. He's a classic style wrestler.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



HHHbkDX said:


> LMFAO who are these jobbers? :lmao





HHHbkDX said:


> these jobbers?





HHHbkDX said:


> jobbers


i think you answered your own question.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Cranky Vince ‏@CrankyVince
IN GORILLA, TELLING KIDMAN THAT I'D LIKE TO LIVE OUT THE REST OF MY DAYS WITH A NICE JEWISH WOMAN WHO LETS HER BUSH GROW.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Rock316AE said:


> Goldberg/Ryback WM29, that's something I want to see if Ryback gets over big until then.


Ryback get over? Haha, good one, the only time a single person in the crowd gave a single fuck during that match was when they were screaming "Goldberg".


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



attitudEra said:


> where the fuck are all these tag teams coming from? shouldn't they be building the division instead of feeding all of em to ryback to be squashed?


These are just local indy wrestlers that are probably never going to make it big. The promo they get to cut on national TV will probably be the highlight of their careers. 

I really hope WWE comes to Albany before these Jobber Squashes with Ryback end so I can see of my local indy wrestlers get killed after cutting a hilarious promo.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Rock316AE said:


> Goldberg/Ryback WM29, that's something I want to see if Ryback gets over big until then.


Do you just hate everyone that isn't jacked up on HGH and can wrestle?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

this Ryback hate is terrible. dude is fucking awesome.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



wwecruz said:


> How is he a Goldberg rip off? Because he's strong and bald?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


No, because he's being pushed the same as Goldberg was, PLUS he's strong and bald. If there's anything wrestling fans get sick of fast, it's squash matches and obvious ripoffs.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



ToddTheBod said:


> But Ryback is athletic, vicious and such a natural beast it's hard for me not to get behind this guy.* He's a classic style wrestler.*


but none of us can see this because he's busy picking up 2 guys and marching around the ring with them for 25 seconds.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

some father/son time


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Awww a nice little family reunion rite dere.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ryback needs to fued with a tag team and the best option is Hawkins and Rekks they cut the arrogant promos then get the shit beaten out of them just like Rikishi vs E and C.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Rock316AE said:


> Goldberg/Ryback WM29, that's something I want to see if Ryback gets over big until then.


Would be great actually. Ryback has had a good start, but they need to get bigger. Have him take on 3 or 4 jobbers at once. Then dominate the "mid-card" and have some longer PPV matches with him. Could get him over big time. The match could be kinda a "proving ground" type of match.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

father and son moment


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This is just really bad taste... What the fuck.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



TJTheGr81 said:


> There were actually some "Feed Me More" chants going there in the crowd. They may be chanting Goldberg, but they're into him.


Pretty sure they're mocking him at the moment. But in a strange kind of way, it'll probably help to get him over as well. I think it helps him that he's started saying it at the end of his matches now.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince making fun of JR, like he loves doing. Nobody is still sure why he does this.

It's in poor taste.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao @ JR impression

:vince is the mannn

& cena boos ftw


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh god this is bad.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Making fun of Bells Palsy

Classy


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This is disgusting.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



totoyotube said:


> I am Hard? lololol cant believe he said that





Twisted14 said:


> Did he say "I am hard"?


Yes he did. I AM HARD. This man is awesome!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Wow, JR burial even when he's not there.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Dat pop.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

That's just awful making fun of JR's face.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Thats tasteless of vince.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince is spending some quality time with his son.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Fuck you Vince for making fun of JR

Asshole


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

JR deserves a chance to kick Vince in the damn balls.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Wow, Vince laughing at Horny mocking JR on TV. What a cunt.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

OK, so WCW gets mocked & bashed CONSTANTLY for the Oklahoma character (justifiably so). WWE makes a point of that on DVDs & Documentaries. 

And now they turn around and do the same thing twice in less than a week! 

FUCK YOU WWE!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

oh, just when some of us might have been expecting that JR wouldve made a cameo there...A WILD CENA APPEARS.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

YES YES YES!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

The obligatory make fun of JR segment. 

Fuck Hornswoggle though.

And for anyone who thought the booes were gone for Cena, there you have it. Booes.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

wasn't Vince gonna fire Cena the last time he was on TV?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

_*Cena*_


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

vince, Jr had a stroke. isn't that impression in poor tastes?


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Be a Star.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh my God, Vince...


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I found myself enjoying watching Mikaze bump for Ryback, than Ryback himself.

That is a problem WWE. Get rid of the meathead


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

hm... way to be offensive to JR for no reason Vince. Yet JR will let it slide and complain about Oklahoma all day every day.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I hope John gets fired


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Shit I was going to bet on Cena saving Kofi.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince inspired me.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



scrilla said:


> wasn't Vince gonna fire Cena the last time he was on TV?


The time before last yes


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> YES YES YES!


Do you need a towel?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

You're Fired belongs to ONE man, and that is Mr. Spaceley!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Yeah Cena, because Vince's losses are TOTALLY comparable to your losses.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Did you hear that pop Cena got? The man is over in a smark crowd! Good for him!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

2 shane mcmahon references in one night, i'm feelin a comeback.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Regal!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

No offense, then they show Regal.:lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kiss my ass club tonight with Johnny calling it


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Cole laughing through his teeth.

Sup Regal, bro. Miss you, GOAT.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

JR skit was shitty. Oh look Cena yay even more shit. OH god Otunga, diarrhea. Regal? Damn...


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Random Regal sighting!


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

hahaha


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

WILLIAM REGAL SIGHTING! FUCKING GOAT!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao

:buried


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

REGAL SIGHTING YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

PUT REGAL ON TV MORE


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Just LOL'D so hard


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

oh my gawd! William Regal is getting Vinnie MAc to sign Dean Ambrose! 
1000 show debut with a win over Ryback. Please do it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

A midget with a big ass is appointed to mock JR. Be a Star, WWE. Be a Star.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince has no shame.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kofi's in death row...


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I can't believe what I just saw..Vince McMahon and Cena just BURIED Wrestlemaina wins and losses mattering. UN-FUCKING-BELIEVABLE. I had to see it to believe it.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Did you hear that pop Cena got? The man is over in a smark crowd! Good for him!


Haha. You are truly so desperate and pathetic. I'm genuinely starting to feel slightly sorry for you, despite how incredibly fucking annoying and cringey you are. You need help.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

God Vince's comedy slays me. He makes fun of Ace's hands, has an segment with someone he created an fart gimmick for, calls David Otunga a parasite, has an inside joke with Ryder, dances with black women on television when he is a racist, and shows the segment of Hornswoggle making fun of JR when Vince has humiliated JR his entire career. This man is crazy.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Regal to bury Vince and Otunga on NXT.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Love kofi's themes song

S.0.S


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

William FUCKING Regal :lmao

I'm dead.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*Kofi is going to kill big show *


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Did you hear that pop Cena got? The man is over in a smark crowd! Good for him!


Did you also hear the boos? Yeah, nothing has changed. Half the crowd loves him, half hate him.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Poor Kofi


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Raw has been shit just like I expected it to be.Seems like WWE don't even try anymore what happened to shows like the one after wrestlemania and the shows before Extreme rules. WWE has been dead since Extreme rules for two months now we have had seen some of the worst raw's in living memory sort it out. July 23rd can't soon enough at least i don't associated my life with WWE I also watch other Sports to keep me occupied. What is this shit now that is going on get this of my tv Screen and here comes Mark henry 2.0 The Big Show friendly giant turned monster heel.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

black man in a cage. typical vince.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



RyanPelley said:


> Vince inspired me.


Dat grammar


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Big Show mad at his friends= Super heel :no: Dear lord...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Seeing Regal kind of makes me sad. He should be in Lawler's seat.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Poor Regal for having to get insulted in such a shitty segment -_-'


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

You guys gunna go to Kofi's funeral after the match? I guess they had to feed the Big Show somebody.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

@NotTripleH

Kofi Kingston in a cage? Just like his time in South Africa!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince is proud of his GOAT for WM win, no surprise. KMA segment with Ace in the main event. That's quality.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

By "taking care of his business", they meant Kofi is going to get buried for the umpteenth time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

They mise well award Big Show the tag titles.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



KuritaDavion said:


> Did you also hear the boos? Yeah, nothing has changed. Half the crowd loves him, half hate him.


The boos weren't very loud though, the cheers he got upon entering that segment were deafening! Easily one of the strongest pops of the night. Just wait till he comes out infront of the live crowd.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

damn i miss the rock a lot, it feels empty now that he is gone


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I am concerned, where is King's pizza?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*TOO many commercial breaks*


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This show is full of inside jokes and Vince's sick humor.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Y U NO BUILD TAG TEAMS!


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



totoyotube said:


> damn i miss the rock a lot, it feels empty now that he is gone


You want The Rock to come back when WWE are producing shit like this.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SideTableDrawer said:


> I am concerned, where is King's pizza?


it's been more than 30 mins so at least he'll get it free (if it shows up)


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> This show is full of inside jokes and Vince's sick humor.


I love his humor

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince is on a burying crusade tonight.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> The boos weren't very loud though, the cheers he got upon entering that segment were deafening! Easily one of the strongest pops of the night. Just wait till he comes out infront of the live crowd.


:troll You must be...


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SideTableDrawer said:


> I am concerned, where is King's pizza?


Maybe Show knocked out the delivery boy on his way in.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



NathWFC said:


> Haha. You are truly so desperate and pathetic. I'm genuinely starting to feel slightly sorry for you, despite how incredibly fucking annoying and cringey you are. You need help.


dude go away

no one likes you

like at all


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

What a shitty pre-show.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

OTUNGA JOBBING TO CLAY!


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Just joined during The Ryback squash what did I miss in the first hour and a half?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

What a terrible pre-show.


----------



## Federation Bhoy (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Does all US television have as many commercials as this?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Apparently they don't want people to watch the pre show


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Guys, I'm taking bets on Clay v. Otunga.

Should be a close one.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Big Show is one of VERY FEW who I can't tolerate regardless of their face/heel status. The guy just shouldn't be a wrestler anymore, he should retire, all he's good for is injuring people or burying young talent, like he's about to with Kofi. He needs to fuck off desperately.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

What a preshow match. Because when I think of a match to get me to spend $50, it's Brodus vs. Otunga.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Welp, skipping the pre-show. No way Brodus/Otunga is going more than five minutes.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince trying to get some last minute black buys.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*don't hurt him kofi.*


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Until May said:


> dude go away
> 
> no one likes you
> 
> like at all


Dude, fuck yourself.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

How slow do they do things? The cage comes down, ad break, backstage segments, Kofi comes out, show Big Show backstage, ad break, PPV Pre-Show plug, Kofi in the ring with his music still playing, Big Show finally comes out.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

One of Brodus' dancer girls looks exactly like a Goomba from the Super Mario Bros. movie


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



BigWillie54 said:


> I love his humor
> 
> Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


Me too. Vince is like God. He finds disgusting irony and distasteful humour funny, like children dying and people having strokes. Kinda fun.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

0 Reaction for the Big Flop


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Did you hear that pop Cena got? The man is over in a smark crowd! Good for him!


Im convinced you are JDMan's brother or something...no one marks this blindly for a wrestler, no one.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

That Cena guy is a loser.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Why does it always seem like Justin Roberts fumbles over The Big Show's name?

He says "The" and then just jumbles his way through "Big Show."


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Otungamania is going to be running wild on the preshow. He should make short work of Brodus.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

No heat for the big man


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Big Show is a rare material. Great attraction and performer heel or face.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Federation Bhoy said:


> Does all US television have as many commercials as this?


They do if they're a 3-hour show.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> The boos weren't very loud though, the cheers he got upon entering that segment were deafening! Easily one of the strongest pops of the night. Just wait till he comes out infront of the live crowd.


Really? Vince's pop was deafening. Cena got half cheers/boos. It's fine.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

random match is random.

If we get Santino vs. Ricardo for the US Title than I don't even know anymore.
Part of me wants to be like wow fuck you for burying the title and wasting space for good wrestlers but on the other hand part of me is like that's bad you can't help but laugh especially considering the name values that have held that belt in the yesteryears.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I hope Big SHow gets his ass whipped here, but I doubt that Kofi could pull it off. I smell a squash unfortunately.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

The crowd couldn't give any less of a fawk.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Big Show to throw Kofi through the cage or something


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Well, this is just for Big Show to kill Kofi.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kofi Kingston to be added to my sig? Oh wait, he's already there.


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



NathWFC said:


> Haha. You are truly so desperate and pathetic. I'm genuinely starting to feel slightly sorry for you, despite how incredibly fucking annoying and cringey you are. You need help.


my thoughts exactly


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

looks like Kofi will be getting killed. difference between heels and faces i guess. If Kofi was the heel and Show was the face it would be Kofi throwing Show around the ring and destroying him until the comeback of course.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Crowd gives exactly 0 fucks.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

what the crowd just chanting?


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

The storyline about King's Pizza > This Match


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

No one can stop Big Show.

Except Cody Rhodes. Quick, someone call Cody Rhodes.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

No fucks are given for the burying of Kofi Kingston.


Poor kid.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

not enjoying Vince's police brutality fantasy.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I think that pizza is free by now.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Tedious said:


> Big Show to throw Kofi through the cage or something




He learned his lesson about doing that back in 1999.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Yawn. Same old bullshit.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED!??!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Big Show sucks!!!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

will big show ever find his smile again?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

No Show, you're not entertaining us. Glad you're smart enough to be so on the ball about it.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

YOU SUCK! YOU SUCK! YOU SUCK!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Seriously, I'm getting angry just watching him. I wouldn't be surprised if Kofi ends up injured because of the big cumbersome dickhead.

#FUCKOFFBIGSHOW to trend worldwide please.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Now all Paul Wight needs to do is smoke a cigarette.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

looks like that cage will fall over. i liked it better when Henry did it to Show though


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Does anyone remember back during the Ruthless Aggression ERA during the start of the Brand Split when Paul Heyman was managing Big Show, Brock Lesnar, Kurt Angle, A-Train, Nathan Jones, and Matt Morgan all at like the same time. That shit was sick.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

YOU SUCK YOU SUCK YOU SUCK YOU SUCK directed at Big Show.. Awesome crowd!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Big Show has barely moved this entire match and has already worked up a sweat.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Just have Lesnar come out and F5 this joke of a wrestler, tired of Big Show burying talent. Would actually prefer they fed Kofi to Cena, just so he could get some kind of exposure/rub.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

It's 2012 no cares about Big Show anymore even Vince buried him at the beginning of the show.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This is what Kofi gets for teaming with guys who get injured or fail Wellness tests


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Big Show, you... are a bastard!


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh wow. I just realized there is a whole HOUR left to go!

Lol this is unbearable.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Boring as fukcccccccckckckckk


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Damn it, just finish the match already.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

What's the point of this match? We all know that Cena will win at No Way Out.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Uhh...Mark Henry?


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

God I so give no shit about this match, can't even bring myself to watch this.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

"You can't stop me"

Supercena to run in and stop him.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Just have Lesnar come out and F5 this joke of a wrestler, tired of Big Show burying talent. Would actually prefer they fed Kofi to Cena, just so he could get some kind of exposure/rub.


Sir, I advise you to take a look at my sig.

Let in sink in.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

KNEEL AT MY FEET.

I mark for Paul Wight.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Headliner said:


> Now all Paul Wight needs to do is smoke a cigarette.




Add 1990s Hulk Hogan, Scott Hall, and old school NWO music to the mix.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This match sucks


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Lawler doesn't need that pizza, his mouth is full of Cena's sack.

LOL Show trying to channel his inner Mark Henry. Sorry Show, you're no Mizark.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kofi's brilliant.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Thanks for making Kingston's finisher look weak......


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kofi is holding his own very well! There's a glimpse of hope here


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Nice spot.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Forget RAW, its a police standoff in Montgomery like a two miles away from my house. Adrenaline Rush


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

So long Kofi.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Headliner said:


> They mise well award Big Show the tag titles.


They really should. I lol'ed


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This show has been ok at best so far.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Big Show is fucking awful


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Mark Henry's in ring yelling > Big Show's in ring yelling


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Wow, Show didn't even sell Kofi's finisher.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

You know what I fucking hate John Cena but I actually hope he buries this big useless cunt on sunday.

LET'S GO CENA.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I'm not sure if this is a segment or a match.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

CM Punk is not impressed sign haha


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Using kofi as a ragdoll for the most boring wrestler on the roster. Fucking shameful.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Cena should come out and beat the shit out of him, what is he waiting for!?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oooh I wonder if Cena will beat Big Show on Sunday


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Well...Kofi is dead.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Um... burial. Ouch.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*Late replies:*
Ryback is cool, but needs better opponents.
Vince was kinda wrong, but it was still kinda funny.



*Current reply:*
Big Show has lost his damn mind. lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

just had flashbacks of JBL crawling form under the ring

FUCK THAT MATCH


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

lol Johnny's scooter is still out there.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

lol Johnny's scooter is still out there.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ace's scooter is still on the ground lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

That cage match was so exciting and captivating that I can't even imagine NOT buying No Way Out


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I would mark if Show channeled Maximus Decimus Meridius and did this


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

HOW CAN JOHN CENA EVER OVERCOME THESE ODDS? BIG SHOW HAS NEVER BEEN THIS DOMINANT


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Did a Big Show squash match just crash the forum?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Okay so we have another hour? What now?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Glad to know that not only is the WWE Championship not importat anymore buy the Tag Champs get buried by Big Show two out of the last three weeks.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Where's hoeski at she never appears on television anymore?


----------



## Federation Bhoy (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Cena should come out and beat the shit out of him, what is he waiting for!?


He was letting Kofi deal with his own shit


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



EFC Bronco said:


> You know what I fucking hate John Cena but I actually hope he buries this big useless cunt on sunday.
> 
> LET'S GO CENA.


That's what they WANT you to want. WWE have finally figured it out.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



ShaggyK said:


> Mark Henry's in ring yelling > Big Show's in ring yelling


Mark Henry walking > Big Show doing anything


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Who here agrees with me that if the WWE managed their money like WCW did, they would be inching closer and closer to being out of business?


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Watched the Tna PPV last night I was proud that's why I love wrestling and now watching this tonight I feel sick this make me hate wrestling fuck you Big Show you Pig. I hope you get a heart attack you fucking fat bastard go eat a burger and Chips you cunt fuck you just die you fat fuck go get a heart attack.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

fpalm

Cole has such short-term memory, I swear to god.

Big Show has never been the most credible heel, even when he is being booked as a credible heel.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



TJTheGr81 said:


> HOW CAN JOHN CENA EVER OVERCOME THESE ODDS? BIG SHOW HAS NEVER BEEN THIS DOMINANT


He'll find a way, HE ALWAYS DOES!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

this show is starting to bore me now.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kofi is never gettin pushed.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



ToddTheBod said:


> Glad to know that not only is the WWE Championship not importat anymore buy the Tag Champs get buried by Big Show two out of the last three weeks.


Exactly what I was thinking. What the fuck is going on? I guess could we really expect Kofi to do anything?


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Mark Henry revamped his character and put on good matches

Big Show is still the same horrible wrestler he always was


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Wow, well that was pointless.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*Kofi will be always my favorite jobber*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Antho10000 said:


> Who here agrees with me that if the WWE managed their money like WCW did, they would be inching closer and closer to being out of business?


you mean the WWE handles their money properly? lol

see: 3 hour Raw
see: 3 hour nitro


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

That was unsurprisingly boring, that is what's in store for anyone dumb enough to order No Way Out let alone stream it.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Anyone just get a Ric Flair commercial?

:lol


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

i cannot believe im still watching this.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



scrilla said:


> this show is starting to bore me now.


Same here. I don't know if I can deal with 3 hours of Raw ever week.


----------



## Federation Bhoy (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Pointless predictable match, a bit like Cenas and Sheamus's upcoming NWO matches


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> He'll find a way, HE ALWAYS DOES!


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ugh Nickleback.....


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I want that jobber that looks like mini Mir to have a backstage segment with Lesnar to save the show.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Guys where's hoeski we need to have an hoeski appearance tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I'm always down for some botching. Cue Sin Cara.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

botchfest coming up


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ pointed out Kane has a soul. Once AJ goes back to Daniel Bryan Kane will be crushed. Turn face in the process most likely. 

Kane vs. Big Show at Summerslam.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Time for some mood lighting.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



YES YES YES ! said:


> Watched the Tna PPV last night I was proud that's why I love wrestling and now watching this tonight I feel sick this make me hate wrestling fuck you Big Show you Pig. I hope you get a heart attack you fucking fat bastard go eat a burger and Chips you cunt fuck you just die you fat fuck go get a heart attack.


calm down


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Another squash match?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince was there, Show was there, nothing to watch now. Unless Vince is in the main event with Show, Cena and Ace.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Sin Cara to wake me up.

I hope he faces Slater again.

"HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO BE RASSLIN IN THE DARK?!"

DAMN IT!

He is squashing Hawkins...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Sin Cara's titantron just looks so goofy.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

"Doing all his flippyidy doo in the dark, HOW THE HELL AM I SUPPOSE TO SEE OUT THERE? We got lights, WHY DON'T WE USE THEM?"


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

oh, great...my screen gets to go red for the next 2 and a half minutes.


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Did you hear that pop Cena got? The man is over in a smark crowd! Good for him!


Yep you need a towel.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I swear. WWE is like that really fucking hot dude that happens to have the downs and a 3 inch penis.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh shit botchamania in the dark.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

And now time for your weekly Botchamania segment!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

oh man here comes some more irrational IWC hatred


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Why doesn't Sin Cara do the trampoline thing anymore?


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

More squash matches!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*The botching machine is here*


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Tedious said:


> That's what they WANT you to want. WWE have finally figured it out.


I don't hate the Big Show because he sold out, and because he turned his back on his fans...

I hate the cunt because of reasons I pointed out early on in the thread. If he's not burying young, far superior talent, such as Kofi, Cody Rhodes etc, he's injuring younger, far superior talent such as Wade Barrett. The big dickhead has LONG overstayed his welcome, and badly needs to fuck off. The only reason I want Cena to win is, not to teach Show a lesson, but to kill the bastard's momentum and send him back into obscurity and hopefully retirement.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

And now for some more Sin Botcha action, complete with shitty lighting effect.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

When did Rey Rey come back?


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

NOOOO Not Hawkins


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Sin Cara is here. It's gymnastics time.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Curt Hawkins on Raw again! Good stuff.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Curt Hawkins getting a Raw match instead of Ryder? 

My how times have changed.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Lol and we are all getting this crap 3 hours starting July 23? Omg


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Curt Hawkins on TV 

VS Sin Cara 

Edit: fucking HAWKINS chants. This crowd rules.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Why does Hawkings have a pimp cane?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Turn on the fucking lights.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Hawkins in another match on Raw? Wow. Two weeks in a row. And a let's go Hawkins chant? Wow.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

It appears that the cage match just killed this show. I was thoroughly enjoying the show and even though the cage match wasn't that bad, the ending was so slow that it kind of killed it.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I LOVE THIS CROWD. LETS GO HAWKINS CHANTS!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Let's go Hawkins chants :mark


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Curt Hawkins push? I can get behind that.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Hawkins looking like Jerry Lynn lol


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

As I mentioned before, who really has any sort of momentum? They are in the process of building four superstarts

Ryback
Sin Cara
Antonio Cesaro
Damien Sandow

So we get four squash matches a week.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Lol, Hawkins getting chants?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Homer stole Sin Cara's trampopoline...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Hawkins has awesome trousers. Also, the lighting needs to go. Also, it's difficult for me to not cringe whenever Sin Cara is attempting a spot because of his botch history.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Sin Cara is so popular that there was a 'Let's Go Hawkins!' chant for a moment there.....


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Can Lawler make it any more obvious he was fed that line? fpalm


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Amber B said:


> I swear. WWE is like that really fucking hot dude that happens to have the downs and a 3 inch penis.


OH dear lord. :lmao


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



EFC Bronco said:


> I don't hate the Big Show because he sold out, and because he turned his back on his fans...
> 
> I hate the cunt because of reasons I pointed out early on in the thread. If he's not burying young, far superior talent, such as Kofi, Cody Rhodes etc, he's injuring younger, far superior talent such as Wade Barrett. The big dickhead has LONG overstayed his welcome, and badly needs to fuck off. The only reason I want Cena to win is, not to teach Show a lesson, but to kill the bastard's momentum and send him back into obscurity and hopefully retirement.


Exactly. John Cena is preferred by default from IWC because they all hate The Big Fat Cunt even more. Then everyone will cheer for Cena when he wins.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

can someone explain why the fuck the lights go down/change color for Sin Cara's matches?


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Rock316AE said:


> Vince was there, Show was there, nothing to watch now. Unless Vince is in the main event with Show, Cena and Ace.


Didn't you watch last week with no Show or Vince there? And Johnny said Show wouldn't be there from the beggining, so it's not like you were waiting around.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

"WE WANT MYSTERIO BACK NOW!!!" 

LOL at that fan!


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LOLOLOL @

"WE WANT MYSTERIO BACK NOW!"


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LOL

"I WANT MYSTERIO BACK NOW! THIS IS A JOKE"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Yeah. Poor guy can't adjust to the WWE style. Makes me miss Mysterio's annoying ass.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Hawkins looking sort of chubby, no?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I really hate Mexican styled wrestling.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

"We want Mysterio back right now! Sin Cara you suck!"

The crowd was quiet enough for me to hear that guy. Yikes.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

A fan just screamed "We want Mysterio back now!"


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

#WEWANTMYSTERIOBACKNOW


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Exactly like the video game.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Too much filler on this show. I'm not too pleased.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

The crowd was almost dead for Sin Cara.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Tedious said:


> Why doesn't Sin Cara do the trampoline thing anymore?


Becaues 4 out of 5 times he botches it and that doesn't look good on live tv.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Jerry Lawler is doing better dropkicks than this shit even now. SaveUsREY.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LOL at the guy that yelled, "We want Mysterio back now".


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

lol at the fucking GEEK yelling shit about Mysterio.


----------



## Federation Bhoy (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

The lack of feuds is ridiculous, just half assed matches put together week after week


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Damn Cole. Its always, "from outta nowhere" with you, isn't it?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

MOTN so far tbh.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



ToddTheBod said:


> As I mentioned before, who really has any sort of momentum? They are in the process of building four superstarts
> 
> Ryback
> Sin Cara
> ...


Don't forget Brodus Clay.


----------



## Ncomo (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

sin cara is terrible


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Did the dude in the audience just scream we want Mysterio, Sin Cara sucks?


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Who heard the fan shout we want Mysterio this is a fucking joke lmao?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh I love my city. Totally no selling Sin Cara.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Jesus Sin Cara has the same exact match every week same sequence of moves almost exactly.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Wow did someone said take Rey's mask off?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Otunga sounded like a ditzy blonde.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

They gotta ditch the lighting during Sin Cara's matches. His colors aren't even gold and blue anymore...

I really gotta say...Hunico was so much more fluid as Sin Cara when he filled in for him. Meshed so much better with the WWE style.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Sandow ftw. :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

So....I should check out the Backstage Fallout videos so I can see exclusive videos of Heath Slater taking a dump?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh Good God they have a countdown clock?!?! GAH!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Promoting Backstage Fallout on TV? ITS ABOUT FUCKING TIME. 

Should've showed Slater raging about Sin Cara's lights though.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

"We want Mysterio back now!" lmao.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Yes Hoeski appeared tonight, on youtube!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I wouldn't hate Sin Cara matches so much if he didn't wrestle in lounge lighting


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I love caras themesong I would use it


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



scrilla said:


> lol at the fucking GEEK yelling shit about Mysterio.


I would of yelled it too. Fuck Sin Cara. Give that botching fuck some oranges as a parting gift and deport him ASAP.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Someone tell the fucking ********* yelling for Mysterio he got suspended.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Sin Cara FTW!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*Who is going to beat Vince ?*


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Amber B said:


> I swear. WWE is like that really fucking hot dude that happens to have the downs and a 3 inch penis.


At first I thought you had described me perfectly, then I noticed the really fucking hot part...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I didn't even watch Cara's match....


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

YES! I can't WAIT for Johnny to get fired! Gooooood fricken riddance and bon voyage you old ****!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

35 minutes for the Vince/Ace segment.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I would of yelled it too. Fuck Sin Cara. Give that botching fuck some oranges as a parting gift and deport him ASAP.


Racist ......


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Where is Lawler's fucking Pizza?


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Sin Cara sucks, he's literally all armdrags, hurricaranas and random flips. He needs FAR more brawling and grappling, his wrestling doesn't look real even by pro wrestling standards, no stiffness whatsoever, he feels like a ballerina in a wrestling ring.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

i'm just gonna keep watching this :lmao :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Headliner said:


> I would of yelled it too. Fuck Sin Cara. Give that botching fuck some oranges as a parting gift and deport him ASAP.


Hell fucking no. Where else can I get 6 oranges for $2? They're the best.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



TripleG said:


> Oh Good God they have a countdown clock?!?! GAH!!!


Yep. 35 min. until the swerve.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> YES! I can't WAIT for Johnny to get fired! Gooooood fricken riddance and bon voyage you old ****!


You're too much..


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

[email protected] the hate for the Rey fan.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I want Sandow to come out and do something.

_Please allow me to beg your indulgence for one moment._


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Sin Cara the man of 1004 holds. 1000 of which are arm-drags.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Less Lucha stuff for Sin Cara please. Most of it looks way to staged and you can see what's going to happen next. And I don't even have to start about the lights. I really like him but they need to do something about it.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Someone returns every time Johnny's about to get fired. Lesnar this time?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Rey has the same moves as caras I don't see anything different


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Amber B said:


> Hell fucking no. Where else can I get 6 oranges for $2? They're the best.


Well we still have the grass cutters on Smackdown. Whatever the fuck they call themselves.


----------



## StayFresh (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



EFC Bronco said:


> Sin Cara the man of 1004 holds. 1000 of which are arm-drags.


The man of 1004 flips leading up to an armdrag.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



YimYac said:


> Where is Lawler's fucking Pizza?


If the domino's driver can't find this address-good luck to anyone expecting a Pizza delivered tonight in Hartford.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Wow third hour BLOWS. COMMERCIAL COMMERCIAL COMMERCIAL


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Amazing_Cult said:


> [email protected] the hate for the Rey fan.


He deserves it for being an idiot.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



StayFresh said:


> *Hunico > Sin Cara*


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



EFC Bronco said:


> Sin Cara the man of 1004 holds. 1000 of which are arm-drags.


The other 4 are head scissors.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



EFC Bronco said:


> Sin Cara the man of 1004 holds. 1000 of which are arm-drags.





Mister Hands said:


> The man of 1004 flips leading up to an armdrag.


I lold.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Cena headlining a PPV for the third straight time.....well two if you count Lesnar as the selling point of ER.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

What a main event, What a shit main event.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Can't wait to see AJ lay the smackdown on Kane


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> can someone explain why the fuck the lights go down/change color for Sin Cara's matches?


To steal people's wallets!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LOL @ WWE even admitting their title match means nothing, the way they are booking nowadays.

THE MAIN EVENT ::shows Big Show vs. John Cena


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Triple H to bury the pizza delivery guy for taking so damn long.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Triple H Segment is actually the most interesting part of the PPV.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Triple H is being advertised for the PPV. That'll put a lot of asses in seats.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Headliner said:


> I would of yelled it too. Fuck Sin Cara. Give that botching fuck some oranges as a parting gift and deport him ASAP.


reported :kobe3


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Come on Devils! Come back please!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

No Way Out - Watch HHH bury Lesnar and some other matches. Only $50.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Triple H = *BAWSE!*


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ah oh, HHH IS COMING BACK!! Hope he doesn't bring the shovel.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince's mind: Have a good match, you vanilla indy midget hack.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Daniel Bryan and Vince. YES


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ha Vince and Bryan interacting, awesome.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LMAO @ D-Bry burying Punk on the mic.


----------



## Federation Bhoy (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Bit of a lackluster PPV, can't believe they decide to charge us for this one in the UK


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vinny Mac + D Bry = Ratings and Great Segment!

I bet Vince is going to bury him.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Bryan can tap you out Vince


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

'What a main event!' says Lawler.

It's because of that 'main event' that this year's No Way Out is the first WWE PPV that's ever been on Sky Box Office I won't be paying to watch.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince likes em big!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

What's that white blotch on Bryan's arm?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince and D-Bry segment. Awwww yeeeeeah.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Harsh Vince


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince burying more dudes, as a form of "tough love."

Silly.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

vince seriously burying another star, lol why does he keep doing this


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

So...will Vince get blown up again?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

OH McMAHON is ripping BRYAN APART!!!!!!!!!!! LOL LOL LOL

:lmao :lmao :lmao

YES YES YES


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Lmfao Vince must have been reading Rock316AE's posts


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince McMahon can't even bury Daniel Bryan, he's unburiable


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

vince berrying the entire roster...im honestly unsure how i feel about this


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince. LEGEND.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

McMahon is on a burying spree tonight!


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

haven't done anything in less than 18 seconds :lmao

vinnie mac babaay


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Why can't vince mcmahon couldn't say that about CM Punk working as a garbage man


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

That entire segment was so Vince could make a sex joke


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Lulz. But seriously, what's with all the filler and commercials?


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Daniel Bryan = Casual grocery shopper.

No hate for D-Bry, just find it kind of funny.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Fuck another ad break?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

A past raw main eventer?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*Bryan buried*


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This show has been terrible so far but No Way Out looks very promising and that's all I care about.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

McMahon with the Just for Men.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

well bryan is gonna get buried

FUCK


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I hope it's Booker.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Another fucking break already? It's been literally 2 fucking minutes you cunts?!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Wait what? I heard something about mystery main eventer what's that about?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Former main eventer returning.....will be The Brooklyn Brawler (who has a win over Triple H).

I'm calling it.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Rock316AE is Vince


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This Mystery Main Event is probably something they did on the fly. It didn't even get a build.

So let's just assume it's Alex Riley.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



LINK said:


> OH McMAHON is ripping BRYAN APART!!!!!!!!!!! LOL LOL LOL
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> YES YES YES


He's unrippable


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

It's Vader Time!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

18 seconds. LOL last time they tried to pin 18 seconds on D-Bry he got a new t-shirt. Try harder, Vinnie.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Jimmay said:


> Ah oh, HHH IS COMING BACK!! Hope he doesn't bring the shovel.


Fuck the shovel. I hope he brings a backhoe!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Worse is that Vince was 100% right lol


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince didn't bury Bryan, he just put himself over in bed. He let Bryan have the last word on how he doesn't look like a WWE superstar.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

WE JUST FUCKING CAME BACK FROM COMMERCIAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince burying Bryan. Like a boss.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

The 1000th show gets a locker room... 

Everyone else showers outside with the hose.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

VADER


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao :vince :lmao Vince burying indy guys, comedy. I love wrestling again for 2 minutes.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vader time.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Headliner said:


> I would of yelled it too. Fuck Sin Cara. Give that botching fuck some oranges as a parting gift and deport him ASAP.


Why do you have to be all racist&stereotypical?IF you don't like him fine But why does race have to be part of the reason?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I think Linda would definitely agree that Vince doesn't finish anything in 18 seconds. :vince2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I'll be surprised if Bryan is still heel by the end of the summer. 


scrilla said:


> reported :kobe3


:bron3


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



TripleG said:


> What's that white blotch on Bryan's arm?


He suffers from vitiligo. It's the same skin disease Michael Jackson had.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



ToxieDogg said:


> Former main eventer returning.....will be *The Brooklyn Brawler (who has a win over Triple H)*.
> 
> I'm calling it.



*Aw hell....*


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I think from now on they are going to start naming people for the 1000th show


----------



## Federation Bhoy (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Don't think i will stay up to watch this live again, too many ads


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I'm getting that tingling. A feeling for a piss break........

I......think there is going to be a Brodus sighting.....or another Divas' match.

I'm not sure which...


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Vader time.. Who?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*fuck another break ?*


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Former main eventer is vader


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

commercial

Vince buries D Bryan

commercial

^This is how you program a great show folks...wtf.


----------



## Naturaltitman (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

ITS VADER TIME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

If it's Vader i'll mark forget clobbering time... it's VADER TIME


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

man worlds worst Tenants looks awesome lol. guy looks like a wannabe Austin which makes it great.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Is it really Vader Time? Hmm..


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Amazing_Cult said:


> I'm getting that tingling. A feeling for a piss break........
> 
> I......think there is going to be a Brodus sighting.....or another Divas' match.
> 
> I'm not sure which...


Brodus is now Smackdown exclusive apparently.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Shane Douglas commercial lol


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Mystery man has to be Damien Demento. He was in the first Raw main event.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Is NWO this Sunday? Thank God. So hopefully this terrible WWE title program ends in 6 days.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

inb4 they announce Ric Flair for Raw 1000


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I'll give it until 3:33 before we have another ad break.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince borrowed HHH's shovel in that segment. D-Bry's definitely going to jobber status.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Borias said:


> Lulz. But seriously, what's with all the filler and commercials?


I know.



NathWFC said:


> Another fucking break already? It's been literally 2 fucking minutes you cunts?!


I know.



The-Rock-Says said:


> Rock316AE is Vince


??????????????


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

DOINK!!


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

wow that audience was pretty small for wwe


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Next world champ speaking.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

If Daniel Bryan doesn't win the title at the PPV, he's done as a top heel.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Max Moon cameo!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Rock316AE said:


> :lmao :vince :lmao Vince burying indy guys, comedy. I love wrestling again for 2 minutes.


Completely agree. It was almost as funny as when he buried the Big Show at the beginning of the show.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

The Brain is tremendous


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Bobby the Brain!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Green Light said:


> Lmfao Vince must have been reading Rock316AE's posts


:lmao Vince is a genius!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Heenan GOAT


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

A WILD HEATH SLATER APPEARS!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Christ on a god damn cracker.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Bobby The Brain is so fucking cool, no question.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Who are they feeding Heath Slater to then?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Finally, Dolph Ziggler brings some sanity to this '1000 Raws' greatest moments BS by talking about stuff that was actually great, and didn't involve himself in the angle.

Thank you Dolph.  I hope you win on Sunday just for that.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince has to stop burying people, this shit is getting out of hand. Vince has had more screen time tonight than everyone combined. He's buried Ace, Natalya, JR, Brodus sorta, Daniel Bryan, David Otunga, Zach Ryder, I can't keep count anymore.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

wait, what?!?! Dolph wasn't in the 1st episode so why the fuck has he picked it?! doesn't he know your meant to use them to put yourself over!! 

(mild sarcasm)


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Heath Slater is hilarious.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

IT'S VADER TIME


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Get this hick out of the ring now


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Heath Slater is a legend.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao Heath Slater's mic skills.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Shut up Slater


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Justin Roberts always wears teal. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

HOPE ITS SID


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ITS VADER TIME!!!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Come on Vader! IT'S TIME FOR THE PAIN GAME!


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

lol heath is so hilarious XD


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Slater gave it away.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Slater just gets EVERYONE to fucking hate him.

VADERRRRR


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

IT'S TIME


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*










cletus in the ring

VADER!!!!


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

IT'S VADER TIMEEEEE


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I think the constant giggling from Cole and Lawler will put me in the ground long before my time.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

what in the blue fuck? VADER MARK OUT MOMENT!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

vader


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh shit it is Vader!


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Slater is fucking awesome


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

IT'S VADER TIMEEEEEEE!


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

THE MASTADON!!! LOL


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

WTF!? Why is Vader here?


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Holy Sh*t!!!!!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

OMFG VADER!!!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

fucking goosebumps!!!


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MARKING THE FUCK OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

VADER VADER VADER!


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



KuritaDavion said:


> Get this hick out of the ring now


:lmao

marking out to this theme right noww!!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Its Vader time!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Heath Slater you know damn well you're a Superstars Superstar.

Slater fucking gave it away...DOESN'T MATTER, MOTHER FUCKIN BIG VAN VADER TIME


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Fuck YES Vader!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

ITS VADER TIME!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*YEP!*


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

MARKING OUT


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Hey look its Vader


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Holy shit Vader is fucking fat.:lmao


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

holy shit


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*Oh god I hope Vader doesn't have a heart attack in the ring.*


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh fucking dear.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

VADER! VADER! VADER!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Who is that fat man


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vader!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Goddamn, is Vader pregnant?


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Slater set it up well too. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

if he falls again I will die of laughter


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

moonsault please


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vader has a sexy rear end.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Wow, Vader hasn't changed a bit lol.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vader..mark the f**k out!


----------



## Federation Bhoy (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Slater fuckin spoilin it


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Headliner said:


> Holy shit Vader is fucking fat.:lmao


He was fat 20 years ago too, haha. He looks the same IMO.

This is awesome. Vader rocks.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Please don't fall off the ring this time.

Think he's blown up from walking to the ring.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I know the roster is thin but omg what a terrible fatal 4 to determine a number 1 contender. The world title scene is a joke right now on both sides.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Did anyone see the fan touch Vader's boob


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vader was huge when I was a kid!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Frankie's dad from Boy Meets World!

WWE: Fuck the young guys. Fuck those gingers too.


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh Shit! Vader is gonna beat the hell out of Slater!


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

lolol @ all the kids like "who the fk is this?"


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Can't wait to see AJ lay the smackdown on Kane


Don't you mean the staredown?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

He looks EXACTLY THE SAME as he did 20 years ago


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Let's see that stiff style baby!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

"Hey, that guy was on Boy Meets World!"


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

True, Lawler, true.

He looked like a big fat bastard in a mask back then, and he still looks the same now! It's amazing!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Nice surprise with Vader. Looks the same as he was in 96.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Fucking legend


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Brodus Clay Vs. Vader:

Battle of the Side Boob.

Book it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Headliner said:


> Holy shit Vader is fucking fat.:lmao





LadyCroft said:


> *Oh god I hope Vader doesn't have a heart attack in the ring.*


Y'all....
:lol


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

He's over


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

i thought Vader was dead? is Vader trending


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Headliner said:


> Holy shit Vader is fucking fat.:lmao


lol what? vader was always fat
looks exactly the same just in high definition now


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LOL at Heath "SHUT UP!"


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I'll hand it to them.. at least it isn't one of the usual legends that they use...

It's nice to see Vader again.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Suck it in Heath. This is the most excited any crowd has ever been for one of your matches.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vader gets bigger crowd chants than Sheamus, Del Rio and Sin Cara combined.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Brodus vs Vader would have been more interesting.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Who's fatter, Old Man Vader or Druggie Jim Neidhart?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

In before Vader makes Heath Slater's eye pop out.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Headliner said:


> Holy shit Vader is fucking fat.:lmao


He's always been that fat.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I hope he doesn't bust his ass again


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vader should replace Tensai.


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Imagine a moonsault


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Brodus v Otunga for the preshow? Sounds alright. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

"Vader is fat"

When was Vader ever not fat?


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Always liked Vader


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This motherfucker needs to do dat cartwheel.
Impact Zone chant....


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

"You've still got it" chants. Marking.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

you still got it chants <3


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Damn right he's still got it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Freeloader said:


> He was fat 20 years ago too, haha. He looks the same IMO.
> 
> This is awesome. Vader rocks.


Nah. Age is part of the reason though.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

"You Still Got It!" 

No...no he really doesn't.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Lets hope his eye does not come out.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vader is OVER. Rock/Vader WM29.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

He looks the same as he did 15 years ago, maybe a little fatter but otherwise the same, and he can still go too.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

"YOU STILL GOT IT!"


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

HUGE U STILL GOT IT Chants


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Always liked Vader. Nice to see him back but damn hes got huge beer gut


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

"you still got it" chants

damn right. 

Fire Khali. Bring back Vader.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vader all jiggling and crap.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



The-Rock-Says said:


> He's over


weight


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

vader doin better than 90% of the roster


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

It's good to see Vader. Lol the kids have no idea.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vader is still the shit


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

If he does a moonsault my god I will lose it


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

57 years old and Vader is still a million times better than Brodus Clay


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

VADER BOMBB!! VADER BOMB! VADER BOMB!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh please do a moonsault!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



TripleG said:


> "You Still Got It!"
> 
> No...no he really doesn't.




What, just because he's breathing hard after being in the ring 3 minutes? :shocked:


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vader should get the world title shot he's more legit than any of those 4. At least he was a true main eventer.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Amber B said:


> Frankie's dad from Boy Meets World!
> 
> WWE: Fuck the young guys. Fuck those gingers too.


YEA! A time before this forum! LOL VADER BOMB!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vader is tired as hell. Haha.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Lets hope shawn isn't here, hed hate to see vader get over


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

"VADER BOMB" chants. FUCK YES.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

here is all you need to know about the wwe shitty product right now....vader a guy who hasnt been in wwe in 14 years is more over then the entire fucking roster !


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vader Bomb!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh, that's the move that Swagger can never seem to land...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Vader should replace Tensai.


*Vader should HURT Tensai.*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Squashed.

Literally.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I was hoping for the Vadersault!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

That was so awesome. I hope the July 23rd show has more moments like this.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vader should be facing Sheamus at the PPV fuck


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vader better than these FCW orton bots


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vader needs resigned


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

...So a return means he's coming back?
Punk, you're looking at your next opponent.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Atleast he makes up for the last time he was at raw.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

got scared he was gonna do the sault


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



RatedR IWC Star said:


> here is all you need to know about the wwe shitty product right now....vader a guy who hasnt been in wwe in 14 years is more over then the entire fucking roster !


Hahaha.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

At least that was an entertaining squash match


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Vader should replace Tensai.


As far as popularity goes, he already did.


----------



## jcwkings (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vader looks the same haha. Rather impressive


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Awesome squash match.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Cut to a bunch of kids making JR faces.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Great moment!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Not bad, the old man can still go..


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

That was a good surprise. Glad to see Vader come back for one match.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vader has to move so that Heath can kick out..

Vader Bomb!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

WWE Be a Star commercial when earlier tonight Vince makes fun of JR.

How ironic.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Lawler still doesn't have any pizza, I guess dominos can't afford GPS.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

David Otunga is a star?

The fuck?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

bullying affects Michael Cole because of John Cena


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

OH MY GOD FUCK OFF WITH THE BULLYING SHIT ALREADY


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Heavenly Invader said:


> I was hoping for the Vadersault!


And watch Vader kill himself? No thanks.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Marked out for Vader. 

LOL at those thinking he's back. :lmao


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Bowling effects everyone. Just look at the Big Lebowski. That movie is full of bowling.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Why is Khali in the wwe? we need two titles so this clown can be in number 1 contender matches?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh god, how would you feel if you were a kid and came to a WWE sponsored event, and the superstar was David Otunga?


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Funny. Didn't Vince just bully J.R like a half an hour ago?


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Gave me chills and woke me up


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

little kid: how do you stop bullies
david otunga: get a lawyer


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

WWE is just so fucking baffling. :lmao God bless their dumbasses.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Not bullying doesn't make you a star. It makes you a nerd.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao @ Otunga talking about bullying.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LOL, 18 years ago, I used to go to that YMCA...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

DAT STEPHANIE.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Him wrestling with his eye popped out still can't watch it. Tough SOB. Lol at Otunga with his coffee at be A STAR


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*that was great*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I can't figure out WWE crowds..

Boston-Terrible
Hartford-Awesome
NYC-Insane
NC/SC/Georgia-Terrible
Miami-Awesome
Orlando-Terrible
LA-Terrible
Las Vegas-Terrible
Chicago-Amazing

I can't find a pattern.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Don't Be A Star, Be a Bully!!!


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Maybe the pizza delivery guy is Chris Jericho and he got lost on his way to the ring.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I can't believe WWE is promoting Be A Star when Vince was shown laughing at Horny mocking JR and Vince is going around burying everyone.



Amber B said:


> ...So a return means he's coming back?
> Punk, you're looking at your next opponent.


I thought the same thing.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

If they want to bring old fat guys back, bring back The Shockmaster I say.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I fucking love AJ.


----------



## jcwkings (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vader's theme was awesome, sick chord


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ still smoking hot!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ!

hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Borias said:


> Oh god, how would you feel if you were a kid and came to a WWE sponsored event, and the superstar was David Otunga?


First I'd cry and then I'd suddenly turn into a TNA fan.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Daaawwwwwwwww...


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Lol @ Punk simpin


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Punk talking about trust? Looks like we'll see a swerve.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Don't do anything crazy? LOL Punk you have no clue what you're dealing with.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Dat face


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vader is still better than Big Show.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

these three hour raws have WAY too much AJ


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



RatedR IWC Star said:


> here is all you need to know about the wwe shitty product right now....vader a guy who hasnt been in wwe in 14 years is more over then the entire fucking roster !


Actually since 2005 but yep I agree totally. Vader>current roster


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Okay sorry guys. I'm back had to change my shorts. Jizz just everywhere...


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

UknowWho said:


> Atleast he makes up for the last time he was at raw.


Im so fucking fat........lol

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*Crazy AJ is awesome.*


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SP103 said:


> I can't figure out WWE crowds..
> 
> Boston-Terrible
> Hartford-Awesome
> ...


It's almost as though people's interest in wrestling and enthusiasm at a show isn't determined by the place they live...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Amber B said:


> ...So a return means he's coming back?
> Punk, you're looking at your next opponent.


*Vader to SQUASH Punk....literally!*


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

So aren't kids supposed to not like David Otunga? Does David immediately go "I'm just a character, wrestling is fake?". Or what happens when the kids turn on wrestling and see David assisting Mr. John Lauranitis with being a "jerk". 

Regardless looks like they found their replacement to go to promotional events. Cya later Miz. Being in a movie didn't save Kennedy, didn't save Dibiase and it probably won't save you.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Can we just book Cena vs Vader?

Fuck Big Show


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Speaking of overweight wrestlers Vader is better than, JR on Twitter:



> Tensai ate him. RT @IanIsAMonster: Dear @JRsBBQ, whatever happened to Tajiri?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vader put a big smile back on my face he looked the same as he did back in the day and he could still go


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



RyanPelley said:


> Not bullying doesn't make you a star. It makes you a nerd.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

The master of the universe to appear on the 23rd plz.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Twisted14 said:


> Maybe the pizza delivery guy is Chris Jericho and he got lost on his way to the ring.


Maybe it's the same guy who was gonna deliver the torch to Orton and got taken out by Jericho.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Vince has to stop burying people, this shit is getting out of hand. Vince has had more screen time tonight than everyone combined. He's buried Ace, Natalya, JR, Brodus sorta, Daniel Bryan, David Otunga, Zach Ryder, I can't keep count anymore.


Nah


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ's hot but Christ, the cutesy wutesy character she does is so annoying.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ has finally found her niche in this company. While all of the other divas have gotten banished to NXT, she gets plenty of screen time on RAW and Smackdown weekly. I'm sure some of the other divas have to be jealous of her, especially since most of them have been in the company way longer than she has.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

i'm still humming vader's theme. fucking awesome


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

im still in shock they had current talent cleanly job to over-the-hill talent...


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I have gone crazy i'cant stop laughing at Vadar I need help, I nearly chocked when i hope he does not get a heart attack in the ring comment was made in this thread . That's why I like crazy wrestles I am crazy myself someone help me please make me stop laughing.


----------



## KNuclear (Apr 24, 2012)

*Vince McMahon = Ratings = Very Enjoyable Show*

Wrestling Fans,

Let me start off by saying I (along with the rest of you) have been extremely disappointed in the quality of #Raw lately. Let's be honest, it's not ironic that the entire quality of tonight's Raw has been of superior quality. I can promise each, and every one of you that Vince had TOTAL control of the entire Raw.

<A Breakdown>

From a mature viewers point of view, take notice of all the camera angles have been almost perfect (no odd transitioning from viewpoint 2 viewpoint), enough promo time was given for multiple wrestlers, the usual un-watchable divas were injected into Raw seemlessly, with slowly transitioning the viewers for the inevitable Santio/R.R. fued, Ziggler's performance was great in combination with Christian's skilled ability at selling, and last but no least, the commentary seems like a night and day difference. Notice Cole/Jerry calling much more of the actual wrestling, the typical annoying Jerry is like an entire new self presentation of himself.

Not to mention the crowd added a very nice (pop) reaction/s throughout the show.

For this week, I ask all of you.

1. What was something you enjoyed most about any of Vince's segments.
2. What was your favorite part of the show? 6/11/12 Raw.
3. Could you notice any difference in the commentary?
4. Do you think Ziggler will win this Sunday?

Regards,

-K-


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SP103 said:


> I can't figure out WWE crowds..
> 
> Boston-Terrible
> Hartford-Awesome
> ...



Hey c'mon Boston has had some great crowds over the years


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vader being back was cool even if I wasn't born/watching wrestling while in his prime.

Gotta respect them legends.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> AJ has finally found her niche in this company. While all of the other divas have gotten banished to NXT, she gets plenty of screen time on RAW and Smackdown weekly. I'm sure some of the other divas have to be jealous of her, especially since most of them have been in the company way longer than she has.


She's a better actress than all of them combined that's why.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> im still in shock they had current talent cleanly job to over-the-hill talent...


That shocks you?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> LOL, 18 years ago, I used to go to that YMCA...


For real that is pretty cool!


----------



## Federation Bhoy (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

How can this current product hold viewers for 3 hours when its so stop start


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh god...if Matt Striker was on commentary....

"OH YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!"
"lol take a chill pill"
"NO WAY, BRO! I'M HAVING A MARK-OUT MOMENT! I'M MARKING OUT!"


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

King do you know where your pizza is? been missing all night


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

aww shit. it's time!

first time actually nervous about a match in AWHILEEE.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

boston is not in any way a terrible crowd


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> im still in shock they had current talent cleanly job to over-the-hill talent...


Not sure if sarcasm or just new to WWE.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

King doesn't know where his pizza is either.



Borias said:


> Oh god, how would you feel if you were a kid and came to a WWE sponsored event, and the superstar was David Otunga?


This would've been my reaction 18 years ago:


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Uhhh, did they add a scream to Kane's theme?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Man, I marked so hard when Vader came out. I swear i was looking at raw like it was boring. Man he's over then most of the roster, very sad day in the WWE. Just hopfeully the 1000th show is filled with moments to cherish


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

3m Cranky Vince ‏@CrankyVince
DROPPING MY BIFOCALS, HOPING STEPH BENDS OVER AND PICKS THEM UP.

Cranky Vince ‏@CrankyVince
JESUS CHRIST, MAN. MICHAEL HAYES JUST MOONWALKED OVER MY FUCKING BIFOCALS. THAT BLUE STRIPPED HILLBILLY ASSFUCK


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

WWE aren't really putting Domino's over tonight, it's been nearly 2 hours since King ordered his.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

bringing the mask back hasn't helped kane at all


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I completely forgot about the tag match. I guess Johnny had a Teddy Long moment.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Give her the three foot penis!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Why does he still wear the stupid second mask whenever he enters for a match?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Great to see Vader back in a WWE ring, clean and sober. He really was still going.

Hopefully he has a HOF induction this or next year.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I never get tired of Kanes Entrance.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> im still in shock they had current talent cleanly job to over-the-hill talent...


Uhh, you do know Big Show is main eventing No Way Out right?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



ShaggyK said:


> Hey c'mon Boston has had some great crowds over the years


No we haven't.

We were asleep at Survivor Series and the Royal Rumble. The last Raw I went to at TD Garden was downright pathetic. I'm betting NOC here in Sept will be a repeat snoozefest.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vadar you cunt can't stop laughing you have made me go crazy why did you have to be so fat.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> im still in shock they had current talent cleanly job to over-the-hill talent...


Are you _really_ in shock? The current talent was Heath Slater, after all.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Does anyone hope for a legendary 1000th show?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



ToddTheBod said:


> Uhhh, did they add a scream to Kane's theme?


Nah it's been there since he returned, if you're talking about the man screaming


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

a.j has a nice small ass.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

"Deep down in your soul, you have a heart."

That's an anatomy student's nightmare.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Gotta give the 3 hour show this. It gave people more time to work the mic and get over.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Borias said:


> Oh god, how would you feel if you were a kid and came to a WWE sponsored event, and the superstar was David Otunga?


much like the crowd feels at every PPV when they expect the WWE or WHC to be the main event and lo and behold Cena's hogged yet another ME spot.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Aj says Kane has a heart. I love her cutesy wutsy character. She looks and plays the part so well.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

That fucking pizza better be free if it shows up.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ is hot when she's scared :tyson


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

everything about AJ screams underage girl.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

aweee.. they have matching colors! How cute!


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Wait is the WWE title feud the ME of this Raw, apart from the Johnny being fired thing? I was expecting a Cena match of some sort.


----------



## Federation Bhoy (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Bit too much pizza posts


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Anyone see the guy checking out AJ's ass on the apron?

He was studying it.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I wonder what Vince is going to do lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I like how there is a Countdown Clock for one Vince will evaluate Ace. It is like they know how long this tag match will take, lol.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SP103 said:


> No we haven't.
> 
> We were asleep at Survivor Series and the Royal Rumble. The last Raw I went to at TD Garden was downright pathetic. I'm betting NOC here in Sept will be a repeat snoozefest.


last year's Rumble? They were pretty good as I recall. Red-hot for Edge/Ziggler (Edge ) and popped huge for Booker and Diesel


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



VRsick said:


> everything about AJ screams underage girl.


Except for her being in her early 20's


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

its just so funny seeing a diva being in a match with 3 other full grown men


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I need help gone crazy here Vadar has made me go so crazy I'cant help it I start laughing every time I open my mouth.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

In other news, the LA Kings bout to win the Stanley Cup.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

DAT OVERNESS.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

i love aj, but lmfao @ bryan trollface at aj


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ is hot period. Who cares lol.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Honestly?

I would plow AJ without any remorse.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I still think the delivery guy is Jericho. He has a history of getting lost on the way to the ring. He will be delivering that pizza in two weeks.


----------



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Vince McMahon = Ratings = Very Enjoyable Show*

fpalm He is the same guy running the show everyweek.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

King is such a fucking moron. :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*That pizza's cold as HAIL by now.*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Teh_TaKeR said:


> AJ is hot period. Who cares lol.


I read this way too fast and.. yeah.. Hot periods.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



NathWFC said:


> Why does he still wear the stupid second mask whenever he enters for a match?


Its okay. It's better than the other new one.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Cole making Lawler remember shit is destroying his fucking brain :lmao


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

what happens to the " timer" if this match goes longer then its supposed 2 ?..shit like this just makes everything look so choreographed


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

what a shit elbow

Punk is becoming lamer every fucking segment


----------



## Ekia (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

The pizza delivery is the most suspenseful part of this Raw....


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Crowd is surprisingly getting quiet in this match.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Dead crowd. "WE WANT VINCE!" "WE WANT VINCE!" "WE WANT VINCE!".


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Did Cole just refer to WWE continuity? Wait, these superstars have canonical histories?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Official indicated the tag was made. LOL


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Honestly?
> 
> I would plow AJ without any remorse.


Why dont you have a seat over there.


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

incoming chokeslam


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

If he chokeslams her right now, I will mark out...


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Punk at his partner.. unk

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

If he tombstones her so help me God.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

If AJ was underage, I'd happily go to jail.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

i want nothing more than for kane to fucking tombstone her


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

NOOOOOOO AJJJJJJ


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao Fuck me, this angle is so damn bad. Please for the love of God, end it at No Way Out.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:russo marking out for this potential woman abuse


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kane + AJ = Oddly arousing.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ's crazy eyes FTW.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



LINK said:


> Its okay. It's better than the other new one.


Kane gets off his second job as a welder around 10:30


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ol' flirtin' ass....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

The fuck is this?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LOL


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

She's Haryley Quinning right now.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Sorry AJ, Kane prefers screwing them once they are dead.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

kanes got a woody lol


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Skipping? What the hell?


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

lmfao AJ


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

congrats to the La Kings true underdog story In the shadow of the basketball team in LA forever and now they win an Stanley cup how great is that.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Maybe i'm just being Freudian, but I could have sworn I heard "fuck her ass" chants.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This bitch done lost her MIND!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lol at this shit.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

KANE = PIMP


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Wut.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Haha the nympho dance trumps the big red machine!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao 

Best tag match ever!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

OMG!

-barf-


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

WELL THAT'S A BIG WTF! RIGHT THERE!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This is not P.G.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

i wish i was kane


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

She going in on him


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



TheDeadMan86 said:


> *That pizza's cold as HAIL by now.*


No. Santino took it like when she stole Lawler's Subway sandwich


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Chick dig,the mask


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

She's a little girl! This is sick!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kane is so fucking lucky


----------



## therealECW'92-2001 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ok I want AJ To sit on my dick and ride the shit outta me


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

WTF?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I'd give my entire bank account to have been Kane there..


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

they need to cut to bryan's face like right now. definitely wanna see it


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This looks highly illegal.


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LMFAO shes sitting on his 3 foot d*ck


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

What the fuck


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

That moment when you realize WWE and TNA have switched places.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ wants to get pregnant. :lmao


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kane the fucking GOAT pimp.

So jealous right now.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Dammit I wish that was me.....


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

what a fucking desperate 7th grade slut


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Tedious said:


> Me too. Vince is like God. He finds disgusting irony and distasteful humour funny, like children dying and people having strokes. Kinda fun.












This pretty much sums up Vince's sense of humor, mine as well.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ fucking broke Kane :lmao 

And the crowds chanting "YES" :lmao WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:yum:

Kane ring boner alert.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

That's my bitch!


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Bitches be crazy


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Lol @ that whole thing. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kane's going out in the back to fap off.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kane is a pedophile?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Im confused


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kane got Lita and AJ. Luckiest man alive. I think he's going backstage now to fap


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kane just jizzed himself and is going to the back.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kane is going to crank out some knuckle children


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kane is a true fucking professional if he isn't wearing a cup.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

fuck you Kane fuck you. Lucky bastard.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

yes chants = haha

Kane's wife just loaded his shotgun. Hope the Big Red Machine owns a flak jacket for when he returns home.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao :lmao AJ


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

id love to kiss that


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Hahaha, Kane just leaves.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kane has hand enough of AJ's "offense"


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Its the three foot penis.

Has to be the three foot penis!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Punk to lose the title Sunday to Bryan! Lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kane was confused on whether to get her pregnant ASAP or to chokeslam her. Bryan lost to an elbow?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ IS RAPING KANE THIS IS RAPE I SAY


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AN ELBOW PINS BRYAN ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS!?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

The fuck was that finish?


----------



## thepunisherkills (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> That moment when you realize WWE and TNA has switched places.


:artest :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kane living the life

Fuck that finish though

clusterfuck of an angle


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Yep. Daniel Bryan is so wining the title this Sunday. AJ is playing both Punk and Kane to help her man.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

How gay is this.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*Aj is one crazy girl*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



virus21 said:


> No. Santino took it like when she stole Lawler's Subway sandwich


Haha.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

A"Harley Quinn"J!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I swear to god AJ is brilliant


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This bitch is fucking awesome I love her.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

For the first time ever, I actually want to be Kane.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Bryan is my new favorite wrestler. dude was about to benoit AJ.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ is so fucking cute.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

RIP D-Bry's main event run.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I smell love triangle!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao Kane's face


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I FEEL DIRTY!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

DAT AJ


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ looking right sitting indian style.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I can honestly say...I've never laughed so hard when her crazy ass started skippin around Kane...I died


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ IS FUCKING GOAT


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

What's Vince Russo doing these days?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Yes, finally Vince.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Um... Ok


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

TNA! TNA! TNA!
I'm not being facetious. Go watch them instead :lmao


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

That finish was disappointing. But overall that was awesome.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



The-Rock-Says said:


> How gay is this.


Nothing 'gayer' than a man and woman kissing.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

She's cute though....

*DAMN HER!*


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ is soooooooooooo adorable


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Now I'm starting to understand the love everyone has for AJ.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ is genuinely incredible. By far the most compelling character in WWE today.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I am loving this angle. AJ is that bish and ultimate playa!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Sooooo hot. So hot


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

ECW had one hell of a crowd


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Bryan getting pinned in a irrelevant way lol


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I'd love for her to do that to me. Though with Kanes size and hers, that looked very illegal lmfao.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Can't believe this guy haven't gotten his pizza.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

What the fuck was that finish, Punk has pinned nobody with that elbow and now he beats the guy who's facing him for the title on sunday with that?!?!?

What the fuck wwe is with this fucking booking


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ GOAT

Seriously her character has been amazing,


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kane will have his lips on her ass hole later tonight.


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ IS THE GOAT!!!

LOVE HER!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Vince McMahon = Ratings = Very Enjoyable Show*

Um, no. AJ was clearly the highlight of the show tonight.


----------



## pagc (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Kane went backstage to go beat off.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Dark Kent said:


> I can honestly say...I've never laughed so hard when her crazy ass started skippin around Kane...I died


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Aj is go to end up with kane and kane feud with Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Just informed my girlfriend that she needs to be more like AJ, willing to pay for the plastic surgery, don't think she's happy.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Vince McMahon = Ratings = Very Enjoyable Show*



Emberdon said:


> fpalm He is the same guy running the show everyweek.


On screen? No..


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

What is sexy about a woman acting like a squirrely little teenage girl? I don't get it. I do prefer older women though.

Why is Bryan jobbing clean to a flying elbow?


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

deadman18 said:


> Can't believe this guy haven't gotten his pizza.


Dominos is getting more bad rep than good rep out of this ad deal.

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Wow Kane looked bad ass for the first time since his new mask at the end of that promo!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

OK, AJ was adorable in that match, ha ha.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

It's not compelling or interesting though, she's just acting cute? What's the big fucking thing that I'm missing here?


----------



## TheFighter (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Twisted14 said:


> Kane got Lita and AJ. Luckiest man alive. I think he's going backstage now to fap


At least with Lita, he really wanted to kiss her. I think Kane believes AJ is more insane then him. lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ is stealing all the spotlight from this fued and it's so funny i'm okay with it


----------



## KNuclear (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Vince McMahon = Ratings = Very Enjoyable Show*



Emberdon said:


> fpalm He is the same guy running the show everyweek.


Obviously Sir, you are sadly mistaken, I know what your getting at, but if you think Vince has made 100% of every decision for every raw, what is the point of the ENTIRE creative team?

The entire *creative* team is in charge of writing the scripts, the story lines, and Mr. Hayes (go do your research) typically oversees the day to day script operations. You must of not read the post, before coming to your swine level of a reply, take your swill someplace else.......please?

Regards, 


P.S. If you just *missed* the big picture of this thread, please take a 2nd opportunity and list your 4 items.

-K-


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



DFUSCMAN said:


> What the fuck was that finish, Punk has pinned nobody with that elbow and now he beats the guy who's facing him for the title on sunday with that?!?!?
> 
> What the fuck wwe is with this fucking booking


Well,Bryan still looked strong,Punk cheap shotted him while he was trying to attack AJ .


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ banged the pizza guy in the back


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

kanes probably stoked he gets to go home to his ugly, fat wife later.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

love aj. but i think they spent a lil too time on her staring at kane.

they could've used that time more efficiently to give d-bry the GTS at least.

flying elbow finish fpalm


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Kane will have his lips on her ass hole later tonight.


... Now I can't get that scene out of my head


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*AJ is the new showstopper, the show stealer, the main event........

Sorry Michaels *


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Katie Vick is trending....

Oh god help us.


----------



## mb1025 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Silent Alarm said:


> It's not compelling or interesting though, she's just acting cute? What's the big fucking thing that I'm missing here?


Because peoples standards on a wrestling show is dropping by the week.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

It's not Domino's fault. Those sons of bitches do not enter buildings and they've been waiting outside in their car for the last hour.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Vince McMahon = Ratings = Very Enjoyable Show*

if only they made more effort like this every week, because the last three shows before this one were awful


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Cm Punk is actually in the main event, the WWE Champ finally, after weeks, is main eventing in the WWE.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Chick dig the mask and kane's 3 foot penis.

Some where in the back a deep sorrowed zack ryder is crying.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> That moment when you realize WWE and TNA have switched places.


Mindfuck, indeed.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



DFUSCMAN said:


> What the fuck was that finish, Punk has pinned nobody with that elbow and now he beats the guy who's facing him for the title on sunday with that?!?!?
> 
> What the fuck wwe is with this fucking booking


I'm not defending it...but everyone WAS kind of all "WTF" with AJ. She distracted EVERYONE and Punk was the one to capitalize.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

That was fucking weird.


----------



## thepunisherkills (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SporadicAttack said:


> Now I'm starting to understand the love everyone has for AJ.


Shes the phenomenal one!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

My signature should be the type of relationship Kane and AJ should have would laugh my ass off


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



CamillePunk said:


> What is sexy about a woman acting like a squirrely little teenage girl? I don't get it. I do prefer older women though.


She dumb enough to get gang banged. :vince2:vince2:vince2:vince2:vince2


----------



## Belal (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Wtf where is this feud going? AJ + KANE = true now?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Anyone else think that Bryan and AJ are still dating and this is just whole thing is a just a ruse to distract Kane and Punk?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



CamillePunk said:


> What is sexy about a woman acting like a squirrely little teenage girl? I don't get it. I do prefer older women though.


Most men have pedo traits. The difference are the ones who know they can do prison time for it so they stay away, and the ones who know they can do prison time for it but do it anyway.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

So we will be getting this for 3 hours?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



The-Rock-Says said:


> How gay is this.


Don't know,I don't get how it was homosexual!!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> That moment when you realize WWE and TNA have switched places.


I think you're right!


----------



## mb1025 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Venomous said:


> Cm Punk is actually in the main event, the WWE Champ finally, after weeks, is main eventing in the WWE.


Is it the main event? Or is Vince and Ace with other wrestlers getting involved the ME?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Dark_Link said:


> Chick dig the mask and kane's 3 foot penis.
> 
> Some where in the back a deep sorrowed zack ryder is crying.




Kane's three foot pole is legendary!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Is kane almost at the top in terms how many divas hes made out with?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



mb1025 said:


> Because peoples standards on a wrestling show is dropping by the week.


Women doing anything = wrestling nerds jizzing themselves


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



KnowYourRole said:


> Anyone else think that Bryan and AJ are still dating and this is just whole thing is a just a ruse to distract Kane and Punk?


Would be a great swerve. I hope this happens.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Venomous said:


> Cm Punk is actually in the main event, the WWE Champ finally, after weeks, is main eventing in the WWE.


Is it really main eventing when Vince and Johnny Ace are closing the show?


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Swerve, AJ is really dating the pizza guy


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



CamillePunk said:


> Why is Bryan jobbing clean to a flying elbow?


Beause Punk has been channelling the spirit of Macho Man Randy Savage through his flying elbows. Therefore making them 1000x more effective than a regular CM Punk flying elbow.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Dolph FINALLY being treated like a main eventer. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Brock L (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Kane will have his lips on her ass hole later tonight.


i can smell it from here


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

_*It's damn time*_


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

VINCENT KENNEDY McMAHON


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Why does he have security?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

BOSS VINCE.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Harley Quinn like that from AJ. AJ should have been Catwoman in the Dark knight Rises not fucking Ann Hathaway who can't even act.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I miss the Vince strut.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ is awesome. I'm in love with her.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince with his FCW Security crew.

Much better than his ECW security crew-at least FCW guys get paid.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This needs to be A.J.'s theme:


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Im sorry I NEED a sig with AJ skippin around Kane...that had to be the funniest shit I've seen...im cryin laughin lmaooooo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



KnowYourRole said:


> Anyone else think that Bryan and AJ are still dating and this is just whole thing is a just a ruse to distract Kane and Punk?


It's either that or she'll screw them all over since she's scorned.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Cheap pop of the night


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Is Kane married?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This RAW felt like four hours, not three.

I envision lots and lots of viewers will be changing the channel frequently enough once the show hits three hours for good. Come on now, this show was tough to stick with tonight.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Louie85TX said:


> Don't know,I don't get how it was homosexual!!


gay means lame
like ...... means asshole/douchebag/idiot

this ain't 1990 bro


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

All I can say is - why the fuck are Kane and AJ in this feud. In what could be feud of the year has instead turned into some cheesy cartoonish waste that makes me want the feud to end so both Punk and Bryan can both move on.

But I suppose Kane and AJ will some how make Bryan and Punk not look weak at the end of this feud.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

one life ends? FIRE CENA. needs to be done!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Let's see if we get the swerve.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince should fire king ultimate swerve


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

big show to pull a brock and save johnny


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince is gonna fire....Teddy Long.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Mister Excitement said:


> Why does he have security?


To escort Johnny off the premises?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



YimYac said:


> Is Kane married?


With kids.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Someone get the Scooter


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

ToxieDogg said:


> Beause Punk has been channelling the spirit of Macho Man Randy Savage through his flying elbows. Therefore making them 1000x more effective than a regular CM Punk flying elbow.


Too bad the elbow looks like shit.....

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



YimYac said:


> Is Kane married?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

YEAH fuck your scooter bitch. FUCK YOUR SCOOTER!!!!!!
I'm Vincent James BITCH


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Big Show is going to knock all these geeks out.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This show has been hilarious. Can't wait to see how this ends. Should make for some big lols


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I'll have been swerved if Vince is still a face at the end of the night.


----------



## KNuclear (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Vince McMahon = Ratings = Very Enjoyable Show*



Emberdon said:


> fpalm He is the same guy running the show everyweek.





Eulonzo said:


> On screen? No..


Eulonzo,


You Sir, are able to read & understand (the big picture) +1 for your intelligence!

-K-


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Amber B said:


> It's not Domino's fault. Those sons of bitches do not enter buildings and they've been waiting outside in their car for the last hour.


:lmao I'm sure the delivery guy called King when he was close and told him to meet him outside since he can't leave him car


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

He won't fire Johnny Ace, he'll fire Teddy Long or David Otunga instead. 8*D


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Last time this happened, Undertaker returned to stop it from happening. What will happen this time?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I hope Vince doesn't just fire him and that's that...


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Lol, Goldberg lines.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Vince should fire king ultimate swerve


I'd buy every single bit of WWE merch available if he did this


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Cole or Teddy Long is getting fired.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I see a swerve coming up.

:russo


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

There is no way Big Johnny is getting fired. Wonder who he's going to fire though.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



VRsick said:


>


Lol Kane motorboating those titties!

SPOILER its not Laurenitis!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

If it's king ill start a yes chant in my house


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Since I wasn't on earlier when Lauranaitis and McMahon first appeared....



*YES x2!*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



HockeyGoalieEh said:


> With kids.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



VRsick said:


>


Yeah I'd pick AJ too.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Someone did call Big Show coming out to prevent this.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

2 weeks in a row callin it incoming


----------



## thepunisherkills (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Big show vs VAder


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

SWERVE!

:russo
:russo


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Time for GEEK killing. Knew it.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AWW SON OF A BITCH


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Can vince take any bumps ya think?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I really hope something big happens here and it's not just Big Show knocking everyone out.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Cena is gonna save Vince here? Are you serious, bro?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

OH shit... NEW WORLD ORDER at NO WAY OUT...


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh for fuck sake fuck off Big Show you over sized cunt.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

i wonder what will stop him from firing Johnny. If he doesnt fire him due to knockout couldnt Vince just fire him next week or something. Big Show will throw all the security guards like rag dolls. Maybe Vince will have a heart attack.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Big Show, ugh...


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

That's a great selling segment.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

fuck this shit, im done goodnight


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Mr "Hasn't been relevant since 1999"


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Big Show shoulda just stayed away.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Get off my TV, Big Show.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

A beanie means you're bad to the bone. Hardcore.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

hey, Show...the WWE has already paid you alot of money for many years to do ABSOLUTELY NOTHING.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This entire thing fails if it just ends up as Show beating everyone up


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

It's not Vader Time it's SWERVING TIME


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

for many years? how long is Big Show's kayfabe contract.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

oh shit a shoot 14yrs in the making


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

AJ is too good for this shit company.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Do it Vince. You paid Hulk Hogan to sit at home on his ass. Wouldn't cost you as much to get Big Show off my fucking TV.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Rock316AE said:


> That's a great selling segment.


Give it up.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Amber B said:


> A beanie means you're bad to the bone. Hardcore.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Big Show is doing great here


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

DAT "youuuuuuuuuu!"


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

No one gives a fuck......

Especially this crowd, I feel for them.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Cena better not save Vince that would be gay. Unless he turns heel!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Big Show is killing it on the mic right now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Show you stopped being a giant in 1999 when you agreed to that fuckery of a funeral with Bossman.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Snooze.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Big Show is right, crazy enough. Vince doesn't let him wreck people. He should of won a Rumble.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Amber B said:


> A beanie means you're bad to the bone. Hardcore.


Word up.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This would be so much more effective if it was like 6 years ago. Seriously.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Show has been getting paid millions already to do jackshit but bury people


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

CENA CENA CENA CENA! Awesome crowd.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Damn, that Big Show promo is fucking great.


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh brother............................................


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Fuck these guys.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Welp.

I'm done for the night.

Congratulations to the LA Kings btw, they deserved it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

So maybe Big Johnny's job will be on the line in this Cena/Show match.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Cena could at least try to act serious for this segment.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

damn those cheers are loud


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I didn't see this coming at all.... 

Show always runs super late when Vince is on.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Here comes that smiling jackass to laugh off everything! fpalm


----------



## thepunisherkills (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

The Giant > Big Show


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

What a fucking steaming pile of predictable shit. Knew it'd be a complete anti-climax, as per usual.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Freeloader said:


> Big Show is right, crazy enough. Vince doesn't let him wreck people. He should of won a Rumble.


TV PG. Fucking Mattel.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

what's raw without closing with cena?

fpalm


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

He's fucking smiling.......


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Big Show just SOLD the PPV. Money promo.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

You guys can't be pleased by anything, can you? Show cut a good promo, shut the eff up already, my god.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Does The Big Show's beanie cry from being stretched so far? It obviously doesn't fit.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

The crowd gives no fucks about Show, rightfully so


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

My gawd Cena is so fucking lame with his acting.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Uh oh its the Cena comedy hour


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ladies and gentlemen, condensing jackass John Cena.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ace, Show, and Cena have ruined this segment.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Corny ass Cena .__.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Good God Cena killed this segment...Brutally


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I hate cena's tone more than his smile

Needs to die in a grease fire


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Woah, Cena hates cripples!


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Show had a decent promo, but meh didnt like the intteruption, now cena is fucking ruining it


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



kobra860 said:


> Cena could at least try to act serious for this segment.


He isnt programmed to


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

And here comes smiling Bob Cena.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



thepunisherkills said:


> *The Giant > Big Show*


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

WOW some stipulation needs to happen or we all just wasted our time.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

John Cena has cut his hair since he was last on TV earlier


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

FUCK YOU, CENA.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh boy. I take it back. More Show please. Just shut Cena up.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Tedious said:


> Would be a great swerve. I hope this happens.


It would be WAY too convoluted. How would they explain Bryan dumping AJ before he had anything to do with Punk? That would mean he KNEW he'd lose the rematch to Sheamus and KNEW he'd face Punk for the WWE title.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This is all setting up to the Finger Poke of Doom II at No Way Out.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

The beanie. The beanie makes it different.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

And queue the same old shit from Cena to effectively ruin the show.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Show always cuts great promos. He's a great performer in that aspect. 

The silly part is that they are acting like Show has never been a monster & a killer before, and that's just not true. Even if you discount his WCW run, the dude has been a monster like 80 times.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

"Everything revolves around you."

A physicist's fat joke.


----------



## WahhWahh (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Dat iron clad contract.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I was kidding earlier. Just left to get some lemonade.

Oh Cena is on the mic? Should be good unk2


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Cena = Boring


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Seriously. Vince McMahon isn't even in the back telling Jerry Lawyer to "laugh at Cena's jokes". He's laughing on his own.
How do we get him to leave? When will he leave... King and Cole are single handily ruining raw. 

Jim Ross, William Regal for Raw
Michael Cole, JBL and Josh Matthews for Smackdown

Its not THAT hard. Just replace them and do what you need to do already.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This fucking dude. Cena what the fuck man.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

That Big Show promo was not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Hey John...if Odds were actually made on WWE events, youd be the favorite, even in a 100 on 1 handicapped match you cunt.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

fire them all vince please, just tell him to shut up


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LMAO  Cena thinks he isnt the favorite. Does he believe his own shit.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Big Show is doing great here


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Pretty awesome mic work from John Cena, he's incredibly charismatic and it shows. He just owns that mic!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Winner at NWO gets the beanie.

I bet its now Johnny gets fired if Cena wins.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Why is Cena is still talking? All I hear is blah blah blah....


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Can't wait to watch Cena overcome the odds on Sunday. It's gonna be EPIC!


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Lol shut up Cena everyone knows you're going to win and overcome the odds like you always do.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Cena just called Show 14 years old. 

Also just said odds are against himself LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Cena thinks people think he is the underdog

FUCKING LOL


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Thank you Cena for summing everything up and telling the little kids what to think and feel.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Cena.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Nobody considers Cena the favourite at No Way Out? fpalm fpalm

Cena really is fucking with us now.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

John Cena should just join Mick Foley for a comedy tour.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Hmm... I really think this has something to do with the nWo. All the 14 years references 98'? No way out random summer event in the Wrestlemania venue. Shit for weeks then Vince comes out and Big show goes off on him. 

This should be actually interesting if nothing else.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Wait, didn't Cena give around this same speech about himself at WM vs. The Rock?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*Yawn*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

pretty good Cena promo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Doesn't Cena have like a perfect record against Big Show already?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

John Cena. Underdog 4 life!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



BrianAmbrose said:


> Seriously. Vince McMahon isn't even in the back telling Jerry Lawyer to "laugh at Cena's jokes". He's laughing on his own.
> How do we get him to leave? When will he leave... King and Cole are single handily ruining raw.
> 
> Jim Ross, William Regal for Raw
> ...


you could replace King with a sock puppet and it would be an improvement


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Kewf1988 said:


> It would be WAY too convoluted. How would they explain Bryan dumping AJ before he had anything to do with Punk? That would mean he KNEW he'd lose the rematch to Sheamus and KNEW he'd face Punk for the WWE title.


True, but almost every swerve there has ever been on WWE is convoluted and illogical.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

So... can we get back to someone getting fired now.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Cena. You have never been the underdog....only against Brock Lesnar.

Even people in Vegas were betting for you against The Rock.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Great promos from both men. BUT IT'S CENA SO IT SUX


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



TripleG said:


> Show always cuts great promos. He's a great performer in that aspect.
> 
> The silly part is that they are acting like Show has never been a monster & a killer before, and that's just not true. Even if you discount his WCW run, the dude has been a monster like 80 times.


This is exactly the problem. It's not that Show isn't cutting good promos right now, his delivery is excellent. But its insulting our intelligence to pretend like he's been a smiling babyface his ENTIRE career.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

well, looks like show wins this weekend...


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



NyQuil said:


> Winner at NWO gets the beanie.
> 
> *I bet its now Johnny gets fired if Cena wins.*


Yup, I'm Awesome.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince to screw Cena at the PPV. Boring.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This shouldn't be the main event.... crying out loud.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Down goes VIN MAN!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Kewf1988 said:


> It would be WAY too convoluted. How would they explain Bryan dumping AJ before he had anything to do with Punk? That would mean he KNEW he'd lose the rematch to Sheamus and KNEW he'd face Punk for the WWE title.


They don't have to go back that far at all. She's been trying to get back with him or at least talk to him since Mania but he blows her off. Since he's been involved with the WWE title, he probably told her that he'll get back with her if she helps him.


----------



## thepunisherkills (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

the 4 stooges :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

ooooBOOOOOOOTCH HE SOOOO FUCKING MISSSSED


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Uh oh


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Cena with them Shane McMahon punches.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Big Show with a swing and a miss.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

well i did call that he would knock vince out lol


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

lolololololol


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LOL Show WMDs VKM!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao that punch was ass


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Greatest shadow punch ever!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Well that was terrible in so many ways.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh wow, worst punch ever, lol. I could thrown a frisbee in the space between Show's hand and Vince's head.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*And I fuckin' missed it....*


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Holy shit chants


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

A holy shit chant..for this.
I guess Vince is dead for now.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

WTF Big Show is so strong the air from Show's punch knocked him out LMAO


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ooooooooo you in troubleeeee


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

LOL HE MISSED


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

:lmao Phantom Punch.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince is brain dead guyz! :jay2


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Poor Vince. Nothing good ever happens to him.


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

This is fucking shit.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

The air from that punch knocked him out.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

bunch of people called this show 

Kudos to you smarks

LOL fuck this show AJ was the highlight....... that is sad


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Cena cant escape one security guard but when him and lesnar were going at it they had to call the whole roster......right


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



TripleG said:


> Doesn't Cena have like a perfect record against Big Show already?


Yep.

Oh look, another Vinnie Mac appearence on Raw that's ended up with him being KO'd in the middle of the ring fpalm


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

F him up! Now's your chance! Holy shit Vince got knocked out..


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Did not see that coming and I liked it 

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

And they replayed it. :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Holy shit he knocked out Vince


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Weak ass WMD to Vince.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Oh god. No more Vince for a year.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

lol worst sell ever. 
Cena wins. But McMahon is gonna be in a hospital with a concussion and can't remember a thing. Until Santino and "Mr. Cobra" show up and provide some comic relief for us all.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Is this really how the show is going to end? I mean, it's not like Vince will be conscious next week to fire someone.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Lol. I fucking hate this show.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Looks like Shane has some competition.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

they should play a montage of all the times he got stunned now. Just to reinforce that nobody will get in trouble for this.


----------



## dave37534634 (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

THAT LWAS SEGMENT WAS HORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIBLE


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

HE DIDN'T EVEN MAKE CONTACT!

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

If that is the big summer angle...............


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Shit.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Goes to show just how powerful Vince is. We've seen the guy get hit a million times but every time it happens people are still shocked.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*Still halfway fuckin' missed it!*

lol


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

We need to have a sell-off between Vince and Ziggler....seriously they're fucking champs


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ace vs. McMahon
Lesnar vs. HHH
Show vs. Cena

HMM... some form of weird stable vs. stable story? I'm hoping for it.


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Well that was.... umm.... yeah


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

I love that McMahon always writes himself off of TV.

They better quit playing with the throwing up the "X" like that in a kayfabe situation. it's gonna bite them in the ass.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Lol total miss, and what a surprise in the replay they show it from the angle behind them so its not so obvious clever WWE clever.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

*Poor Vince*


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

another raw i knew the shitty outcome to 15 mins in....and 3 hours long this time. tune in next week to see if Barnabyjones gets the hat trick


----------



## Upgrayedd (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

what an awful ending to an awful show. this company has turned into a complete joke the past month.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

so another episode of Raw where Johnny was going to get fired and he doesnt cuz of someone or something happening. couldnt Vince fire Johnny from WWE.com or something.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

So Cena wins clean at NWO or Vince turns&screws Cena!?!?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Amber B said:


> And they replayed it. :lmao




With a bad angle of the punch so you can't see he missed by 4 inches.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

RIP Raw it was nice knowing you....


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

FALCON PUNCH!


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



BothGunsBlazing said:


> Women doing anything = wrestling nerds jizzing themselves


Except women wrestling. That seems to give them the urge to piss.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Another Monday, another abysmal, anti-climax Raw.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Intense end segment. Perfect way to build towards No Way Out!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Gotta love wwe's camera work! Even a shadow punch looks like a 1st round "Iron" Mike Tyson TKO.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Amazing_Cult said:


> HE DIDN'T EVEN MAKE CONTACT!
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao


That was sure weak.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

What an ending that was epic best Raw ever. Big Show is so awesome can't wait Cena vs Show on Sunday this has an Punk vs Cena type feel like last year so pumped for this match can not wait.


----------



## WahhWahh (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

lolWWE


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Holy shit Vince got knocked out..


That was about as unexpected as Tensai getting zero reaction from the crowd earlier.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

for a crowd that was pretty smarky for the whole night, how ironic and dumb that they didn't see that miss, wow just wow, where's ur smarkiness now crowd -_-, they should ahve chanted, "u fucked up" or something


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

somebody should start a thread '' I am not going to watch WWE anymore"

and go!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Most pointless RAW since last week


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Vince will have amnesia on Sunday and fire John Cena :cena


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Ah, I wanted Brock to come out.

Fuck you Heyman, you troll.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Dice Darwin said:


> Except women wrestling. That seems to give them the urge to piss.


No just WWE womens wrestling


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

How was this an awful show? :lmao

Fuck off.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> F him up! Now's your chance! Holy shit Vince got knocked out..


Who is this fucking guy with these troll posts?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Intense end segment. Perfect way to build towards No Way Out!


You need to pass that blunt over here, man.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Show is an Airbender. One swing of his fist, miles apart from Vince's head, drops him like nothing.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Well on the bright side that RAW was better than last week....


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Well Raw was decent, but this Big Show mess has to end..


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Am I the only only one that wanted Cena to attack Show?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12):*

Please cena, bury big show at NWO. Save us and get a far more interesting opponent.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12):*

Botch.
X Sign
Credits
End.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Man is this product stale. From top to bottom; not a thing worth tuning in for.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



ToddTheBod said:


> Who is this fucking guy with these troll posts?


He's not a troll. He's just a very, very annoying, Cena obsessed, weirdo.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12):*

Somebody gif that punch, I looked away and missed it


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Antho10000 said:


> Show is an Airbender. One swing of his fist, miles apart from Vince's head, drops him like nothing.


Its still better than M Night's movie


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Highlight of the night was Vader, everything else sucked.


----------



## dave37534634 (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

good raw. terrible last segment. you can tell they at least put some sort of effort into it this time


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Still wouldn't put it past them to have this lead to a swerve.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Eh, this show wasn't horrible. It is pretty clear that they are NOT ready to go 3 hours though.

AJ of course, steals the show again.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



ToddTheBod said:


> Who is this fucking guy with these troll posts?


A troll of course, trolls produce troll posts.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

RAW was not decent.. Take all Vinces cheap comedy skits and absolutely nothing happened except further retarding up the Punk angle and Vince trolling everyone with a shitty closer


----------



## Edge Head 4 Life (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

When Big Show 100% missed that punch, I immediately thought of Casey Jones saying "Whoa, whiffer!"


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*

Big Show will win on Sunday, and this feud will go.

Big Johnny isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



NathWFC said:


> He's not a troll. He's just a very, very annoying, Cena obsessed, weirdo.


Yes he very much is a troll. He's dedicated and the fact that he continues to fool people is actually impressive.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



RatedRudy said:


> for a crowd that was pretty smarky for the whole night, how ironic and dumb that they didn't see that miss, wow just wow, where's ur smarkiness now crowd -_-, they should ahve chanted, "u fucked up" or something


Nah, Vince is a very old man now, I can forgive everybody being careful, they all did a good enough job of selling it even if Show's fist very obviously didn't make contact.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*

Cena just made the same promo he did on Punk before MITB 2011 at the contract signing.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Therapy said:


> RAW was not decent.. Take all Vinces cheap comedy skits and absolutely nothing happened except further retarding up the Punk angle and Vince trolling everyone with a shitty closer


Yep. It was a shitty Raw again. 4/10 at absolute best. Improvement on last weeks 0.5/10 though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



CMB23 said:


> Looks like Shane has some competition.


GOAT


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*

Vince stole the show as expected. But Big Show SOLD the PPV with money promo until Cena ruined it with his "comedy". Nice selling segment, from Big Show's work, this PPV is going to do a bigger buyrate than CP. Show was tremendous, especially in this segment. + Vince is there for the Ace angle. I want Vince on TV every week.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



NathWFC said:


> He's not a troll. He's just a very, very annoying, Cena obsessed, weirdo.


Wouldn't surprise me if it was bboy in disguise. Still trolling though, whoever it is.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Trifektah said:


> Yes he very much is a troll. He's dedicated and the fact that he continues to fool people is actually impressive.


I honestly don't think he is. He's just a genuine weirdo.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Vince McMahon = Ratings = Very Enjoyable Show*

This was a great show. I can completely blame that on Vince too. So OP yes you are right. I think though they do need to put more effort into it though.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Intense end segment. Perfect way to build towards No Way Out!


:lmao

Show wasn't bad last week's, but that ain't saying much. Still can't imagine 3 hours of Raw every week being much better then this and god knows the filler will only get worse.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Big Show will win on Sunday, and this feud will go.
> 
> Big Johnny isn't going anywhere.


Probably. Shenanigans in the cage match, Show somehow wins, Cena's super srs from that point.

Gonna be enthralling television.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*

Show whiffed & King never got his pizza..2012 is real & the Apocalypse is near


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*

If anyone says the aj story line is good im gonna quit watching wwe.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*

There was some good stuff... Punk/Kane/Bryan at least got some promo time and they are making AJ integral to it. Hopefully Bryan goes over.

Ziggler won... big fucking plus right there. He and Christian put on a clinic... more of a plus.

The rest... meh. The end... Show ruled from Cena entering onward it was the same old shit.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*

Not a horrible show, imo. The four way was good when it came down to Christian/Ziggler, the ending segment was pretty good and the Punk/Bryan/Kane promo was wonderful. The match wasn't much but it was fucking hilarious. :lmao

Didn't hate it. Way too many commercials but I had a better time than the last two weeks.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*

Who would have thought we would see an 100% whiff on RAW again?

Not since the great Shane-O-Mac.....


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*



Amuroray said:


> If anyone says the aj story line is good im gonna quit watching wwe.


The AJ storyline is good. :hb


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*

Reading some posts I notice this site is still about"fuck this company"/"this show sucks" and 96& negativity for every little thing,Pfft


----------



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

*Daniel Bryan Jobbing to sloppy Elbow drop?*

WTF was that? It made him look extremely weak considering ABSOLUTELY no one has been pinned clean by that move since like early 2000s. Punk doing a sloppy awful one dont help either. 

Shit booking. Whoever booked that should be shot in the face. Is this how they make the No.1 contender for WWE title look strong going into PPV?


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*

So another Raw ends after another shit cena promo great just great


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*



Rock316AE said:


> Vince stole the show as expected. But Big Show SOLD the PPV with money promo until Cena ruined it with his "comedy". Nice selling segment, from Big Show's work, this PPV is going to do a bigger buyrate than CP. Show was tremendous, especially in this segment. + Vince is there for the Ace angle. I want Vince on TV every week.


Fuck off dude. Id rather watch cm punks corny promos on loop for 3 hours than big shows boring fat ratings killing bitchass.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*

Vince has never been knocked out before guys, so its still a complete shock! 

Anyways, this Raw, overall, was better than most recent efforts, but the show still needs work.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*

The Johnny's(Cena & Laurinitus) have been saved from being fired 3 times now due to interruption within the past year..WWE needs to lock that one in the vault & don't use it again for another decade


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Intense end segment. Perfect way to build towards No Way Out!


get the fuck outta here :lmao


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*



Louie85TX said:


> Reading some posts I notice this site is still about"fuck this company"/"this show sucks" and 96& negativity for every little thing,Pfft


Hello sir, you seem to be someone from out of town. Allow me to inform you of our deluxe suite that is available on the top floor. May I take your coat?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao
> 
> Show wasn't bad last week's, but that ain't saying much. Still can't imagine 3 hours of Raw every week being much better then this and god knows the filler will only get worse.


I liked it, Vince getting knocked out adds a layer of suspense to the whole thing. Will he screw Cena at NWO? I dunno but it was very well executed. Looking forward to the PPV.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Jobbing to sloppy Elbow drop?*

Um, he got kicked in the head first and people have jobbed to the Punk's kick


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*

heres hoping big slow loses and we never have to see him again.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Vince McMahon = Ratings = Very Enjoyable Show*

I don't know if they were just rasing the bar solely because Vince was on air but that was the best Raw in months. Overall, it may have been the best of the year. I loved the segment with Regal in the back and Vince dancing with the Funkadactyls/"Woo Woo"ing at Ryder. AJ was phenomenal and completely stole the show in a very good night for the Punk/Bryan storyline. While it didn't open or close the show, they paid a lot of attention to the development of that story and I for one loved it. And of course, Ziggler being named #1 contender was great.

Also, mad props to Vader. That was impressive.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*

That was only one of the best 3 hour shows WWE has done in the last couple of years. Very fun show and I honestly dont have much to complain about. No long stupid ass segment that are pointless.

It was good PPV build, some good wrestling and limited stupidity. Well done! Despite the fact that several wrestlers are out due to injuries/suspension.

I actually have some hope for the upcoming 3 hour move.


----------



## mattson (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*

Vader was great. Heath made those clotheslines look vicious and the promo before the match was short and to the point.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Vince McMahon = Ratings = Very Enjoyable Show*

Vince was great tonight.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Jobbing to sloppy Elbow drop?*

You'll get over it though.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*

Has there ever been a "Same Old Shit" chant???

Smarks should really start using it...


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Jobbing to sloppy Elbow drop?*



Emberdon said:


> WTF was that? It made him look extremely weak considering ABSOLUTELY no one has been pinned clean by that move since like early 2000s. Punk doing a sloppy awful one dont help either.
> 
> Shit booking. Whoever booked that should be shot in the face. Is this how they make the No.1 contender for WWE title look strong going into PPV?


Seriously how many posts in 1 night, there is a RAW thread at the top of the page.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*

Could it be possible? Will two heels win the ppv main events?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*

I actually enjoyed this show thoroughly.....a big surprise to say the least.

Still hate Big Show going over Kingston. Just give someone the rub Show and let bygones be bygones.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*

WWE are in no way prepared for a 3 hour RAW every week.

And Big Show needs to retire.. I am tired of the same old shit from him. And speaking of same old shit, fuck you Cena.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*

Big Show ratings killer? I think he's been good for ratings since turning heel. He's gained loads.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*



Brye said:


> *Not a horrible show*, imo. The four way was good when it came down to Christian/Ziggler, the ending segment was pretty good and the Punk/Bryan/Kane promo was wonderful. The match wasn't much but it was fucking hilarious. :lmao
> 
> *Didn't hate it*. Way too many commercials but I had a better time than the last two weeks.


ZOMG TROLL DO U WERK FER VINCE OR SOMETHIN


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*

John Cena defeats Big Show but no consequences since Mr. McMahon will be "out of it." Johnny and Show make his life a living hell until MITB.
Daniel Bryan wins the WWE Title with help from AJ. She is playing everyone for her first love that she is not over.
Sheamus retains the title. Swagger will interfere to try and help but it will cost Ziggler, making Ziggler leave them once and for all. 
Christain will retain the IC title after Cody works his knee the entire night. 
Ryback will beat some jobbers. Maybe more then 2, and still be hungry wanting to be fed more. 
Triple H will give a pedigree to Paul Heyman and do the "suck it" hand gestures. 
Brodus Clay will defeat David Otunga and dance in the ring with his girls, Hornswoggle and Santino so all the kids get mommy to buy the ppv on the preshow.

I don't know what else. Doubt they'd put Sandow or Cesaro squashes on a PPV since they are heels. So maybe a Sin Cara match. 

But Raw pretty much told us EVERYTHING thats going to happen Sunday. I hope I'm swerved and get every prediction wrong... but that would mean that Paul Heyman would have to pedigree Triple H.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Jobbing to sloppy Elbow drop?*

Eh, it doesn't bother me. There was nothing "clean" in that match, so it doesn't matter. Bryan got caught by surprise, and was already in shock over what AJ did. There. Explained away.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*



Brye said:


> Not a horrible show, imo. The four way was good when it came down to Christian/Ziggler, the ending segment was pretty good and the Punk/Bryan/Kane promo was wonderful. The match wasn't much but it was fucking hilarious. :lmao
> 
> Didn't hate it. Way too many commercials but I had a better time than the last two weeks.


Pretty much sums up exactly what I thought of it. Still a shitty show, I'm still not sold on No Way Out and won't be paying money to watch it (if I even bother watching it) but compared to how I felt this time last week, I'm at least just back in my 'same old shit' mood then last week's 'that was complete fucking garbage, I'm genuinely taking a break if next week's show is anywhere near as bad' mood.

Pretty telling that I'm actually a little happy to have watched what was a mediocre WWE show though.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*

Show's promo with Vince was very good. Should have left it on that sort of note.

Cena's seriously just an abomination.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*



El_Absoluto said:


> Has there ever been a "Same Old Shit" chant???
> 
> Smarks should really start using it...


THISx1000


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*

I thought It was an solid show I would give an 6.5/10 .


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*

Two biggest pops of the night.

66 year old non-wrestler cutting a promo

57 year old wrestler last relevant sometime around 1998 

Yeah.. RAW was great.. *eyeroll*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*



Amuroray said:


> If anyone says the aj story line is good im gonna quit watching wwe.


It's good. I'm now holding you to that.


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*

One of Vince's bodyguards looked an awful lot like punk, anyone notice?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*



mattson said:


> Vader was great. Heath made those clotheslines look vicious and the promo before the match was short and to the point.


i feel like slater will always have a job no matter what ever happens to him..ie. whether he ever gets pushed to do anything or not. he can sell and is great enhancement talent imo. i really don't see him going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*

Cena with the Mcnuggets joke was just so.... I won't even explain. But horrible raw besides Vince of course. WWE isn't ready for a 3 hour raw


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*

I really liked that promo and even Cena impressed me a bit,Too bad Show's punch was way off!!


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*



> John Cena defeats Big Show but no consequences since Mr. McMahon will be "out of it." Johnny and Show make his life a living hell until MITB.


No way does Show lose sunday after the way Cena just buried the shit out of him on the mic.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*

Die a horrible death, AJ.


That is all.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*



SummerLove said:


> Fuck off dude. Id rather watch cm punks corny promos on loop for 3 hours than big shows boring fat *ratings killing* bitchass.


That's your opinion. The bold is not true at all, Big Show was always one of the biggest TV attractions. 

Show sold it to perfection in the promo on Vince's face. Delivery, intensity, believability, awesome money promo. NWO has a chance to do a bigger buyrate than last year and that's on Show's great work alone.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*

can we get a Vader vs. Tensai match at no way out?


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Jobbing to sloppy Elbow drop?*

That segment wasn't about the match. Why can't anyone see that?

It was the development between AJ, Kane and Punk, leading to AJ's heel turn with Bryan


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*



Catalanotto said:


> Die a horrible death, AJ.
> 
> 
> That is all.


Fuck you go to hell you fucking cunt.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*



Therapy said:


> Two biggest pops of the night.
> 
> 66 year old non-wrestler cutting a promo
> 
> ...


Not many people would say it was great, but after being served the TV equivalent of a double shit sandwich with a large piss soda last week, people are counting their blessings that this week's show was merely 'bad'.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*

Decent show, better than the last few weeks. The good things from the show was mostly from McMahon, AJ and Vader. Everything else was just "okay" or "meh".

I love how they try to be "real" with some things and yet ignore other facts. Like the fact that Big Show turns face/heel every year or every other year. Like the fact that Show and Cena feuded a few years ago and Big Show threw Cena through a spot light. How dumb do you think that the fans are?

If the crowd remembers and went nuts at Vader, then surely they remember that Big Show vs. Cena submission match a few years ago.

RAW is going to struggle with a weekly 3 hour show unless they bring in the whole FCW roster and make things exciting. Ziggler vs. Sheamus can have 4 weeks of buildup and I still wont care because Ziggler is such an obvious jobber at this point. WWE is at a bad state right now.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Jobbing to sloppy Elbow drop?*

There has to be the occasional pinfall to a signature move to make near falls mean something in other matches. Every superstar wins via one of their signature moves on occasion.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*



Huganomics said:


> ZOMG TROLL DO U WERK FER VINCE OR SOMETHIN


I must be, it'd be impossible for me to have an opinion on this until the quarterlies come out.

But seriously, more enjoyable than the last few weeks and the people I care for did interesting things. I have no reason to bitch.

Plus VADER~!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*



Rock316AE said:


> That's your opinion. The bold is not true at all, Big Show was always one of the biggest TV attractions.
> 
> Show sold it to perfection in the promo on Vince's face. Delivery, intensity, believability, awesome money promo. NWO has a chance to do a bigger buyrate than last year and that's on Show's great work alone.


According to you, everybody who was in the AE is a big TV attraction and everybody who didn't is a ratings killer.

Face it, Big Show doesn't boost ratings and his fuck ass promos won't cause more people to order the PPV.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*



Amuroray said:


> If anyone says the aj story line is good im gonna quit watching wwe.


It's great. Now go away with your shit taste. :hb


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Vince McMahon = Ratings = Very Enjoyable Show*

Very enjoyable indeed. There was a bit of filler throughout, but I was thoroughly entertained by a few segments as well as the ending. I've seen worse RAWs for sure.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*



Therapy said:


> Two biggest pops of the night.
> 
> 66 year old non-wrestler cutting a promo
> 
> ...


Well yeah, when you take it out of context like that, sure. But it was Vince McMahon, y'know, the reason we have a show to watch here, and Vader, a legend who hasn't been seen in the E for YEARS. 

Not saying Raw was great, it was mediocre, but thats not the way to point out what was wrong with it.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Jobbing to sloppy Elbow drop?*


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*

The whole AJ/Punk/Kane/Bryan saga is wonderfull. Love every second of it. Easily my favorite thing in wrestling. Just hope she ends up with Bryan.

Like I said before, I really enjoyed this Raw. Would give it 8 out of 10. Hope this continues!


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



ToddTheBod said:


> Who is this fucking guy with these troll posts?


Some Cena loving dude who feels the need to constantly spout out his reasons why Cena is the man and is so awesome. Funny thing is if he isn't being a troll he's just making Cena even more hated due to his constant blathering about him.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*

This wasn't that bad compared to the crap they have put out recently (to be fair, I skipped most of Raw last week). I mean, what were you really expecting before a PPV like NWO? What more can you want that they can ACTUALLY give at this point? I mean Ziggler finally won a match. Ziggler fans should rejoice (til Sunday). They finally gave Bryan/Punk/Kane/AJ promo time to build for the match. Maybe I had low expectations, but it was an improvement.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*



Trouble Trouble said:


> According to you, everybody who was in the AE is a big TV attraction and everybody who didn't is a ratings killer.
> 
> Face it, Big Show doesn't boost ratings and his fuck ass promos won't cause more people to order the PPV.


Wrong, he was the peak of the show for weeks and is going to be now again. As for NWO buyrate, wait and see, that PPV is doing bigger than CP last year. That's for sure. That's on Big Show's name. Best playing character in WWE today.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Jobbing to sloppy Elbow drop?*

I thought it was a bit stupid as well especially after the epic match they had at OTL, then Punk pins him just like that and it's no big deal

Oh well, life goes on


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*

I enjoyed that RAW.

First in many, many weeks.


----------



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Jobbing to sloppy Elbow drop?*



doinktheclowns said:


>


That was on the announcer's table. Completely different. Why did you even post this? There was no pinfall following that move.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*



Rock316AE said:


> Wrong, he was the peak of the show for weeks and is going to be now again. As for NWO buyrate, wait and see, that PPV is doing bigger than CP last year. That's for sure. That's on Big Show's name. Best playing character in WWE today.


And if it does worse? Is it still on Big Show?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



AustinRock2288 said:


> Some Cena loving dude who feels the need to constantly spout out his reasons why Cena is the man and is so awesome. Funny thing is if he isn't being a troll he's just making Cena even more hated due to his constant blathering about him.


Funny thing is, people mark out for Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler on here all the time, and do they get harassed for it?

It's alright though, much like John Cena, I rise above the hate on here each and every time. Opinions are like assholes.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Vince McMahon = Ratings = Very Enjoyable Show*

Tonight may have been a big "fuck you" to everyone who doubted they could fill three hours. Let's just hope they can keep the momentum up.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Jobbing to sloppy Elbow drop?*



Emberdon said:


> That was on the announcer's table. Completely different. Why did you even post this? There was no pinfall following that move.


Complaining about the elbow drop? :lmao

It's a signature move. Not to mention countless people have had it as finishers.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*



JasonLives said:


> The whole AJ/Punk/Kane/Bryan saga is wonderfull. Love every second of it. Easily my favorite thing in wrestling. Just hope she ends up with Bryan.
> 
> Like I said before, I really enjoyed this Raw. Would give it 8 out of 10. Hope this continues!


This.

Byran was excellent tonight as was AJ. Great to Bryan getting a lot of air time and AJ acting was perfect. 

Vader and Vince were great.

too much pissing and moaning on this site about Raw.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*

did Big Show's punch even connect?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*

That was a three hour build to nothing, as I expected. The show was ok, it was remarkably void of anything that could be considered stupid or a giant waste of time, but the ending was a letdown.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*



YES YES YES ! said:


> Fuck you go to hell you fucking cunt.


Make me.




Big Show just needs to leave.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*



Brye said:


> And if it does worse? Is it still on Big Show?


That's not happening. They build this Show/Cena like a big attraction and not a filler match, especially now with Vince. This PPV is doing bigger buyrate than CP 2011, 100%. And when it does, it's 100% on Big Show's great work.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*



Rock316AE said:


> Wrong, he was the peak of the show for weeks and is going to be now again. As for NWO buyrate, wait and see, that PPV is doing bigger than CP last year. That's for sure. That's on Big Show's name. Best playing character in WWE today.


Yeah, the peak of a show, who's ratings go down each week. Is that an accomplishment? Thats like bragging about playing for the Charlotte Bobcats or being quarterback of the Indianapolis Colts last year.

And I know you "hate" any guy that came from the indies and I'm not too fond of them either but you have got to be taking bath salts if you think Big Show's character is better than Daniel Bryan.

And regardless of what you say, Big Show is not a factual draw. Who the hell watches wrestling and order PPV's just because Big Show is on it?


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

i'm going to agree that this raw wasn't great.

but i was dyyying on a lot of the parts on this show. absolutely loved the vince burials and vader bomb. that four-way was pretty entertaining too. and it's always a pleasure to see aj

but i thought the whole punk/bryan/kane/aj segment was a lil blahhh, like it dragged a lil bit more than it should. but hey, they easily still stay in my top three of the business right now. and with that, everything else sucked. carrottop and fat albert, big slow, and of course cena fpalm

but at least it's gotten better than the past several weeks, where the only thing keeping me interested was aj. i shouldn't have to like wrestling just for one female character that barely gets any in-ring time. if she did get more in-ring time, then maybe i'll respect it a lot more though. but as of right now, even i still find it sort of sad that i'm only watching wwe to watch aj


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I did sigh when Show came out.

That's because I expected Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*



Rock316AE said:


> That's not happening. They build this Show/Cena like a big attraction and not a filler match, especially now with Vince. *This PPV is doing bigger buyrate than CP 2011, 100%.* And when it does, it's 100% on Big Show's great work.


And if it doesnt?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Vince McMahon = Ratings = Very Enjoyable Show*



The Pastor said:


> Tonight may have been a big "fuck you" to everyone who doubted they could fill three hours. Let's just hope they can keep the momentum up.


If mediocre and irrelevant television was what they were going for, yeah.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

My favorite moment of RAW was when the crowd was so silent during the Sin Cara match you heard a fan scream WE WANT REY MYSTERIO BACK NOW!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Holy shit I forgot the two former president jobbers. That was awesome. :lmao


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Funny thing is, people mark out for Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler on here all the time, and do they get harassed for it?
> 
> It's alright though, much like John Cena, I rise above the hate on here each and every time. Opinions are like assholes.


It's just weird that you're a grown man idolizing John Cena that much. Hogan must have had you saying prayers and taking vitamins in the 80's, too.


Nothing against you, but you got to realize you're the fan of the most hated guy to the IWC. So, you should expect some negativity from that, not mention you mark out for everything Cena related. If it was actually entertaining (tonight wasn't bad), it would be different. But you ruined that when you said last week was the best ending in years.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*



tlk23 said:


>


wait. i forgot about these two. one of the funniest moments tonight!

someone make a gif of hayes doing the super-saiyan then getting plowed :lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Vince McMahon = Ratings = Very Enjoyable Show*



The Pastor said:


> Tonight may have been a big "fuck you" to everyone who doubted they could fill three hours. Let's just hope they can keep the momentum up.


No one ever doubted it. What we doubted was whether they could have high quality content to fill the 3 hours and they have yet to do that. Mostly squash matches were shown or joke matches.


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Heath Slater was entertaining in short glimpses as always. They really need to at least give this guy a midcard push and stop treating him like a jobber. He has more character, personality, and a more unique look than 3\4 of the roster and he hasn't even really been given any REAL opportunitys.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Lets all be honest, they won't have Vince on everyweek. So the show will suffer for it. He's just brilliant.

Do people not remember other 3 hour RAWs?. They won't be like this everyweek.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Trouble Trouble said:


> It's just weird that you're a grown man idolizing John Cena that much. Hogan must have had you saying prayers and taking vitamins in the 80's, too.
> 
> 
> Nothing against you, but you got to realize you're the fan of the most hated guy to the IWC. So, you should expect some negativity from that, not mention you mark out for everything Cena related. If it was actually entertaining (tonight wasn't bad), it would be different. But you ruined that when you said last week was the best ending in years.



You misquoted me, I said that it was the most ENTERTAINING ending in a long time. I found it amusing. Of course there were better endings than that, but it made me laugh and seing Cole get his ass whipped was priceless.

What's wrong with a grown man liking John Cena? Am I not allowed to have a favorite wrestler just because he's blindly hated by 80% of the IWC? Come on man, use common sense if you can


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*



Emberdon said:


> And if it doesnt?


No chance, I'm 99% confident that NWO is doing a bigger buyrate than last year. That's mainly from Big Show's awesome work to build this match and the crowd investment. + now Vince is going to be there and the last segment on this RAW with Show/Vince/Ace/Cena probably did a decent number. NWO is doing bigger than CP, you can bookmark this if you want.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

There is no way that WWE can successfully pull off 3-hour Raws each week at this point. No way in hell. Changes _*have*_ to be made.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> You misquoted me, I said that it was the most ENTERTAINING ending in a long time. I found it amusing. Of course there were better endings than that, but it made me laugh and seing Cole get his ass whipped was priceless.
> 
> What's wrong with a grown man liking John Cena? Am I not allowed to have a favorite wrestler just because he's blindly hated by 80% of the IWC? Come on man, use common sense if you can


Did you forget? I like Cena, too. But damn, if you ain't noticed, people here hate him. And you seem to get offended when somebody calls you a "Cena troll". It's not a stereotype if it's always true.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

They trying to turn AJ into Lita?


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> They trying to turn AJ into Lita?


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao at that avatar, Brilliant.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Trouble Trouble said:


> Did you forget? I like Cena, too. But damn, if you ain't noticed, people here hate him. And you seem to get offended when somebody calls you a "Cena troll". It's not a stereotype if it's always true.


Offended? You really think I give a crap? I was harassed by a slew of people tonight, and barely replied to any of them.

I could give a turd on a Pogo stick if people hate him, the point is i'm allowed to mark out for whoever the hell I want. It's a free country. Do you see me going around telling people they're nuts when they go crazy over Bryan and Ziggler? No, I let them be. Somehow i'm in the wrong now for being bullied because I like someone other people dislike.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> You misquoted me, I said that it was the most ENTERTAINING ending in a long time. I found it amusing. Of course there were better endings than that, but it made me laugh and seeing Cole get his ass whipped was priceless.
> 
> What's wrong with a grown man liking John Cena? Am I not allowed to have a favorite wrestler just because he's blindly hated by 80% of the IWC? Come on man, use common sense if you can


 Well I wouldn't use the term blind hate so loosely like that, as many people do have legit reasons for hating on Cena. Not going to name them as it doesn't add to the discussion. There is nothing wrong with a grown man liking John Cena. Thing is, you've decided to sign up and continuously post on a forum that would be glad to see the man burned on a cross. 

You keep acting surprised and hurt that you get ridiculed, and your favorite wrestler/hero/deity whatever you classify the man known as John Cena, who people will endlessly take the piss out of everything he does. Frankly, its a tiring act. Then the added fact -you- will eat everything up he does or says, even if it is truly beyond horrible [You have cheered on Cena when he was doing his "LOSER!" schtick with Ace.]


All in all? You don't have to stop liking Cena, just don't keep throwing it in everyone's face and acting like you are some sort of pretty little snowflake. There are other Cena fans on this site and they don't act a third of how obnoxious you are every RAW thread.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> You misquoted me, I said that it was the most ENTERTAINING ending in a long time. I found it amusing. Of course there were better endings than that, but it made me laugh and seing Cole get his ass whipped was priceless.
> 
> What's wrong with a grown man liking John Cena? Am I not allowed to have a favorite wrestler just because he's blindly hated by 80% of the IWC? Come on man, use common sense if you can



It's not the fact the you like him that's the problem, it's the large amounts of homoerotic behaviour you display while talking about him.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): Fuckery, Buffoonery and Ratchetness!*



Rock316AE said:


> No chance, I'm 99% confident that NWO is doing a bigger buyrate than last year. That's mainly from Big Show's awesome work to build this match and the crowd investment. + now Vince is going to be there and the last segment on this RAW with Show/Vince/Ace/Cena probably did a decent number. NWO is doing bigger than CP, you can bookmark this if you want.


I mean, damn, CP did like 170,000 last year. I hope NWO does better, as it should. But you have got to be smoking crack if you think that Cena/Big Show is the reason over 170,000 people will order this PPV.

I, myself, don't give a damn about the PPV, outside of the DB/Punk/Kane match.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> You misquoted me, I said that it was the most ENTERTAINING ending in a long time.n


:lmao

this dude is just as funny as the guy that's all over kelly kelly.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Offended? You really think I give a crap? I was harassed by a slew of people tonight, and barely replied to any of them.
> 
> I could give a turd on a Pogo stick if people hate him, the point is i'm allowed to mark out for whoever the hell I want. It's a free country. Do you see me going around telling people they're nuts when they go crazy over Bryan and Ziggler? No, I let them be. Somehow i'm in the wrong now for being bullied because I like someone other people dislike.


Bullied? If you think this is bullying, I'd hate to see what your childhood was like.

Nothing wrong with liking Cena but you acting like a groupie. You claim everything he does is great and the fact that you said last week was the MOST ENTERTAINING ending in years, more entertaining than the Punk shoot, Lesnar return, Rock/Cena segments or Vince breaking down crying, you were more entertained by a man stripped down and covered in BBQ sauce.

That just weird.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Well I wouldn't use the term blind hate so loosely like that, as many people do have legit reasons for hating on Cena. Not going to name them as it doesn't add to the discussion. There is nothing wrong with a grown man liking John Cena. Thing is, you've decided to sign up and continuously post on a forum that would be glad to see the man burned on a cross.
> 
> You keep acting surprised and hurt that you get ridiculed, and your favorite wrestler/hero/deity whatever you classify the man known as John Cena, who people will endlessly take the piss out of everything he does. Frankly, its a tiring act. Then the added fact -you- will eat everything up he does or says, even if it is truly beyond horrible [You have cheered on Cena when he was doing his "LOSER!" schtick with Ace.]
> 
> ...



There are MUCH worse Ziggler and Bryan marks on here. In case you haven't noticed, my last few threads weren't Cena related, I just like to enjoy myself during RAW and cheer on my guy. What is wrong with that? Did I personally insult anyone? Did I say anything that was uncalled for? No. People need to get over other people's differing opinions.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

So, what was Vince's big announcement that would "change the landscape of WWE"?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> There are MUCH worse Ziggler and Bryan marks on here. In case you haven't noticed, my last few threads weren't Cena related, I just like to enjoy myself during RAW and cheer on my guy. What is wrong with that? Did I personally insult anyone? Did I say anything that was uncalled for? No. People need to get over other people's differing opinions.


Dude....I LOVE Piper....but even I have no problem admitting the negatives about him.

You just keep riding Cena's dick and act like everything he does is the most fucking amazing thing ever. 

You sit in your room and make videos praising him till your balls turn blue.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

It's like they retwisted the Orton angle to a degree..Orton punted Vince when he was about to fire him & threatened to sue Vince if he did..Even if Show loses, he already let it be known, Vince won't fire him for financial reasons..Nothing is likely to come out of that "punch" I think


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm still waiting for that summer blockbuster storyline folks have been talking about. Because there's NO WAY a weekly 3-hour Raw on top of SD and PPVs is gonna work. Not with this roster, and not with this creative staff.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

lmao you posted like 4 Cena videos in a matter of a couple days, Your fucking obsessed


----------



## WrestlingFan96 (Jan 10, 2011)

This episode was meh. And yet again the evaluation of Johhny's job proved to be utterly and miserably pointless. This is like the 2nd or 3rd time they had one of these job evaluation things and yet again they somehow manage to do nothing. If tonight was any indication of what RAW will be like when it goes 3 hours full-time, God help us all.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Sometimes, I wish I was Kane.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Trouble Trouble said:


> Bullied? If you think this is bullying, I'd hate to see what your childhood was like.
> 
> Nothing wrong with liking Cena but you acting like a groupie. You claim everything he does is great and the fact that you said last week was the MOST ENTERTAINING ending in years, more entertaining than the Punk shoot, Lesnar return, Rock/Cena segments or Vince breaking down crying, you were more entertained by a man stripped down and covered in BBQ sauce.
> 
> That just weird.


It's all subjective. If i found that to be the most entertaining segment in a long time, how am I wrong? Fuck, some people call PPVs and RAWs the best in years, doesnt mean that it is. It's just a sentence to show genuine excitement for what you saw. Personally, I didnt think the Punk ''shoot'' was all that spectacular. Quite frankly I found it a bit overrated. it was Punk basically adhering the general concensus of the IWC, and bitching for 10 minutes about not being pushed and blah blah blah... See? I have an opinion too.

You need to stop taking that sentence so literally. If we started pointing out all the exaggerated statements made on this Forum, we'd all end up being Misanthropes.. If we haven't already!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> lmao you posted like 4 Cena videos in a matter of a couple days, Your fucking obsessed


Yeah, 4 videos in a couple of days, Cena gear on in all of them, allegedly paid a hooker to be in 1 for the purpose of discussing John Cena and not to mention, *75% OF HIS POSTS ARE CENA RELATED*!!!

DB marks are out of hand as well but it's different when it's about Cena because I'm a HUGE Cena fan but I'll be the first to tell you is more often boring than entertaining. And aside from Extreme Rules, I've never been on here bragging about anything Cena did, especially that bullshit he did last week.

My little brother wouldn't even call that entertaining and he's 7.


----------



## WrestlingFan96 (Jan 10, 2011)

So, where is this major announcement that would change the landscape of WWE forever.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Catalanotto said:


> Dude....I LOVE Piper....but even I have no problem admitting the negatives about him.
> 
> You just keep riding Cena's dick and act like everything he does is the most fucking amazing thing ever.
> 
> You sit in your room and make videos praising him till your balls turn blue.


Don't argue with Cena fans, you can never win.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> There are MUCH worse Ziggler and Bryan marks on here. In case you haven't noticed, my last few threads weren't Cena related, I just like to enjoy myself during RAW and cheer on my guy. What is wrong with that? Did I personally insult anyone? Did I say anything that was uncalled for? No. People need to get over other people's differing opinions.


Look, you act like a fucking groupie everytime Cena is on the screen. No one "bullies" you because you like Cena. It's because you are highly annoying. You called what Cena did last week the most entertaining ending in years. Really? A man being stripped down and being full of bbq sauce was the most entertaining thing you've seen on Raw in years? Would it still be as entertaining if Cena wasn't involved? I'm a huge fan of The Rock and have been since 99 but even I can admit that he does some dumb shit and that some of his promos/matches have been lackluster. It's ok to like Cena and enjoy what he does but please don't shoot your load all the damn time.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao The reactions of Punk, Bryan and Kane at the end of that match were fucking hilarious.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Cyon said:


> So, what was Vince's big announcement that would "change the landscape of WWE"?


Vince is in a coma. Did you not watch the wind from Show's punch slay him at the end of the show?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Funny thing is, people mark out for Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler on here all the time, and do they get harassed for it?
> 
> It's alright though, much like John Cena, I rise above the hate on here each and every time. * Opinions are like assholes*.


Yours is full of shit?

Honestly, I don't care if people like Cena, if they do, great for them. However, I constantly am baffled at how some people say they actually derive some sort of entertainment from his boring, mundane, routine, cliche, stale segments and 'humor' that's about as funny as an advanced tumor. Its absolutely painful to try and watch, in fact it makes me really embarrassed. I constantly say to myself "were I John Cena I would go in the back and bury my head because that segment was shameful." There are just a few simple tweaks he could make to his promos that would VASTLY improve his character, like cutting the comedy out completely and try, I dunno, selling a feud for a change, but instead he laughs it off and coasts.

Glad I didn't watch tonight. Might have been nice to see the AJ angle progress, and seeing Vader would have been really cool. Vince...it pains me to look at the guy and how much he's fucking this company up right now. I'd have loved to see another solid Big Show promo (I'll take Rock316's word that it was good). Cena ruining the last segment...glad I didn't see that either.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



CMB23 said:


> Look, you act like a fucking groupie everytime Cena is on the screen. No one "bullies" you because you like Cena. It's because you are highly annoying. You called what Cena did last week the most entertaining ending in years. Really? A man being stripped down and being full of bbq sauce was the most entertaining thing you've seen on Raw in years? Would it still be as entertaining if Cena wasn't involved? I'm a huge fan of The Rock and have been since 99 but even I can admit that he does some dumb shit and that some of his promos/matches have been lackluster. It's ok to like Cena and enjoy what he does but please don't shoot your load all the damn time.


read my last reply to Trouble Trouble. Same applies.

I'd love to see you write this to all the Bryan, CM Punk and Dolph Ziggler marks on this forum. When Bryan started getting over, the ''YES'' word was spammed everywhere on here for months! People claiming him to be a God and a GOAT and all that jazz.. Of course, it's only wrong to mark out for someone when that someone is John Cena. Give me a break.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Positives:

- VADER
- Punk/Bryan/Kane/AJ promo
- Ziggler/Christian part of the four way, especially both of their selling
- The end of Punk/AJ vs Bryan/Kane
- Motherfucking Fillmore and Hayes
- The ending segment

Negatives
- Sheamus/Tensai
- So many commercials
- No Cody Rhodes

Some neutral stuff too. Not really that bad of a show though.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



CMB23 said:


> Look, you act like a fucking groupie everytime Cena is on the screen. No one "bullies" you because you like Cena. It's because you are highly annoying. You called what Cena did last week the most entertaining ending in years. Really? A man being stripped down and being full of bbq sauce was the most entertaining thing you've seen on Raw in years? Would it still be as entertaining if Cena wasn't involved? I'm a huge fan of The Rock and have been since 99 but even I can admit that he does some dumb shit and that some of his promos/matches have been lackluster. It's ok to like Cena and enjoy what he does but please don't shoot your load all the damn time.


I think Cena fans get entertained by anything he does (no matter how lame or boring it is), so I think that's why Cenas fans are so easy to please.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



KO Bossy said:


> Yours is full of shit?
> 
> Honestly, I don't care if people like Cena, if they do, great for them. However, I constantly am baffled at how some people say they actually derive some sort of entertainment from his boring, mundane, routine, cliche, stale segments and 'humor' that's about as funny as an advanced tumor. Its absolutely painful to try and watch, in fact it makes me really embarrassed. I constantly say to myself "were I John Cena I would go in the back and bury my head because that segment was shameful." There are just a few simple tweaks he could make to his promos that would VASTLY improve his character, like cutting the comedy out completely and try, I dunno, selling a feud for a change, but instead he laughs it off and coasts.
> 
> Glad I didn't watch tonight. Might have been nice to see the AJ angle progress, and seeing Vader would have been really cool. Vince...it pains me to look at the guy and how much he's fucking this company up right now. I'd have loved to see another solid Big Show promo (I'll take Rock316's word that it was good). Cena ruining the last segment...glad I didn't see that either.


What baffles me most is that the same people bitching about the WWE being horrible are the same people tuning in every week. It's like battered person syndrome or something..

Here I am actually daring to ENJOY the product, something I should be crucified for apparently.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

This was an overall good show. I liked it, it was an improvement from last week. Many unnecessary filler backstage skits and commercials though.


----------



## imnotastar (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> read my last reply to Trouble Trouble. Same applies.
> 
> I'd love to see you write this to all the *Bryan, CM Punk and Dolph Ziggler* marks on this forum. When Bryan started getting over, the ''YES'' word was spammed everywhere on here for months! People claiming him to be a God and a GOAT and all that jazz.. Of course, it's only wrong to mark out for someone when that someone is John Cena. Give me a break.


in all honesty i bash them to no end, and it will not end, because other than punk(just a fan, not a mark)i think the other two suck, and i let it be known all the time. im a cena fan(fan, not mark) but i hate shitloads of the stuff he does. like tonight, why are you smiling and having a happy go lucky promo while the guy who has repeatidly knock you out is sitting across the ring from you. orton, austin, rock, hell punk would've went in all business, no joking around.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> read my last reply to Trouble Trouble. Same applies.
> 
> I'd love to see you write this to all the Bryan, CM Punk and Dolph Ziggler marks on this forum. When Bryan started getting over, the ''YES'' word was spammed everywhere on here for months! People claiming him to be a God and a GOAT and all that jazz.. Of course, it's only wrong to mark out for someone when that someone is John Cena. Give me a break.


Because Bryan getting over was something new and fresh, Seeing Cena doing the same schtick when it wasn't funny in 06 in 2012 is just sad and boring I dont see how your a fan if you can defend that.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> It's all subjective. If i found that to be the most entertaining segment in a long time, how am I wrong? Fuck, some people call PPVs and RAWs the best in years, doesnt mean that it is. It's just a sentence to show genuine excitement for what you saw. Personally, I didnt think the Punk ''shoot'' was all that spectacular. Quite frankly I found it a bit overrated. it was Punk basically adhering the general concensus of the IWC, and bitching for 10 minutes about not being pushed and blah blah blah... See? I have an opinion too.
> 
> You need to stop taking that sentence so literally. If we started pointing out all the exaggerated statements made on this Forum, we'd all end up being Misanthropes.. If we haven't already!


No...it just means I think you've got poor taste.

Think of it this way. You say you love Cena when he comes out, doesn't sell feuds by smiling and using his atrocious attempts at humor. For someone such as myself, I am mortified that someone above the age of 8 could find it amusing at all. The CM Punk shoot was pretty different from what they were regularly doing at the time, and it really blurred the lines of reality. It was the fact that he delivered it so well and you really wondered how far they would let him go in his rant, because usually behind the scenes stuff is strictly forbidden. With Cena we've seen this act for about 7 years now and its stale. Punk was praised because what they did with him was different and the delivery was excellent.

Also, I get the feeling that people think you're creepy because most fans wearing the bright Cena gear are chicks and kids, and your video clearly showcases that you're at least 25ish. That's sorta like showing up at a My Little Pony convention and the most hardcore fan there is a 40 year old guy with a ponytail. Its...weird. Personally, I couldn't give a flying fuck, as long as you're wearing clothes.


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

is it just me, or did the big show completely miss vince's face when he punched him? lmao


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

LOL, wtf! I didn't knew the show was 3h tonight. I'm in Canada and I watch the replay on the scores at midnight. (Cuz i'm working.)

So here I come, tune in. It's the entrance of Kane, I'm like, wtf, it's starting like that??? Possible.

SO, I've just watched RAW's ending with show and cena... Now it's starting. what the hell. I feel like this is going to be really bad now that I know the shitty bad ending-acting that I just saw.

Fuck, thinking of rewatching Slammiversary instead. 

God this product is mediocre now! It stink. I feel like watching a kid's show. Had the total opposite blast watching TNA last night.

hell... like always... i'm still gonna give it a chance, watch it, and probably be deceived!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Huganomics said:


> How was this an awful show? :lmao
> 
> Fuck off.


no sir, you fuck off....the three hour format lends itself to being more shit than good. I cant recall the last time a 3 hour raw was better than "meh". Dont bullshit yourself, 3 hours of this shit every week is going to kill the product.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



KO Bossy said:


> No...it just means I think you've got poor taste.
> 
> Think of it this way. You say you love Cena when he comes out, doesn't sell feuds by smiling and using his atrocious attempts at humor. For someone such as myself, I am mortified that someone above the age of 8 could find it amusing at all. The CM Punk shoot was pretty different from what they were regularly doing at the time, and it really blurred the lines of reality. It was the fact that he delivered it so well and you really wondered how far they would let him go in his rant, because usually behind the scenes stuff is strictly forbidden. With Cena we've seen this act for about 7 years now and its stale. Punk was praised because what they did with him was different and the delivery was excellent.
> 
> Also, I get the feeling that people think you're creepy because most fans wearing the bright Cena gear are chicks and kids, and your video clearly showcases that you're at least 25ish. That's sorta like showing up at a My Little Pony convention and the most hardcore fan there is a 40 year old guy with a ponytail. Its...weird. Personally, I couldn't give a flying fuck, as long as you're wearing clothes.


What he did was different? Didnt Joey Styles do the exact same thing a few years prior?

Point is, one man's trash is another man's treasure. Personal taste shouldnt even be the focal point of this argument as we all like what we like. News flash, you don't know me personally, you make alot of assumptions about me based on what I enjoy, but you really don't know.You don't have to like John Cena, but accept that some people do, and enjoy his segments regardless of whether you think they suck or not. I'm not a fan of shoot promos, I think they kill the fun. That's MY opinion. I have no problem with people liking that kinda stuff..

R E S P E C T..like Aretha Franklin would say..


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

"Big Show hasn't performed effectively since 1999!"
Thank you Vince! Someone finally says it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> no sir, you fuck off....the three hour format lends itself to being more shit than good. I cant recall the last time a 3 hour raw was better than "meh". Dont bullshit yourself, 3 hours of this shit every week is going to kill the product.


Regardless, tonight's show wasn't awful.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> read my last reply to Trouble Trouble. Same applies.
> 
> I'd love to see you write this to all the Bryan, CM Punk and Dolph Ziggler marks on this forum. When Bryan started getting over, the ''YES'' word was spammed everywhere on here for months! People claiming him to be a God and a GOAT and all that jazz.. Of course, it's only wrong to mark out for someone when that someone is John Cena. Give me a break.


Like other poster said, what CM Punk and DB did were somewhat fresh, not same old jokes from 2006-2012. That's why some people like him.
Cena on the other hand, had been doing corny jokes and lames promos for really long time. I just can't understand how anyone can find Cena's promos entertaining (except for people under 10 maybe).


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

I don't know if someone posted already but I was there at the show tonight. It was much fun. After the show there was a dark 3 on 1 handicap match between Cena, Otunga, Laurinitis and Big Show. After 5 mins, Cena hit his 5 moves of doom and won. Besides that, I liked the show.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

what the fuck was up with the way big show punched vince? it didnt even look like it hit him lmao

it reminded me of this


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> What baffles me most is that the same people bitching about the WWE being horrible are the same people tuning in every week. It's like battered person syndrome or something..
> 
> Here I am actually daring to ENJOY the product, something I should be crucified for apparently.


I don't tune in every week. The booking to the Extreme Rules main event pissed me off so fucking badly that I no longer make time for Raw. If its on in the background I'll do other stuff and occasionally glace over, otherwise I'm out or not bothering. As far as I'm concerned the WWE has done absolutely nothing to deserve me business. Any time they give a hint of pushing some rising star into some sort of interesting story, Vince and the writers are right there to blast shit right in the fans' faces by snatching that guy away once people start getting interested and giving us more John Cena (Triple H ruined summer of Punk, too, but I'll give Hunter a bit more slack because he at least has the decency to appear sporadically, and is 100 times more interesting that Cena). "Oh you liked Punk walking out? Here, have some Triple H vs Kevin Nash instead! You tuned in to watch Daniel Bryan chant Yes? I think some more Cena is needed over here!" Instead of the fans dictating who is popular (stupid, I know, after all, what do the people watching the product know about what they'd like to see...), Vince is telling us "no, I'LL tell you who to like." Guess what, it FAILS. Alberto Del Rio serious contender-FAIL, fans couldn't care less. Sheamus beats Daniel Bryan in 18 seconds in the curtain jerker at WM-FAIL, Daniel Bryan becomes totally over. John Cena-FAIL, he was getting monstrously booed earlier this year. All that's happened right now is they've put a band-aid on a broken arm. They've temporarily alleviated Cena's boos, but rest assured, they'll come back because they haven't fixed the problem to satiate the fans. Hence the backlash is going to be huge next time.

I honest to God believe that the best thing to happen right now would be for Cena to suffer a serious injury that sees him out for 6 months, or for him to main event a PPV and have it flop horribly. Or maybe Raw gets less viewers than Dancing with the Stars, does like a 1.0 rating. Something to wake Vince up and show him changes are needed.


----------



## Rocky_Mark0000 (May 31, 2012)

The show was meh..
Same old Cena beating everyone,zzzzzz....


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



Brye said:


> Regardless, tonight's show wasn't awful.


it wasnt *awful* (wasnt rly good either, not for 3 hours of television)...at least no more awful than the last few 3 hour raws we've gotten. Was this week's raw better than the last few weeks? Maybe a little bit...I still have a hard time handling the fact that the two top belts in the company are being treated like shit on their main show.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

itsmadness said:


> what the fuck was up with the way big show punched vince? it didnt even look like it hit him lmao
> 
> it reminded me of this


Yeah, Big Show completely missed him you could see it haha. I like how on the replay they showed the worst angle of it and it was real quick.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> What he did was different? Didnt Joey Styles do the exact same thing a few years prior?
> 
> Point is, one man's trash is another man's treasure. Personal taste shouldnt even be the focal point of this argument as we all like what we like. News flash, you don't know me personally, you make alot of assumptions about me based on what I enjoy, but you really don't know.You don't have to like John Cena, but accept that some people do, and enjoy his segments regardless of whether you think they suck or not. I'm not a fan of shoot promos, I think they kill the fun. That's MY opinion. I have no problem with people liking that kinda stuff..
> 
> R E S P E C T..like Aretha Franklin would say..


Honestly, you come off as somebody who think's wrestling is still real.

And once again, people don't dislike you because you like Cena. They dislike you because you jock the shittiest segments he's ever done, like last weeks. I'm a Cena fan (not as big as you, obviously) and the way I feel, if you are a true fan, then you can admit your favorite wrestler does have faults and often has shitty segments. And you thought last week was entertaining, like I said last week, Cena could hit the ring, drop his shorts and take a shit in the middle of the ring and you would still call it entertaining.

Every Cena fan on here I've seen (except The Model) all have admitted at least once when Cena has done some fucked up shit. It's like you try to ignore it and portray everything is the most entertaining. I understand, we all have opinions but if you get offended when others dissect your opinion or call you out for it repeatedly, maybe thats a sign to keep it to yourself or quit getting in your feelings like a 17 yr old girl who got dumped the night before prom.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> What he did was different? Didnt Joey Styles do the exact same thing a few years prior?
> 
> Point is, one man's trash is another man's treasure. Personal taste shouldnt even be the focal point of this argument as we all like what we like. News flash, you don't know me personally, you make alot of assumptions about me based on what I enjoy, but you really don't know.You don't have to like John Cena, but accept that some people do, and enjoy his segments regardless of whether you think they suck or not. I'm not a fan of shoot promos, I think they kill the fun. That's MY opinion. I have no problem with people liking that kinda stuff..
> 
> R E S P E C T..like Aretha Franklin would say..





Trouble Trouble said:


> Honestly, you come off as somebody who think's wrestling is still real.
> 
> And once again, people don't dislike you because you like Cena. They dislike you because you jock the shittiest segments he's ever done, like last weeks. I'm a Cena fan (not as big as you, obviously) and the way I feel, if you are a true fan, then you can admit your favorite wrestler does have faults and often has shitty segments. And you thought last week was entertaining, like I said last week, Cena could hit the ring, drop his shorts and take a shit in the middle of the ring and you would still call it entertaining.
> 
> Every Cena fan on here I've seen (except The Model) all have admitted at least once when Cena has done some fucked up shit. It's like you try to ignore it and portray everything is the most entertaining. I understand, we all have opinions but if you get offended when others dissect your opinion or call you out for it repeatedly, maybe thats a sign to keep it to yourself or quit getting in your feelings like a 17 yr old girl who got dumped the night before prom.





KO Bossy said:


> No...it just means I think you've got poor taste.
> 
> Think of it this way. You say you love Cena when he comes out, doesn't sell feuds by smiling and using his atrocious attempts at humor. For someone such as myself, I am mortified that someone above the age of 8 could find it amusing at all. The CM Punk shoot was pretty different from what they were regularly doing at the time, and it really blurred the lines of reality. It was the fact that he delivered it so well and you really wondered how far they would let him go in his rant, because usually behind the scenes stuff is strictly forbidden. With Cena we've seen this act for about 7 years now and its stale. Punk was praised because what they did with him was different and the delivery was excellent.
> 
> Also, I get the feeling that people think you're creepy because most fans wearing the bright Cena gear are chicks and kids, and your video clearly showcases that you're at least 25ish. That's sorta like showing up at a My Little Pony convention and the most hardcore fan there is a 40 year old guy with a ponytail. Its...weird. Personally, I couldn't give a flying fuck, as long as you're wearing clothes.


You guys have all been going at it for hours now on a POINTLESS topic. Clean it up or warnings will be dealt. Some of the lamest arguments I've ever seen.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

Its kind of hard to enjoy a product when its mostly Squash matches/commercials breaks. There are a few good things but there are a lot of shitty things and its hard to deny that. 

And for the Cena super fan... your shit gets old because you say the exact same things every week.For example, every week your like "WOW DO YOU HEAR THAT CROWD!! CENA IS SOO OVER!!"... we aren't deaf but we also realize that a lot of crowds are mostly women and children now a days too who go just to see Cena. Everyone over the age of 10 knows that some of Cenas "comedy" isnt funny at all but your like "WOW CENA IS GREAT ON THE MIC AS USUAL!". You cant sit here and honestly tell me you've liked all of Cenas promos/segments/matches.

im not trying to argue just stating what i see in the Raw thread on a weekly basis.


----------



## John_Sheena22 (Apr 19, 2012)

Well at least the show was improvement from last week....


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

yeah, i think cena is due for a heel turn. the only problem with that is, is finding a face to be as strong as cena to win over not only IWC marks, but also the women and kids in the audience too.

business is complicated. it's hard to find a way to satisfy your entire audience without losing a significant number of them.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



KO Bossy said:


> I don't tune in every week. The booking to the Extreme Rules main event pissed me off so fucking badly that I no longer make time for Raw. If its on in the background I'll do other stuff and occasionally glace over, otherwise I'm out or not bothering. As far as I'm concerned the WWE has done absolutely nothing to deserve me business. Any time they give a hint of pushing some rising star into some sort of interesting story, Vince and the writers are right there to blast shit right in the fans' faces by snatching that guy away once people start getting interested and giving us more John Cena (Triple H ruined summer of Punk, too, but I'll give Hunter a bit more slack because he at least has the decency to appear sporadically, and is 100 times more interesting that Cena). "Oh you liked Punk walking out? Here, have some Triple H vs Kevin Nash instead! You tuned in to watch Daniel Bryan chant Yes? I think some more Cena is needed over here!" Instead of the fans dictating who is popular (stupid, I know, after all, what do the people watching the product know about what they'd like to see...), Vince is telling us "no, I'LL tell you who to like." Guess what, it FAILS. Alberto Del Rio serious contender-FAIL, fans couldn't care less. Sheamus beats Daniel Bryan in 18 seconds in the curtain jerker at WM-FAIL, Daniel Bryan becomes totally over. John Cena-FAIL, he was getting monstrously booed earlier this year. All that's happened right now is they've put a band-aid on a broken arm. They've temporarily alleviated Cena's boos, but rest assured, they'll come back because they haven't fixed the problem to satiate the fans. Hence the backlash is going to be huge next time.
> 
> I honest to God believe that the best thing to happen right now would be for Cena to suffer a serious injury that sees him out for 6 months, or for him to main event a PPV and have it flop horribly. Or maybe Raw gets less viewers than Dancing with the Stars, does like a 1.0 rating. Something to wake Vince up and show him changes are needed.


Vince positions Cena in the spot he's in because he draws ratings, and he's a proven commodity. No one works harder than John Cena all things considered, and the WWE are not willing to give that spot away to someone they're not 100% sure about. You need to understand that the IWC doesnt make up the entire WWE fanbase. They worked hard to quell his boos because they NEED him to be the strong face he once was. People like to daydream about Cena turning heel. Guess what? Cena's heel turn will only be effective if he's fully cheered at the point where it happens.

I'm a grown man that likes Cena, sure, but i'm a fan of what he stands for more than anything. I don't play with his action figures or masturbate to pictures on his wall, I just respect and enjoy most of his segments. People praise Punk on this Forum to no end, I find him boring and monotonic. His jokes are just as corny as Cena's only he does them even worse!

People think John Cena is stale. Shit, over half the roster has been doing the same shtick for years. John Cena would benefit from having an equally great opponent to work programs with, but right now no one has reached that level yet. It's not just creative trying to hold back its roster, it's the fact that they genuinely have little faith in alot of their guys right now. They dont want to make the mistake of investing all their stock into guys that will fail. The ratings are already bad right now, until they have a plan, they shouldnt do anything stupid.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

^He's the problem, not us. Just like Vince is the problem with WWE getting stale, not creative.


----------



## WrestlingFan96 (Jan 10, 2011)

HBK15 said:


> This was an overall good show. I liked it, it was an improvement from last week. Many unnecessary filler backstage skits and commercials though.


Stop kidding yourself, this episode was shitty. Admit it. Big Show is in a main event fued. In 2012. What the fuck? Then you've got CM Punk's and John Cena's lame attepmts at comedy. Then you've got Kane acting like a pussy, when he should've tombstoned that ugly bitch with one name like a stripper, A.J. because Kane's done it before like he said in his promo. Then you've got Jerry Lawler with his fucking abysmal commentary. What happened to the Jerry that invaded a ECW show and said "This bingo hall should be made of toilet paper, because there's nothing in it but shit!" Now he's reduced to "WHAT?!" or "This is teh greatest ending to Monday Night RAW ever!" in reference to the abomination that was last week's ending. Then you've got recaps upon recaps upon recaps upon commercials upon more recaps upon more commercials. This is the worst RAW's been since 2009.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Can someone explain where Rutherford Hayes and William Fillmore came from? Lol


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

RKO920 said:


> Can someone explain where Rutherford Hayes and William Fillmore came from? Lol


At first, I thought they were presidents names but I'm not too sure now.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Best Raw since the one after WM.

If 3hr Raws are like this without Orton,Jericho and others, then can't wait for full roster 3hr Raw.

And Raw 1000 looks even better now after seeing fans reaction to someone like Vader!


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Vince positions Cena in the spot he's in because he draws ratings, and he's a proven commodity. No one works harder than John Cena all things considered, and the WWE are not willing to give that spot away to someone they're not 100% sure about. You need to understand that the IWC doesnt make up the entire WWE fanbase. They worked hard to quell his boos because they NEED him to be the strong face he once was. People like to daydream about Cena turning heel. Guess what? Cena's heel turn will only be effective if he's fully cheered at the point where it happens.
> 
> I'm a grown man that likes Cena, sure, but i'm a fan of what he stands for more than anything. I don't play with his action figures or masturbate to pictures on his wall, I just respect and enjoy most of his segments. People praise Punk on this Forum to no end, I find him boring and monotonic. *His jokes are just as corny as Cena's *only he does them even worse!
> 
> People think John Cena is stale. Shit, over half the roster has been doing the same shtick for years. John Cena would benefit from having an equally great opponent to work programs with, but right now no one has reached that level yet. It's not just creative trying to hold back its roster, it's the fact that they genuinely have little faith in alot of their guys right now. They dont want to make the mistake of investing all their stock into guys that will fail. The ratings are already bad right now, until they have a plan, they shouldnt do anything stupid.


LOL you just admitted that Cena's jokes are corny.
So you find Cena's promos corny but still find them as best things ever on Raw?


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

dxbender said:


> Best Raw since the one after WM.
> 
> If 3hr Raws are like this without Orton,Jericho and others, then can't wait for full roster 3hr Raw.
> 
> And Raw 1000 looks even better now after seeing fans reaction to someone like Vader!


Yeah I thought Vader was pretty good on Raw.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



paulborklaserheyma said:


> LOL you just admitted that Cena's jokes are corny.
> So you find Cena's promos corny but still find them as best things ever on Raw?


I never implied that they were the best things I ever saw, stop putting words in my mouth.

I happen to like corny sometimes. I don't think Cena's ALWAYS corny like some would lead to believe, but he's had moments of corniness for sure. My point was that some of the people that criticise Cena also happen to cheer guys that can be just as corny.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Lol vast improvement from last week. Aj, Punk, and Bryan highlight as usual. They were all gold tonight. I was laughing my ass off.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

I didn't think Raw was all that. I'll still give it a 5/10 because of Ziggler looking like a million bucks, Vince coming back (even though he wasn't great I mark seeing him), Vader, and a couple of good segments from D-Bry. 

Personally I can't stand the AJ/Punk/Bryan/Kane storyline.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Kofi's whole career:

:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> I never implied that they were the best things I ever saw, stop putting words in my mouth.
> 
> I happen to like corny sometimes. I don't think Cena's ALWAYS corny like some would lead to believe, but he's had moments of corniness for sure. My point was that some of the people that criticise Cena also happen to cheer guys that can be just as corny.


Didn't you say Cena's promos were most entertaining things on Raw? If not, then my mistake. 
Anyway, no one currently on Raw is cornier and more stale than John Cena, I think that's pretty much fact.


----------



## Iceman. (Jan 3, 2010)

Happy to see Hawkins on again, but what the heck was he wearing..


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



paulborklaserheyma said:


> Didn't you say Cena's promos were most entertaining things on Raw? If not, then my mistake.
> Anyway, no one currently on Raw is cornier and more stale than John Cena, I think that's pretty much fact.


No, I wrote that the Cena/Cole segment was one of the most entertaining things i've seen on RAW in a while. I was slightly exaggerating, but I really enjoyed the segment.

Anyway, I will end this now before Brye lays down the law like he threatened to. I think we've reached the end of this discussion anyway..


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

My bad. Is this the RAW discussion thread or did I accidentally stumble into the rants section?


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Big Show's punch to Vince*

Anyone see how badly that missed? You could have driven a car between Show's fist and McMahon's head.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

aj and bryan again the best parts of a weekly wwe show and vince is a god


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Going to raw next week. Hopefully I will see HHH and by a long shot, Lesnar.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Big Show's punch to Vince*


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Big Show's punch to Vince*

It's still real to me damnit!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Big Show's punch to Vince*

Weapon of Missed Destruction


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Big Show's punch to Vince*

WMD of Doom


----------



## savethedreams (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Big Show's punch to Vince*

wait? he missed... I thought that was an actual punch.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Big Show's punch to Vince*

The air pressure of Big Show is very powerful it be even a miracle if Vince lives.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Vince positions Cena in the spot he's in because he draws ratings, and he's a proven commodity. No one works harder than John Cena all things considered, and the WWE are not willing to give that spot away to someone they're not 100% sure about. You need to understand that the IWC doesnt make up the entire WWE fanbase. They worked hard to quell his boos because they NEED him to be the strong face he once was. People like to daydream about Cena turning heel. Guess what? Cena's heel turn will only be effective if he's fully cheered at the point where it happens.
> 
> I'm a grown man that likes Cena, sure, but i'm a fan of what he stands for more than anything. I don't play with his action figures or masturbate to pictures on his wall, I just respect and enjoy most of his segments. People praise Punk on this Forum to no end, I find him boring and monotonic. His jokes are just as corny as Cena's only he does them even worse!
> 
> People think John Cena is stale. Shit, over half the roster has been doing the same shtick for years. John Cena would benefit from having an equally great opponent to work programs with, but right now no one has reached that level yet. It's not just creative trying to hold back its roster, it's the fact that they genuinely have little faith in alot of their guys right now. They dont want to make the mistake of investing all their stock into guys that will fail. The ratings are already bad right now, until they have a plan, they shouldnt do anything stupid.


Draws ratings? What, in like 2009? Raw did a whopping 2.92 last week. If those are the kind of ratings Cena is going to be raking in, I weep for this company's future. The fact is that the audience needs a Steve Austin, Rock, or Hogan to get behind, someone that will pull in those demographics and hook the people. Cena doesn't do that, he was achieving some great success 3-4 years ago, but since then things have been on a steady decline and more and more fans have become tired of him, to the point where even with him on the show, ratings now aren't noticeably increased and PPV buys are relatively unaffected. In a market where the storylines last a month or 2 at most because they feel people have short attention spans for caring, having 1 guy carry the company for 7 years now is really shocking.

For the record, Hulk Hogan was getting a decent amount of boos when he turned heel in 96. Its not the fact that the guy is booed or cheered, its the fact that he was beloved by the audience for years and was always the indomitable good guy, standing up for America, and suddenly to have that same person turn villain was unexpected. That's where the interest comes from.

My problem with what you said is exactly this: they need Cena to be the big face he once was. They pushed Punk monstrously last fall to build up a new babyface to at least rival Cena. They had him win the world title, feud with Triple H and had him in several PPV main events, and he's in the middle of a 7 month title run now. And yet, he's still second fiddle to Cena, who doesn't even have the title. They've effectively made the belt meaningless because its not the centre of attention, John Cena is. If they don't give anyone else the chance to get over, what's gonna happen, Wrestlemania 50 with John Cena main eventing again because they still haven't bothered to give someone else a chance to carry the company? The fact that they're still relying on Cena when PPV buys and ratings are down shows that they're still clinging to a ship that people are slowly getting off of.

For the record, Punk's delivery is at least 100x better than Cena. Cena comes across way too much like he's the class clown desperate for attention who tries way too hard to be over the top in hopes of getting even the slightest giggle, and its pathetic. Then again, I enjoy more sarcastic humor, the other stuff is really lame and juvenile.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Big Show's punch to Vince*

Entire segment was a disaster. Cena throws soft punches like a 11 yr old girl and Show misses by a mile.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Big Show's punch to Vince*



li/<o said:


> The air pressure of Big Show is very powerful it be even a miracle if Vince lives.


He's like a character from dragonball lol. They can punch the air and knock someone out.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

It was a Weapon of Mass Air.

Why does Vince have to get himself hurt all the time at the end of a big Raw when he's on?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

good god that was honestly the worst punch ive ever seen.

This fat piece of shit can't do anything right.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

At first i didn't even know if he punched him.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

At least the crowd didn't give a shit about the phantom punch. I thought it was funny and at the same time sad lol.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Better than last weeks show - YES!
Enjoyed the show on balance - YES!
Worried about moving to 3hr - YES!

There are good moments but much crap and adverts.

Highlight of the night - Lets Go Ziggler!!!!!!


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

Eh, good show. Nowhere near the level I wanted/hoped/expected but that's obvious.

- Vince accomplished nothing. Ah yes, just like when Triple H was going to "fire" Johnny it didn't happen. Just a cheap way to draw people in then disappoint. Though I knew Johnny was going nowhere and won't for a while.

- Sheamus defeats Tensai. Solid match. Happy Sheamus pinned him. Poor Sakamoto though...

- Punk/AJ/Bryan/Kane. Loved them all. The match was stupid but the promos were great. AJ is the true highlight of Monday Night Raw. Sad, but true.

- Ziggler won the fatal four way. Great match. Happy with outcome. No way Ziggler wins at PPV.

- Ryder cameo after Vince got funky with it. Pretty funny.

- Cena pisses me off. Same old stupid smiling and raising his voice. Jackass.

- Pointless steel cage match with Kofi and Show. 

- I'msorrybutIdon'tcareaboutVader. Slater is always amusing.

- Punk pinned Bryan for win. Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Solid show. Vader impressive. Am I the only one who wants more?


----------



## saxophonelegend (Mar 11, 2005)

did anyone notice the security guard that checked on vince threw up the injury signal (made an X with his arms)


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

saxophonelegend said:


> did anyone notice the security guard that checked on vince threw up the injury signal (made an X with his arms)


I saw it too, but it doesn't mean shit nowdays.

Show didn't even touched him.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

good show, Ziggler for the WHC, finally!


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

I just watched the AJ/Punk vs. Kane/Bryan match, and I can barely describe how envious I am of Kane. Goddamn.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

This show was wayy better than the shit we saw for the past few weeks. Most of the credit goes to Mr. McMahon. The three hours were built around him and he delivered as always. The Punk-GOATFACE-Kane thing was amazing too. Nice to see Ziggler in the WHC picture again and.. VADER!!


----------



## EAA1 (May 23, 2012)

I enjoyed seeing Vader.

I enjoyed...

Wait, that's pretty much all I enjoyed.

Bloated three-hour timeslot. Multiple listless promos with 3+ people in the ring talking for 15 minutes. Kofi Kingston getting squashed by the guy who is suddenly an unstoppable giant. A second straight pay-per-view where the main event has nothing to do with a relevant title, hinges on John Cena and involves Johnny Ace being fired if the match doesn't go his way. Vince McMahon dancing with the girls for a full minute. Ryback squashing two jobbers for the billionth time with the same move. It goes on.

That was terrible. Outright terrible. I watched Slammiversary earlier today and the difference was night and day. Three hours of greatness vs. three hours of absolute garbage.

I cannot get over how bad WWE programming has gotten. If the bar was any lower, it would be on the ground.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

If there was one word tthat I could describe RAW tonight was that it was.....*fun.*

We live in a wrestling community that becomes too pessimistic and negative towards the business (some justified) and we forget why we are wrestling fans in the first place, even if they do not deliver what we feel they can give us as a sports entertainment company.

I had fun tonight. I was ready to be disappointed again....but I wasn't. Punk and Bryan had a great segment tonight, fuck the haters. "Punk said GOAT face, how corny", "Bryan is losing overness (LOL)", "AJ was bad at acting". Punk and Bryan cut the promo they should have fucking been cutting prior to OTL but whatever, at least we finally got one. Also side not, seeing Vince FN' McMahon and Daniel FN' Bryan in the same segment on my TV on a Monday night is fucking surreal. Five years ago, that would have been pipedream. Just surreal to see.

Speaking of Vince, man was he awesome tonight. Just fucking awesome. He carried RAW tonight. From start to end (except for the lame ending). Vince was entertaining and made everybody else entertaining in whatever segment he was involved with. Even made Hornswoggle bearable. 

Ziggler being the new replacement for Sheamus at No Way Out for the WHC will be indeed a great match for both men but Sheamus will retain and this could start Ziggler's own way of finally breaking the pack and having a singles run. We'll see.

The jobbers impress me more than Ryback at this point. PS HAYES!

Ricardo was godly. That is all.

VADER! VADER! VADER! I marked like I was a kid watching the New Generation era with Bret, Shawn, Taker, Mankind, Owen, and even Vader. He looked pretty well to have a nice, short match with Heath and him doing the Vader Splash in his age is still great to see. I wouldn't mind Slater being the proverbial jobber to Golden/Attitude era wrestlers as a promotion for the 1000th episode of RAW.

The ending to tonight's show was weak as Big Show pretty much repeated what he's being saying for these past weeks and now they have just become a tedious way to get Big Show on the show. John Cena came out and became John Cena as always, which was pretty lame anyways. That WMD to Vince was so botched, the wind knocked him the hell out. Bad ending but not enough to make this RAW bad.

I saved the best for last. AJ fucking Lee. Man, has she developed into one of the most genuinely over Divas we haven't had in a while since Mickie fucking James in her initial run. AJ played her role perfectly and then it happened. DAT JUMP and DAT KISS, which lasted almost forever I swear. Kane's reaction was awesomely funny. Everybody deserves an applause for their role in the segment and match afterwards. This is the best feud on WWE television, entertainment wise and storyline wise. Just everybody's character, even Kane's, have developed as of this. Kudos.

So overall, a fun edition of RAW which was desperately needed after the three or four shows of weak to almost putrid episodes. If we get more episodes like this leading to the 1000th RAW, I'm not going to completely irrational and unreasonably like others have on this thread. I had fun and that is all that matters. Fuck stock drops. Fuck irrelevant ratings. Fuck cynicism. *I am a wrestling fan first always and a company fan second.* I love wrestling and my wrestling entertaining me. I was entertained. Nothing else matters.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

Anyone who didn't enjoy Vince's bit with Cameron and Naomi should just go watch TNA.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW Thoughts:
-Huge ovation for Vinnie Mac! Glad to see him back. John Laurinitis botched twice in this promo. Lol...

-Decent match between Sheamus and Tensai. Sad that Tensai and Sakamoto have already separated their ways. This is when the Asian manager is probably never seen again. Mr. Fuji, I miss you...

-Great promo between with Punk/Bryan/Kane/AJ. Everyone shined here including AJ. Finally, we get to see some Divas with personality. AJ is so cute (I say that every week).

-Good Fatal Four-Way match especially after Great Khali was eliminated. The fans were cheering for Dolph Ziggler and so did I. I was ecstatic he got the win and even though he will lose to Sheamus, this is a positive.

-Don't be a Bully. Be a Star. Unless it involves a chance at imitating JR with Bell's Palsy. Classy move Vince.

-Ryback needs to move on and have a real feud. 

-Steel Cage Match between Big Show and Kofi was okay. Took long to get to the point.

-Heath Slater keeps slating...I mean, keeps jobbing. This time to a returning Vader. He actually looked alright in the ring. 

-Decent tag match between Punk/AJ vs Bryan/Kane. I wished AJ would wrap her legs around me. Lucky Kane. This angle is so interesting.

-Big Show had a good promo and brought up great points. Don't really like seeing cracking-jokes Cena again though. The punch that Show delivered to Vince looked like it barely touched him. What a botch. Lol...Decent overall show for 3 hours.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

It wasnt a horrible show, they cant do any worse than last week, but it wasnt a great show. 

It had it's moments though, mostly Vince clowning on Johnny and the thing with AJ/Bryan/Punk/Kane. Ziggler winning was expected, but nice. The Triple threat (let's forget Khali) was good. Show and Cena also delivered great promos at the end.

However, Ryback squash, no real diva match and Beth pinned the champ before she really got to defend the title, the Ricardo/Santino thing with Bieber wasn't really funny, pointless filler segments with Vince and random stars, lame Truth write off and Kofi squash that was once again to fill up time, Tensai, and no payoff to Vince's return.

WWE tricked us to thinking something was gonna happen and had us tune in, only to (at the end of the show) to say shit will go down at the PPV to make us buy that (fat chance).

It was a meh show, bunch of stuff to fill in the time and they dragged a few things out. But there was a few good things.

Put it like this, if they were trying to sell me on tuning into more 3hr Raws.....I wouldn't buy.


----------



## EAA1 (May 23, 2012)

bacardimayne said:


> Anyone who didn't enjoy Vince's bit with Cameron and Naomi should just go watch TNA.


Ironic, because that's exactly what I plan to do. If this is the standard for the three hour raws of the future and recent TNA program is the standard going forward, more and more people will.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

bacardimayne said:


> Anyone who didn't enjoy Vince's bit with Cameron and Naomi should just go watch TNA.


Already am and damn proud to say it.


----------



## EAA1 (May 23, 2012)

iHoneyBea said:


> Already am and damn proud to say it.


Seriously. After Slammiversary, anyone making fun of TNA needs a wake-up call. That's how you fill three hours.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

TNA has been awesome as of late, I hope the ratings increase for them.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

EAA said:


> Seriously. After Slammiversary, anyone making fun of TNA needs a wake-up call. That's how you fill three hours.


Dude the TNA bashing has gotten old and anyone who wants to, should just look at this pic.










As a WWE fan you cannot defend that and bash TNA.


----------



## Dulock (Jun 12, 2012)

bacardimayne said:


> Anyone who didn't enjoy Vince's bit with Cameron and Naomi should just go watch TNA.


Anyone who didn't enjoy bad dancing to close out a non-storyline segment should go watch a mostly directionless company? I'm confused about what sense that is supposed to make. Random things just to be random are seldom entertaining. I got my fill of CEO and his dancing abilities back when DX aired that ancient video.

To stray off the replied quote a tiny bit: The Funkasaurus isn't targeted at me, so while I don't like or appreciate him, I understand his role. But I'm glad to see him off of Raw, I pay far less attention to Smackdown. While it's always good to see the girls, and their assets, the segment was a bad one (as are most, if not all of those chain backstage encounter segments).

And to go completely off topic: For the record I watch TNA, I just don't think much of it these days. It feels like they are trying so hard to be different, by doing a bunch of different things that they aren't doing anything well. I think they need to bring one aspect of their show into prominence, and then build around it with other segments, not just throw everything at the wall at once and hope something sticks. Oh, and bring by the six sided ring now that Hogan isn't wrestling anyone and won't be "confused by all the corners". Sorry, I didn't mean to make this a TNA post.


----------



## Dulock (Jun 12, 2012)

iHoneyBea said:


> As a WWE fan you cannot defend that and bash TNA.


Cole might be the thing I hate most about the WWE right now. He actually annoys me. Not in the good, I love to hate "heel" way. In the I want to turn off my TV's sound way. But frankly, I think the announcers should be...announcers, not participants. In either an in ring or overly biased role.

But these Cena matches with J.L. and M.C. have been disasters. And the BBQ sauce bit was just so over the top and so unnecessary, I am sure somewhere, someone enjoyed it. But I can't believe enough did to compensate for the multitudes like me (well, I suppose us since I am agreeing to your post) that found it a complete waste of time (putting it mildly).

But I must have missed something because I didn't see where anyone raised that saucing as a good moment. And I can still like Raw overall better than TNA and point out the things I dislike about both.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Raw made some improvements last night. In particular, some of the cliches were dropped (Santino's comedy didn't go as expected, his team lost the match) and Ziggler is getting his time in the spotlight.

However, the disappointments still far outweigh the bad. For example:

*Tensai attacking Sakamoto.* Case in point, Albert is a flop and this attack did nothing to add to the dynamic of the show.
*Jerry Lawler.* This guy has the brain of a 12 year old. Enough said.
*Oh, the hypocrisy.* This tactic is in WWE's repertoire so often that I genuinely question the company's intelligence. John Cena is the last guy who should be telling me about what's abysmal. What is abysmal, John, is that insufferable gimmick you've had for years. Seriously, he is so fucking insufferable that his existence in the WWE could be used as an argument against the Christian God. Because surely this God would not allow such a willfully idiotic person to sucker everyone into buying his merchandise and tickets.
*Stupid comebacks.* Another case in which Cena fails. Just who scripts this shit? Cena's ENTIRE end of the night promo was embarrasingly pitiful and off the mark. Rhetoric is only fine if you're going to make a point and fat jokes haven't been funny since Fresh Prince. Learn it now. Plz.
*John Fucking Cena.* When will this glorified chump stop flapping his gums? He's stupid on so many levels. I don't care if he's the top guy, he's fucking retarded.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

after watching raw my first overall impression was It was terrible, a few good moments but just more of the same of stuff rehashed.

You know things are bloody awful when a near 60 year old who could barely move due to obesity is the star of the show


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Dulock said:


> Cole might be the thing I hate most about the WWE right now. He actually annoys me. Not in the good, I love to hate "heel" way. In the I want to turn off my TV's sound way. But frankly, I think the announcers should be...announcers, not participants. In either an in ring or overly biased role.
> 
> But these Cena matches with J.L. and M.C. have been disasters. And the BBQ sauce bit was just so over the top and so unnecessary, I am sure somewhere, someone enjoyed it. But I can't believe enough did to compensate for the multitudes like me (well, I suppose us since I am agreeing to your post) that found it a complete waste of time (putting it mildly).
> 
> But I must have missed something because I didn't see where anyone raised that saucing as a good moment. And I can still like Raw overall better than TNA and point out the things I dislike about both.


I know you can, my point is people will continuously bash TNA and ignore the ridiculous stuff WWE does as if they have no faults when they clearly do. And even after that horrible show last week we still get comments like the one I quoted.

It's fine to point out faults of both because TNA still needs work. But when you blindly ignore the cons of the show you watch and constantly point out the others?

Just makes you look foolish.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*My breakdown from the start:*

Vince/Johnny promo - Great heat for Johnny. I love Johnny's character. He's clueless and purposely botches lines. It's great. The Big Show "buttocks" had me in tears. Vince is fantastic as usual, you can tell he really missed be on TV. Loved this segment. Vince is so underrated on the mic.

Sheamus - HUGE pop. Typical generic face promo.

Tensai - Still no reaction. Built like a monster heel only to job out slowly down the roster. Dumb gimmicks don't work, WWE.

Fatal Fourway - Typical management, take credit for other people's ideas. Love it.

Tensai - This is the most heat he's gotten since his debut. And it's still barely a blip. 

Mixed tag - Layla with less reaction than Tensai. What's the point of mixed tag when the men can't have offense against the ladies?

Otunga - Love this dude's role. He plays the asshole lawyer perfectly.

Daniel Bryan - This guys even over with the casuals. Great crowd reaction and participation, he's so over it's not even funny. He just keeps getting bigger and better. :lol

Punk - Nice pop. Punk is easily the #2 guy right now. Some pretty good lines, I think he's just delivering them too quickly. This whole promo is supposed to be Punk addressing the IWC/smarks. Bryan is the smark (claiming the marks are dumb and Punk sold out). I like Punk, but his face insults... fpalm

Kane - Some damn good lines. Kane's mic work is vastly underrated. 

AJ - DEM THIGHS. Her reaction to the "crazy chicks" chant was priceless. She plays the enigmatic crazy chick perfectly.

Fatal Fourway - Not much reaction for Christian. Khali.. fuck off. Ziggler getting cheered?! His theme is so great. Swagger with no reaction, lol. Ziggler chants! 
Imagine if the guy actually won once in awhile? Holy crap those chants got big. Good crowd for this match. THAT POP. Sheamus faces another heel getting mixed reactions.. :cool2

Vince's dancing.. :lmao

Ryback - Good reaction for Ryback. "I AM HARD"?!?! HAHAH

JR mocking - Just no...

Cage match - Show is boring. Kofi gets buried. Boring.

Vader - I marked out. I loved this guy as a kid.

Kane/Bryan vs. Punk/AJ - Crowd seemed tapped out. No pops for anyone. Well, forget that as soon as Bryan gets tagged in. AJ tagged in.. DAT SMILE. WOWW, DAT KISS. Kane has to leave to.. relieve some build up. Punk's elbow drops are terrible, lol. Elbow drop finishes a fresh Bryan? Wha-huh?!

AJ is drop dead gorgeous.

Vince/Johnny - These two have good chemistry on the mic. FUCKING BIG SHOW FUCK OFF. This is getting absolutely no reaction from the crowd. This was so awful even I cheered when Cena came out.. For fuck's sake Cena quit talking to the fucking camera. Cheap pop central to kick it off. Where have Cena's mic skills gone, were they part of the divorce settlement? _"For once everything revolved around you"_, Cena shooting on himself here. Trying soooo hard to make himself the underdog. Cena overcomes the odds #1503. 

Scuffle with McMahon taking the hit, actually a good ending. HOLY SHIT from the crowd. That got Show some heat finally. 

*Best parts:*

Opening promo
Vince in general
Ziggler chants
AJ, as usual
Daniel Bryan's pop on first entrance
VADER TIME!
HOLY SHIT! HOLY SHIT!

*Worst parts:*

Big Show/Cena promo
Big Show/Kofi
Mixed tag match with Santino and crowd
Mocking JR
Bryan losing via shitty elbow drop


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Big Show's punch to Vince*



dxbender said:


> He's like a character from dragonball lol. They can punch the air and knock someone out.


I guess thats the next step for WWE. Overall though this RAW really sucked I expected a lot more program isnt getting any better (even with Vince).


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

No need for a big rant . All I will say is that wwe is in big trouble ....


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> However, the disappointments still far outweigh the bad. For example:
> 
> Tensai attacking Sakamoto. Case in point, Albert is a flop and this attack did nothing to add to the dynamic of the show.


Speaking of fails from Tensai, which there's NO shortage of, was I the only one who noticed Tensai doing the Vader Bomb in his match with Sheamus? Like.....why would you perform a guy's finisher as a random, throwaway spot in a match when you know that same guy is gonna be there and use that move to beat somebody else? It was just ridiculous. I know at the time the crowd didn't know Vader was coming and I doubt anybody really noticed, but it's just one of those small things that I thought was annoying. You don't have a guy kick out of somebody's finisher when he's gonna be there to use it later.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Good RAW for a 3 hour RAW, better than most RAWs lately. Fuck yeah, Curt Hawkins appearing in two shows in a row!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm not going to say Raw was spectacular or anything last night, but I will say that, if you lived through the Attitude Era and if you really, honestly watched Raw every week, and you know in your gut and in your soul how the average Raw from the Attitude Era was, and if you watched the June 11, 2012 Raw, I think you'd come to the conclusion that this felt very much like a Raw from that era. In many of the positive ways and in at least some of the negative ways. Overall, it was fun and _mostly_ a breath of fresh air in numerous manners of speaking, perhaps most notably in that WWE actually did weave together some substantive midcard storylines and gave midcarders time to shine (R-Truth, Kofi Kingston, Big Show storyline, for instance). The match with Ziggler being cheered by the Hartford crowd, obviously having earned many fans' respect and seen as an individual who indubitably deserves a shot at something greater? Magical. The Bryan/Punk/Kane/AJ promo segment? Awesome. Pure pro wrestling shlock of the highest order, it's a high calorie guilty pleasure storyline drizzled over a great old school wrestling rivalry in Bryan/Punk and I have to say, I like it--I like having my dessert and my steak and veggies dinner all right there in front of me like that. When you've been without Vince McMahon for months on end, his presence is a treat. His interactions with people like Kofi Kingston and David Otunga and Daniel Bryan~! were terrific. The end promo was a mixed bag--Cena was Cena but I liked that his promo pointed out how crucial this match is for Big Show... If Show loses, he's done, his heel run is killed off before it begins, etceteras. Big Show has to win on Sunday. So I guess you know what that means--expect "The biggest AA I've ever seen!" followed by a one, two, three. Big Show's part of the promo was actually quite good, I thought. Having Vince there for that made it mean something more. You could almost sense that Big Show/Paul Wight (don't like using real names but occasionally it's warranted) truly felt that way about Vince keeping him on the leash as an "entertainer" rather than letting him be a monstrous giant. What a great crowd, though. Huge pops for so many individuals on the roster, for Vince, for Sheamus, the love for Ziggler, "GOAT FACE!" and "CRAZY CHICKS!" Just a fun atmosphere. Ricardo running into the ring post got me, I have to admit. Great to see Vader back, for what it's worth.

80% of the show did nothing to advance anything or build up the pay-per-view but I enjoyed Raw last night, and it's amusing that the three hour Raw flew by faster than the last six or so two-hour Raws have.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I liked the Punk and Bryan promo, they needed this after their feud being 85% matches. Although next time it should be both guys with no interferences, perhaps when they clash again. Bryan and Punk could be rivals in the long run.


----------



## southerncross412 (Jun 9, 2012)

Chicago Warrior said:


> I liked the Punk and Bryan promo, they needed this after their feud being 85% matches. Although next time it should be both guys with no interferences, perhaps when they clash again. Bryan and Punk could be rivals in the long run.


Or forming a stable out of mutual respect. They both play the same character but on opposite sides of the coin, Punk is a douche but hes face Bryan also is a douche but hes meant to be a heel. combine these 2 and them go off on the mic like punk did last year and BAM new DX


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Good RAW, much better than the past few weeks. AJ/Kane/Bryan/Punk again the standout for me. Glad to see Ziggler win the Fatal 4 Way.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Really enjoyed this Raw I must say, had no intention of viewing the full 3 hrs but thats exactly what I did, pretty much enjoyed most of it other than Show/Cena stuff which still bores me, and Vinces pointless Ed Ferrara type digs at JR.
Thought Vinces backstage interaction with DB was very interesting, seemed like a little foreshadowing of an eventual face turn, loving Rybacks jobbers too, they get better each week and show a ton more personality than Ryberg himself, legit lol'd at Rutherfurd 'P.S.' Hayes. Great crowd too, thank fuck Vader didn't come out to one of those recent dead crowds who largely wouldnt have known him, great to see him get such respect (although anyone else notice him being totally gassed by end of match).

Overall big improvement and hopefully it continues, "every match tonight better be really good", jeez what a novel concept Vince.


----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)

ITS VADER TIME!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Highlights of Raw

AJ carrying the show with everything she did and her stealing the spotlight in the WWE title picture

Bryan with an excellent promo...especially when he called out Punk for being a sell out and a chump compared to what he was

Vader returning to one of the best reactions of 2012..been a long time since I heard Hartford get as loud as they did last night


Lows

CM Punk's horrible portion of the promo with AJ, Bryan, and Kane. His part was the absolutely fucking worst. Disgusting. 

Vince McMahon running an Anti-bullying campaign yet having some weird vendetta against Jim Ross, a man we've ALL heard Rock/Austin/HHH/Foley put over as the greatest they've ever seen.

The phantom knock out punch by Big Show

Cena burying Wrestlemaina and it's outcomes for absolutely no reason.

[email protected] defending John Cena to no end in that thread to the point they don't even want to discuss when that bitch made sissy shits on the business. Just the type of audience that PG WWE caters to apparently. Hilarious. No wonder the E is getting 2.7s.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Surprise, surprise. Vince McMahon turns up and all of a sudden Raw becomes fun again. I can't remember the last time I enjoyed Raw so much. It's been so long now with boring show after boring show. Yeah, nothing truly significant happened but the show was very enjoyable and having Vince back was the reason. The man just entertains no matter what he does and what a fucking POP at the start of the show. The true GAWD. I loved every segment he had (bar the jab at JR) and I watched the show with a smile on my face, well, most of it. I still don't really care about NWO. I'll admit that the ending promo did peak my interest slightly. Having Vince around no matter how many times I've been disappointed always carries that feeling that something big _could_ still happen. I'm curious. Trips is also announced as being there and if I was going to buy the show I'd buy it to see him over anything else. But, I didn't realize it was actually this Sunday so I don't think I'll be watching. I simply don't have the money. 

Whatever happens Sunday, I actually feel some interest creeping back for me. Trips is around and I want to know what he says. Vince is around and I want to see what he does. God forbid, Show might actually win but so fucking help me if Cena wins this match I give up. The rest I don't really care about tbh. 

So yeah, if I had to describe this show I'd call it fun. Vince McMahon is a fucking legend, nuff said.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

I wasn't expecting all 3 hours to be good and entertaining. I usually fast forward through the dumb matches and just get to the backstage and storyline development, but the matches the flow of the show and the focus on the Punk/DBry/AJ/Kane fued was perfect. Everything was clicking in the right way on RAW and I really hope for their sake that they learn from this and they utilize their 3 hours in the right way like they did.

Also, they used Cena at the right moment...and didn't overpower him, and Kofi Kingston actually got time to talk.... :faint:


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

RAW was great live! Vader got a huge reaction with You Still Got it chants. The matches were pretty good too. Best Raw in a while (not just saying that cause i was there either) Nice seeing Vince again too.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

now that vince is an old fart and wont be around every week ....nor will the obese vader who looked crippled....what exactly did the 3 hour raw do to lend hope that things will improve /


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Went to bed after the Punk, AJ, Bryan and Kane promo. Just read the spoilers. Quite glad i did that i went to my bed. Will catch up with the rest of the show later today.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

It was a great Raw last night, they managed to translate quality 2h shows of recent into a nice 3h show. Nice job.

And Ryder ended the streak.

:ryder1


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

-Extra- said:


> It was a great Raw last night, *they managed to translate quality 2h shows of recent *into a nice 3h show. Nice job.
> 
> And Ryder ended the streak.
> 
> :ryder1


Er...what have these 'quality 2 hour shows of recent' been? We must be watching a different show each Monday night, because if thats been 'quality' then I'm Brock Lesnar.

Anyway, Raw was 'meh', not great but not terrible. 3 hours is too long though, no way will that last.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I enjoyed RAW. A hell of a lot more than the previous few weeks. The parts I absolutely detested were... every single segment with big show. Oh, and seeing Santino, but Layla made up for it.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Show botched the WMD on vince. He was scared to hit him lol!

Sent from my Ally using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

bacardimayne said:


> Anyone who didn't enjoy Vince's bit with Cameron and Naomi should just go watch TNA.


Watching a more serious, mature _wrestling_ show over a filler-driven, boring sports-entertainment show with horrible commentary and pointless comedy? Not a bad idea...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Last night's Raw would have been absolutely GREAT had it only been 2 hours and all the filler woulda been cut out. 

Finally some good build and promo time for the WWE title match. I wasn't sure about how AJ being involved would work out, but its been great.

Cena/Show/Johnny was good, except for the line from Cena, "No odds maker in the world would have me as the favorite", as if any bought that :lol.

VKM is always money on TV

And a very good fatal four-way for the WHC #1 contender.

Actually was a very good show IMO. WOulda been great had it been only 2 hours, but at least they showed some hope of being able to present at least a decent 3 hours week in and week out, of course there will always be segments thats fail.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm surprised and pleased to say that last night's show was better than anything Raw has offered for the past 5 weeks COMBINED. After sitting through endless crappy shows with no redeeming moments, this week was actually entertaining to an extent.

- Fatal 4 Way match was good.
- Final segment was kind of ruined but Big Show punching the air causing Vince to get knocked unconscious made up for it.
- Vader's return was great.
- Punk/Bryan promo was excellent save for a couple of corny nicks that's becoming vintage Punk. I still couldn't give a fuck less about AJ though.
- Most segments with Vince were rather good.

Yeah, that's a good enough show for me with what they've been producing recently. I guess I still bitch for the sake of it and cannot enjoy the show.


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

I liked Cenas promo at the end. It makes sense. If Big Show loses...hes a choke artist. Vaders return was cool but the biggest problem with raw tonight was... THE FUCKIN COMMERICIALS. Way to many. If this is how its going tobe, I might skip the first hour every week. Sorry but wwe does not have a deep talent pool or a hot storyline(like the nwo) like wcw did to go for 3 hours.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Great show, but they can't have Vince there every week.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Good crowd, entertaining show, Vince still got it and AJ...Love u!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Yet another just above average RAW IMO. It wasn't bad, just wasn't anything great to write home about.

Oh and must Vince McMahon die in every appearance he makes on TV? First time he got blown up, the second time the damn stage came collapsing on him and now well some shit happened during the altercation and he got knocked out. This McMahon incident was lacking that element of "Holy shit is this real". Meh.

Match of the night (as expected) was the fatal 4 way. One of the best TV matches of the year. 

Oh and I can't be the only one loving the cheesiness of Punk/Bryan/Kane/AJ right?


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Solid show, in part from a pretty good UNEDITED crowd.

Weirdly the show probably might have been better if they'd put all of it into a two hour slot as opposed to diluting it with ads, than again the best bits like the Punk/ Bryan promo was as a result of them needing extra stuff and being so desperate they decided to give their feud some attention. They expanded on the mid-card A LITTLE with the 4 way and the Kofi/ Truth bits and they were pretty good so it's a step away from the wrong direction at least.

If this were a normal company I'd be relatively confident now, they've put on a good show with some problems and can iron them out before they go to three hours permanently. However this is WWE-Creative, so I'm not, they can still find a way to mess it up.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

-Vince was amazing, even the corny segments were gold
-Bryan/Punk promo was incredible (funny and it sounded legit)
-Ziggler and Kofi are showing a different, no nonsense side, and I like it
-AJ is the cutest thing alive (and I'd fuck her senseless) - she's funny, talented and lol @ Kane kiss. She's the greatest diva since Lita/Trish without a doubt.
-Sheamus was pretty good
-Fatal 4 way was decent
-VADEEEEEEEEEEEER


----------



## OKWhatMe (Feb 25, 2012)

The two words that carried the 3 hour RAW were not "You're fired", they were "April Jeanette".


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh and the term "Ironclad contract" sounds to me like a huge, tasty cake. Probably because Big Show said that it was offered to him.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I thought the show was quite good last night, good performances from nearly everyone on the card. Apart from maybe Swagger and Khali. Sakamoto was awesome in his selling and his mannerisms when Tensai was giving him a beat down that it really helped to get sympathy for him. Maybe they'll build it up to where he turns on Tensai and that could be cool. They seemed to have cooled off their interest in Tensai but then they went and made him look impressive by slapping around Sakamoto the way they did.

Vader returning was brilliant although Slater telegraphed it for us by doing the "it's time, it's Slater time" stuff. Vader looked great but it was obvious to see that he was blown up quickly and I found it strange hos they had Tensai do Vader's finish earlier in the night to Sheamus, seeing as they had it planned for Vader later on in the eve for him to win his match.

The Cena/Big Show stuff was okay, it served it's purpose of building up to their match at NWO and I'm actually looking forward to seeing what they do in that match. I liked how they had Big Show take Truth out and for Kofi to then call him out. I wasn't too sure on Kofi's offence though, they gave him far too much but then again he is a tag-champion so they're taking him a little seriously then. Having Show knock Vince McMahon out was a bizarre decision but so was everything that McMahon did. Wasn't he relieved of his duties by HHH? So why was he the guy who was doing Big Johnny's job review? The thing he did where he sent the cart off the ramp looked so lame as well, really poor. Then you have all the segments which they included him in, which although they didn't make sense, they were semi-entertaining. I found it hilarious when Vince mocked JR, not because the impersonation was funny. In fact, for quite the opposite reason. I found it hilarious because whilst Vince was mocking his employee for an illness that he has and laughing behind his back for the whole world to see, there was the "Be A*" logo in the corner of the room. So we're supposed to believe that the WWE care about the anti-bullying campaign whilst it's boss mocks an employee for facial paralysis they suffered due to a bout of bells palsy.

Ziggler getting a title shot for the PPV was a breath of fresh air to everyone I'm sure. Of course he'll be putting Sheamus over but at least we'll see him in the main event and he's one step closer to being there on a more regular basis. The mixed tag match was daft but that's what it was supposed to be. The main event tag match again was daft bur served the purpose to keep us guessing about where AJ's allegiances will lie. Personally, I think she's going to go back to being with D-Bry at the PPV but then again if she does then D-Bry will have to win the title otherwise her turn will seem flat and I'm not sure D-Bry is a guy who the WWE will put their main title on.*


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

First good three hour Raw in history?


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> First good three hour Raw in history?


He might as well have finished that by saying "Fuck your senate campaign Linda!"

It was awesome.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Forgot to mention the crowd. Hartford was rocking. Big kudos to them.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

King_Of_This_World said:


> Er...what have these 'quality 2 hour shows of recent' been? We must be watching a different show each Monday night, because if thats been 'quality' then I'm Brock Lesnar.


Wait is your or mine opinion the general view for everyone? *I* liked a lot of Raw's recently and thought they managed to keep the entertainment level even on a 3 h show.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

bacardimayne said:


> Anyone who didn't enjoy Vince's bit with Cameron and Naomi should just go watch TNA.


That segment was just stupid and a waste of time. It would have been better if they brought in Ron Simmons at the end.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Even if that 3-hour Raw was more enjoyable than the four previous 2-hour episodes, I gotta say... Three hours is way too fucking long. I don't know if I'll be able to watch 3 hours every Monday night.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Vince McMahon was tremendous in everything he did. When you put him on THAT miserable roster, you realize how good he is and how he's leagues above everybody else. Unlike his top guy, he also knows how to draw money because he sold Big Show's part. Besides Vince, Show sold PPVs with his intense, money promo and NWO is doing bigger than last year on his name alone. 

If Vince was on every show, he can make it bearable.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

i was just hoping vince would announce johhny's replacement then the glass would shatter


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> Vince McMahon was tremendous in everything he did. When you put him on THAT miserable roster, you realize how good he is and how he's leagues above everybody else. Unlike his top guy, he also knows how to draw money because he sold Big Show's part. Besides Vince, Show sold PPVs with his intense, money promo and NWO is doing bigger than last year on his name alone.
> 
> If Vince was on every show, he can make it bearable.


The more I think about it, the more I approve of his on screen burial of some talent. It was pretty entertaining..would've loved to see him verbally breakdown Ryder though


Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The whole show was good but I gotta say the Punk, Bryan, Kane and Aj Segment + the match were the highlight for me.
And I loved that people were chanting for Ziggler!


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

bacardimayne said:


> Anyone who didn't enjoy Vince's bit with Cameron and Naomi should just go watch TNA.


Ok, fine be me, because its by far the better show. I'll happily go watch TNA over Vince(Who is a legend and STILL the most charismatic person on the roster) dancing with two unattractive black chicks (Cant believe people think either is hot)

The TNA hating is getting seriously old people, and is simply not relevant nor accurate anymore. 

This Raw was better than the previous Raws, but the 3 hour format is really going to grate, its simply too long for a weekly wrestling show.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

King_Of_This_World said:


> Ok, fine be me, because its by far the better show. I'll happily go watch TNA over Vince dancing with two unattractive black chicks.
> 
> The TNA hating is getting seriously old people, and is simply not relevant nor accurate anymore.
> 
> This Raw was better than the previous Raws, but the 3 hour format is really going to grate, its simply too long for a weekly wrestling show.


Impact is better than Raw right now so no one really can make fun of TNA anymore.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> Impact is better than Raw right now so no one really can make fun of TNA anymore.


It has been for the majority of 2012 but it hasn't stopped people.

At least this weeks Raw was an improvement anyway.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

King_Of_This_World said:


> This Raw was better than the previous Raws, but the 3 hour format is really going to grate, its simply too long for a weekly wrestling show.


Especially with the current product. It's the same pattern every week.

All creative is doing right now is shuffling those segments around every Monday night:

- Opening live promo
- Zigger/Swagger match
- Ryback squash
- Sheamus vs random guy
- Santino comedy segment
- Divas 1-minute match
- Funkasaurus appearance
- Big Show crap
- Random match
- Another promo
- Cena closing the show

The only thing I look forward to on Monday nights:

- CM Punk, Daniel Bryan and AJ segments
- Anytime Eve Torres is on screen


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

chargebeam said:


> - Opening live promo
> - Zigger/Swagger match
> - Ryback squash
> - Sheamus vs random guy
> ...


Actually wasent a Diva´s match this week. Kinda interesting considering it was a 3 hour show. The Divas as of late has barely had any matches on Raw. Pretty sure 3 out of the 4 recent Raw has been Diva match free.

And that is just GREAT.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Forgot to mention the crowd. Hartford was rocking. Big kudos to them.


I didn't expect us to be so loud but man I was glad I was there. I really should do a writeup of it.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Maybe you should? The crowd were great last night, made the show a whole lot more fun.


----------



## seanyboyuk (Jun 17, 2007)

This is the first raw show that hasnt made me want to skip segments in a long time. It had a lot of angles and a good balance of wrestling and promos, its definetly one of the best raws of 2012. Well done whoever wrote this show, keep it up!!!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

seanyboyuk said:


> This is the first raw show that hasnt made me want to skip segments in a long time. It had a lot of angles and a good balance of wrestling and promos, its definetly one of the best raws of 2012. Well done whoever wrote this show, keep it up!!!


I skipped the Tensai vs Sheamus match. But that's only one segment, so it's good.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Really loved the segments and match involving AJ, Bryan, Punk and/or Kane. They are definitely the highlight right now. Well until Lesnar returns.

Big Show needs to fuck off.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

optikk sucks said:


> Really loved the segments and match involving AJ, Bryan, Punk and/or Kane. They are definitely the highlight right now. Well until Lesnar returns.
> 
> Big Show needs to fuck off.


The problem with this feud is that it's not the main focus. Cena and big show both need to fuck right off forever

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

This weeks Backstage Fallout from Raw

-Comments from Ziggler, Sheamus, AJ and Clay´s dancers.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Never been anything more than a casual TNA viewer but id have to agree the odd tv show or ppv ive caught of them lately has been a well booked show with a refreshing sense of talents being played to their strengths and guys been given their chance to shine, and Slamiversery was top to bottom good matches, not that Vince will worry too much about that, outside the lawsuit, they're as tiny a blip on his radar as they've ever been.

Big Shows been great in his role, the last couple of years he's matured into one of the better actors in the WWE, still can't make me give a single fuck about this feud though, was the only segment last night where I tuned out altogether, Shows basically just been given a little of Lesnars character, mixed with a bit of hall-of-pain Mark Henry, He's doing his best with the material but the whole thing just reeks of filler feud.


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

Last night's show... was AWESOME. I laughed at so many things, and there was genuine plot progression for storylines as well as solid wrestling matches. Ricardo was gold as always... running into the ringpost and hugging Beth to save him from Santino.

That's what the show should be like every week... just without Fat Show.


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Just watched the Punk/Bryan promo. Bryan telling the truth, while Punk trying to convince everyone he hasn't changed give me a good chuckle.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

This RAW was pretty good and I have to give credit to the audience.But the predictability of the show was on all time high.From the winners of every match to Vince not firing Johnny to Vince getting hurt.


----------



## 1illmatic (Jun 12, 2012)

It was a decent episode of Raw but Big Johnny needs to be sacked.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

Random note: Did anybody notice when Punk said Bryan wasn't in his league during the promo? I swore I heard majority of the arena shitting on that line.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Also, said it in another thread but bears repeating-
Heath Slater: greatest Jobman in the biz today, I kinda hope all the legends matches coming up are against him.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

JasonLives said:


> Actually wasent a Diva´s match this week. Kinda interesting considering it was a 3 hour show. The Divas as of late has barely had any matches on Raw. Pretty sure 3 out of the 4 recent Raw has been Diva match free.
> 
> And that is just GREAT.


The mixed tag was essentially a Divas match with Ricardo just running around and doing stupid shit the whole time.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

So this was my first live WWE TV taping in a long, long time, and I had a lot more fun than I was expecting. The crowd was great and it was amazing to see how over Bryan has become. In my section, I'd say he out popped Punk. 

Everyone was into Ziggler and I'd say that elimination match was the best of the night. Also, it was a HUGE mark out moment for me to see Vader, just a very special moment for me.

Going into it, I wasn't too keen on it being three hours, but comparing last nights show to most other Raws I've seen since I started watching again last year, I thought it was a lot of fun. But being there live usually does come with some bias so take it for what you will.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Why does Vince have to be live on RAW to fire Johnny? He can just fire him from home.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

cyrus_cesar said:


> Random note: Did anybody notice when Punk said Bryan wasn't in his league during the promo? I swore I heard majority of the arena shitting on that line.


I think most people were just going "OOOOO" or something like that.


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

What was so great about Raw was just seeing Vince having the time of his life. The guy singlehandedly made the show entertaining, it reminded me why he's one of the greatest characters in wrestling history.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

My brief thoughts on the show:

To me this show proved that WWE are a long, long way away from having a roster capable of producing a 3-hour RAW every Monday. The fact they had to bring Vince back is a damning indictment of how lacking in star power the company is and as the show went on it was obvious they didn't have anywhere enough quality content to fill the program. How many lame filler comedy segments were there last night? I must have lost count, but it was far too many and I suspect this will be a regular occurance when the show goes 3-hours permanently.

Vince was entertaining as hell on the most-part though and I'd definitely rather see him every week than Johnny; although the JR impression really annoyed me and soured things a bit.

We also saw a LOT of talking and it seemed everyone was getting a long time to speak (too long if you ask me) and everyone was taking long pauses seemingly just to waste time. I mean that Punk/Bryan/Kane/AJ segment was good but it went about 7 minutes too long and never would have gone that long on a two-hour show (because it didn't need that much time).

I was pleased Dolph won and became the number one contender because I'm obviously a massive fan and anyone who knows anything about wrestling can see that he deserves much better. The problem is that Dolph hasn't been positioned as someone who can challenge for a top title (losing 12 of his last 14 matches apparently, including 2 CLEAN defeats to opponent Sheamus). Ziggler should be in the main event but not in these circumstances and they fact WWE are having to call on a guy they have been jobbing out to challenge for the World Title shows 1. how thin the roster is and 2. that they've made a massive mistake not pushing more young talent.

Big Show is brilliant in his new role and they're using him perfectly, but as good as it is, he's still the Big Show and he's still an old, limited worker who should have stepped aside for younger guys a long time ago. He's having to be great though since Cena is in full-on joking goofball mode atm.

Lastly, Vader's return was fucking great and I marked big-time when he came out. He looked fatter than ever but surprisingly moved very well, especially for his age. Wonder if he'll stick around or not....


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Liked:*
-Vince/Ace Promo
-Big Show/Kingston
-Ryback
-AJ/Bryan/Kane/Punk promo
-AJ/Bryan/Punk/Kane match
-Vader
-End promo
-Fatal Fourway

*Disliked:*
-Sheamus's Involvement in the opening promo
-Sin Cara
-Truth's little promo
-Punk's insults (content was fine, but those were horrid)
-Whatever other fillert they had.

Overall: 6.5/10. Nice show.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Seems to me there are mixed reviews and opinions on this week's RAW. I thought it was good and had a fair few entertaining segments and matches. I enjoyed that Vince dancing skit it was quite funny. Overall a fairly fun RAW this week.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Just watched the Punk/Bryan promo. Bryan telling the truth, while Punk trying to convince everyone he hasn't changed give me a good chuckle.


Someone needs to explain why Punk has changed so much. All that's changed is that he earns more now and has a few extra perks he didn't have before - like his bus, and he has a higher status in the company now... and after "proving to everybody, night in, night out, for the last 6 years", that he's the best, he damn well deserves it. He's still the same person he was, except he's a face now, simply because the fans turned him into a face, he became a merch machine, and management had no choice but to go with it... and Punk is clearly having fun with it. Also, if Punk has changed and "sold-out", then Bryan has as well. Going with that logic, Bryan "sold-out" the second he signed that WWE contract, considering all the times he'd turned them down previously, preferring to stay in the independent scene. 

Bryan's gone from stiffing the hell out of people like McGuinness and Morishima, on the indies to being a WWE superstar, sports-entertainer, prancing around bellowing "YES" every five minutes, fawning over a girl and wearing a t-shirt with his catchphrase on it... as was alluded to by Punk... "so says the superstar in the YES, YES, YES, t-shirt". Also to the people saying that nothing has changed regarding Punk since his shoot... I don't remember him having a 200+ day run with the most important title in the company before - I must've missed it


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

mblonde09 said:


> Someone needs to explain why Punk has changed so much. All that's changed is that he earns more now and has a few extra perks he didn't have before - like his bus, and he has a higher status in the company now... and after "proving to everybody, night in, night out, for the last 6 years", that he's the best, he damn well deserves it. He's still the same person he was, except he's a face now, simply because the fans turned him into a face, he became a merch machine, and management had no choice but to go with it... and Punk is clearly having fun with it. Also, if Punk has changed and "sold-out", then Bryan has as well. Going with that logic, Bryan "sold-out" the second he signed that WWE contract, considering all the times he'd turned them down previously, preferring to stay in the independent scene.
> 
> Bryan's gone from stiffing the hell out of people like McGuinness and Morishima, on the indies to being a WWE superstar, sports-entertainer, prancing around bellowing "YES" every five minutes, fawning over a girl and wearing a t-shirt with his catchphrase on it... as was alluded to by Punk... "so says the superstar in the YES, YES, YES, t-shirt". Also to the people saying that nothing has changed regarding Punk since his shoot... I don't remember him having a 200+ day run with the most important title in the company before - I must've missed it


Bryan didnt even wanna work with AJ originally and I dont get how the Yes chants are any different than his "I have til 5" he used to do in the indys.

Punk has catchphrases too as does every big wrestler, so him pointing that out was just dumb.


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

yay! Finally an end has been put to the awful raw streak.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

I loved the show last night, especially Ziggler winning and Vader competing in a match. If only Cena would have actually taken that time off, though...


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Actually, this show continued the streak... outside of Sheamus/Tensai and the 4 way it just dragged. It felt like a 99 Nitro in parts with the mixed tag, Cara/Hawkins, and the Ryback squash, and inserting Kane and AJ into Punk/Bryan and turning it into a soap opera feud is what everybody complained about regarding Joe/Angle (rightfully so... Joe/Angle should have sold itself and Punk/Bryan should as both are excellent in the ring AND on the mic). Not to mention skits like Vince mocking JR's bells palsy and Tensai attacking Sakamoto (HOW they thought it would get Tensai more over is beyond me as I sometimes forget he's even by his side). There was way too much "meh" and bad (Vince mocking JR, the WWE title soap opera build) for this to be a thumbs up...


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Seeing Vader again was possibly the biggest mark out I have done in years...I LOVED him when I was a kid


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sin Cara needs to stop relying heavily on spots and try to work an actual match. Also I think Cena cut that similar cut throat promo towards Punk were he said Punk needs to beat him or everything that he's done won't be justified.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Sin Cara needs to stop relying heavily on spots and try to work an actual match. Also I think Cena cut that similar cut throat promo towards Punk were he said Punk needs to beat him or everything that he's done won't be justified.


His matches are boring.. I don't mind lucha wrestling but his entire move set is so ridiculously telegraphed. Every one of his moves is like Mysterios 619 you see it coming 9 miles away.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i'm hated how daniel bryan got pinned by punk in that tag match. after a lousy forearm, kick, and then elbow from the top. sheamus is kicking out of tensai's finisher, but bryan gets pinned after a "regular" move. makes no sense whatsoever. i mean i get what they are probably doing is trying to make bryan look weaker than they have been so when a.j. helps him get the title back it'll he'll take her back. it's just bullshit for us d bryan fans. bryan and punk looked like virtual equals in their last ppv with punk coming out a hair better, but now they are going to make bryan look much weaker. horrible imo.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jingoro said:


> i'm really scratching my head at how daniel bryan got pinned by punk in that tag match. makes no sense whatsoever.


Makes plenty sense. It's a signature move and it was added with Punk's headkick which he's also ended matches with.

What I'm not sure about is why they think anyone would care if Sakamoto got attacked by Tensai. None of it makes sense anyway. The guy hasn't even said or word or really done anything. No emotional involvement there at all.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Therapy said:


> His matches are boring.. I don't mind lucha wrestling but his entire move set is so ridiculously telegraphed. Every one of his moves is like Mysterios 619 you see it coming 9 miles away.


Yeah, it doesn't help that not everyone can carry those spotty moves. He can barely carry himself. Someone should force him to learn some groundwork. Instead of destroying him in boring squashes, and spot matches, have him develop just a bit to benefit him in the long run.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Sin Cara needs to stop relying heavily on spots and try to work an actual match. Also I think Cena cut that similar cut throat promo towards Punk were he said Punk needs to beat him or everything that he's done won't be justified.


that's why i don't care about him one bit. it doesn't even feel like a wrestling match when he's in there. it's like i'm watching cirque du soleil or something.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Brye said:


> Makes plenty sense. It's a signature move and it was added with Punk's headkick which he's also ended matches with.
> 
> What I'm not sure about is why they think anyone would care if Sakamoto got attacked by Tensai. None of it makes sense anyway. The guy hasn't even said or word or really done anything. No emotional involvement there at all.


it doesn't make any sense to me. it's not one of his finishers so it's bs. from a consistency and logic standpoint how could it make sense? iif finishers aren't even finishers anymore and everyone gets to kick out of them, how the hell can the #1 heel get pinned after a regular move? it's just stupid and makes him look weak. last ppv they were like equals and now he pins him just like that. whatever.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Very entertaining Raw, some good matches and even a Cage match, i can only see good things happening to RAW if it goes to 3 hours, we can have longer matches so the wrestlers can put more great stuff into their match just like at PVV's. And to see Vader coming on, great moment, that guy is one tough bastard, his eye almost popped out completely once during a match and he barely was affected by it. I would have freaked out if that happened to me.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

By the way, great crowd from Conneticut in Hartford tonight. Since when did Hartford become a "smarkish" crowd all of a sudden?

Either that or they just love an entertaining RAW me thinks.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

God, how we missed Vinny! I pissed myself wen he did the Woo Woo Woo to ryder, it was so brilliantly bad.. Genius! 

Reminded me how good Raw used to be, week in week out.


----------



## dude69 (Jun 3, 2011)

am in the middle of watching RAW right now, and i am really enjoying it. for the last few RAWs ive been bored for the whole show, but holy hell so far this has been good


----------



## Comet (Jun 6, 2011)

I thought RAW was good.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Good Raw... had to come online just to say that lol. Fair amounts of backstage drama too.

This show made the last 1-2 months of RAW irrelevant, they should maintain the level every show. Crowd here is good too.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I enjoyed RAW for the most part.

Opening segment was good and I enjoyed Sheamus in it too. Vince was incredibly over which was a little bit of a surprise to me. The following match with Tensai was also surprisingly good, they worked very stiff through the match and it was more entertaining than the regular Tensai match. Didn't care much for the attack afterwards though.

The AJ/Punk/Bryan/Kane storyline continues to be the most entertaining thing on the show. I loved the Punk/Bryan promo at first, they have great chemistry together in ring and on the mic, Kane was good in his role and AJ did wel with her promo part too. I really liked the tag match idea and AJs performance in it was top notch. She's such a great character right now, the kiss was wel done and so was Kane's response. Just a really good follow up on the storyline on a whole.

I really enjoyed the fatal fourway once Khali was eliminated, especially the Christian/Ziggler portion in the last two. They put on a really great contest and the finish was good too. So happy that Ziggler is getting another opportunity at a title match (even if it is due to injury/suspensions etc), the match between him and Sheamus could be fantastic on PPV and is yet another opportunity to show he should be in that position all the time.

The rest of the show was pretty passable. The mixed tag was fine even if it does make the US Title look like a joke since it's holder is feuding with an announcer...the Vader return was nice too, the Vince stuff through the evening was good (aside from the tasteless impression of JR) and Rybacks squah was entertaining.

The downside to all these shows seems to be (for me at least) the Big Show/Cena feud. While the cage match with Kofi was fairly good, the rest was just so damn stale and boring to me. Big Shows promos pretty much put me to sleep every time, and what I dont get is that he's being promoted as this big unstoppable giant, but John Cena seems unable to sell him as anything more than 'just another opponent', he's still not serious, he's still the happy go lucky John Cena we've had for the past four years and it just doesnt work with the storyline.

Overall I enjoyed RAW quite a lot, but Show/Cena is really brining things down for me.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I hate asses with tats on them.


----------



## Oh you didn't know (Feb 17, 2011)

Best Raw i've seen in years. A few good matches, some worthless Crap BIG SHOW and Kahli, Vinny was on point.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> By the way, great crowd from Conneticut in Hartford tonight. Since when did Hartford become a "smarkish" crowd all of a sudden?
> 
> Either that or they just love an entertaining RAW me thinks.


I was wondering the same thing myself when I was there. I recognized a few familiar faces from Indy shows but I didn't expect the audience to be what it was. It was great to see though.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Yeah, Punk got a great reaction. So did Bryan with his lines. Ryback was kind of over. Cena was over, despite some boos. VINCE was the man.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> I hate asses with tats on them.


I don't mind them. I use them as a target to practice my aim.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Marked for Slater, they put their best jobber up against Vader.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



BrianAmbrose said:


> Yep. Daniel Bryan is so wining the title this Sunday. AJ is playing both Punk and Kane to help her man.


Exactly. To me its obvious.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

So...I was curios to see how much actual WWE programming we received in a 3 hour show, so I went to youtube to see how long the show was without commercials. It's pretty disturbing. In a 3 hour show, we got 2 hours of WWE programming. That essentially confirms what we all feel is going to happen--the extra hour is being used solely for commercials. an average of 33% of the show's time slot is taken up by advertisements...


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i download the show and the commercials are already cut out thanks to the pirates. 2 hour raw is like 1 hour and 15 minutes about with no commercials and the 3 hour raw was about 2 hours and 15 minutes so i don't think you're right bout this. i might be off 5-10 minutes in my estimates, but no more than that. we are getting about an hour worth of extra programming. it usually works like this with any tv show: 1 hours show is 40 minutes of actual show and 20 minutes of commercials give or take a couple minutes. raw runs past when a normal show ends so it's a little more.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 3-hour show Discussion (6/11/12): The Boss is Back!*



bmp487 said:


> Exactly. To me its obvious.


:russo


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Jingoro said:


> i download the show and the commercials are already cut out thanks to the pirates. 2 hour raw is like 1 hour and 15 minutes about with no commercials and the 3 hour raw was about 2 hours and 15 minutes so i don't think you're right bout this. i might be off 5-10 minutes in my estimates, but no more than that. we are getting about an hour worth of extra programming. it usually works like this: 1 hours show is 40 minutes of actual show and 20 minutes of commercials give or take a couple minutes. raw runs past when a normal show ends so it's a little more.


In a 3 hour show, you're lopping off an ENTIRE HOUR for advertisements. Thats raw facts, bro. I actually have a hard time believing there are still people out there who think the WWE is going to give us more depth with 3 hour Raw.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> In a 3 hour show, you're lopping off an ENTIRE HOUR for advertisements. Thats raw facts, bro. I actually have a hard time believing there are still people out there who think the WWE is going to give us more depth with 3 hour Raw.


but in the current two hour show they lop off nearly an hour already, so whichever way you look at it we are getting 45 minutes to an hour 'air time'...meaning at least a chance there'll be more in depth stuff


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Lol at Rutherford Hayes wearing a better in ring gear than 80% of the roster. Orton Mahal should learn anything from him, it looks amazing for an Asian superstar.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> In a 3 hour show, you're lopping off an ENTIRE HOUR for advertisements. Thats raw facts, bro. I actually have a hard time believing there are still people out there who think the WWE is going to give us more depth with 3 hour Raw.


I am not going into whether we are getting a more in depth product with 3 hour shows or anything b/c who knows, I would just like to point out that 33% of TV time being commercials is pretty much an industry standard....

Average 30 min show has 20 mins of program, 10 minutes of commercials

Average 60 min show has 40 mins of programming 20 minutes of commercials.


----------

